#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-03
<lisu> re
<sajimon> hi
<ChaosEngine> gday
<dKc> haj haj
<qermit> ggay
<shpaq> mornin'
<qrq> Jak ustawić EsounD jako domyślny sound server?
<foreste> czesc
<qrq> Joł
<lisu> o/
<qrq> Gotujem :D
<m477> przy probie zapisu ustawien pojawia mi sie cos takiego http://wklej.org/hash/945ea466d54/
<m477> apt-get install gtk nie działa
<lisu> m477: bo nie masz xorg.conf
<lisu> X -configure
<m477> O_o?
<lisu> chyba generuje xorg
<lisu> tylko wiesz, wszystko przy wyłączonych Xach
<m477> jak open office przerobil mi plik po zawieszeniu sie komputera na jakies krzaki da sie cos z tego odzyskac?
<Trojanin> m477: open office robi chyba tymczasową kopię zapasową, czy coś.
<m477> i ma 0 bajtow
<qermit> czemu z tego msdnaa tak wolno mi się obraz ściąga ...............
<sajimon> to po kiego od nich sciagasz?:P zasysasz z torrenta i wpisujesz klucz z msdnaa, voila
<BlessJah> qermit na studiach oOo
<Ashiren> pewnie pirackie msdnaa
<BlessJah> cichaj, ja też muszę się za msdnaa zakręcić
<Yuras> witam
<Yuras> mam takie zapytanie, a w szczególności do osób, które znają się na gpg
<Yuras> przy wpisaniu gpg --list-keys
<Yuras> Pokazuje mi się mój klucz publiczny i prywatny, a przy nich są jeszcze jakieś cyferki. Np. przy publicznym mam
<Yuras> 4096R/521E1F46
<Yuras> i cóż to znaczy?
<Wilczek> man gpg
<Yuras> A gupi jesteś.
<Yuras> Jak ktoś wie to niech mi powie i zaoszczędzi mi czasu.
<sysek> Yuras: man gpg
<Yuras> ...
<Yuras> Ty możesz wpisać: man mózg
<sysek> nie moge
<sysek> (:
<Yuras> :>
<Wilczek> [wilku@Acer ~]$ man brain
<Wilczek> Brak podręcznika dla brain
<Wilczek> :<
<Yuras> Szkoda
<julek> czesc
<Ozil1> witam panowie
<Ozil1> czy istnieje jakaś dystrybucja
<Ozil1> ubuntu pochodna z preinstalowanym i wstepnie skonfigurowanym gnome 3 ?
<Szatan> Ozil1: Fedora?
<Ozil1> stodoła
<bastetmilo1> Szatan: to Fedora jest pochodną Ubuntu?
<Ozil1> ubuntu pochodna
<Szatan> bastetmilo1: niet, niewiasto!
<bastetmilo> Szatan: to po co mu ją proponujesz?
<Szatan> bastetmilo: kanały się mi pomyliły :P
<Ozil1> bo to hitlerowiec i sadomasohista w jednym aby na biurku mieć fedore
<bastetmilo> Szatan: jasne :)
<Szatan> bastetmilo: jak słońce na GG Network S.A
<Ozil1> to unity tak mnie wkurza że nie mam do niego siły
<bastetmilo> Ozil1: to wyłącz
<Ozil1> jak usuniesz unity to i tak gnome shell po instalacji jest rozwalone
<bastetmilo> czy ja mowie usun?
<bastetmilo> przelacz sie na klasyczne ubuntu i po sprawie
<Ozil1> a jak wyłączyć unity ?
<Ozil1> słuychaj takie żeczy to ja sprawziłem już na samym początku
<Ozil1> nawet instlacja alternate ubunty nic nie daje
<bastetmilo> jak sie logujesz to mozesz sobie wybrac
<bastetmilo> masz na dole takie przelaczniki
<bastetmilo> i tam jest klasyczne
<Ozil1> a ja che gnome shell
<Ozil1> a nie klasyczne
<Ozil1> ubuntu to fajna dystrybucja ale nie z unity
<Ozil1> nic czekam dalej może powstanie jakiś odłam albo normalna instalacja lub skrypt do instalacji w ubu 10.10
<Ozil1> bo na takim testowałem gnome shell na beta 1
<Ozil1> polecana nazwa nowego distro to gnomebuntu
<lisu> da się w gnome 2.30.2 wywalić wszystkie panele?
<Ozil1> pewnie tak
<Ozil1> ppm usuń
<Szatan> lisu: da się w gconfie :P
<lisu> hmm, Ozil1 prawy -> usuń panel nieaktywny.
<lisu> hmm, próbujemy :)
<Szatan> lisu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-fully-replace-your-gnome-panels-with-awn/ w 1 komentarzu masz odpowiedź :D
<lisu> yes yes yes
<lisu> śmiga bardzo ładnie
<qermit> Yuras: nab gpg
<qermit> Yuras: man gpg
<Yuras> ...?
<nn52> o/
 * qermit slaps nn52 
<grek> czesc
<grek> probowal ktos lamac wifi wpa2 ?
<firemark> grek: za takie pytania powinny byc bany moim zdaniem
<grek> czemyu do swojej chce sie wlamac zabronione ?
<lisu> grek: możesz próbować słownikiem, brute-force, ale nie wróżę ci powodzenia przez najbliższe 5 miliardów lat :)
<lisu> grek: wep / wpa złamać idzie bezproblemowo ( wiem z doświadczen empirycznych )
<lisu> grek: ale z wpa2 - psk aes to juz inna bajka
<lisu> grek: prześledź dobrze metodę uwierzytelniania wpa2 i wtedy sam stwierdzisz, ze szkoda nawet odpalać skrypt
<Ashiren> lisu: wpa da sie zlamac prosto? jak
<lisu> Ashiren: dobry słownik i jazda
<Ashiren> a jak mam dlugie sraczkowate haslo?
<grek> ale to zawsze po slowniku idzie ?
<lisu> Ashiren: inaczej raczej nie widze opcji, chociaz na jutube masz kilka filmików jak łamią wpa.
<grek> no wlasnie ogladam i szybko im idzie na dosc dlugich chaslach
<Ashiren> pewnie to ich wlasne sieci
<Ashiren> i kozakuja jak w minute sie wlamuja
<lisu> grek: ostatnio łamałem swoją sieć, .... umieśmiłem na 5 milionowym miejscu w słowniku poprawne hasło.... chwile zeszło, nie wiem jak długo bo tyle nie siedziałem przy kompie
<lisu> grek: wpa-psk aes
<lisu> albo dobry słownik, albo klaster z brute forcem zapodany, ale kogo stać na klaster ;p
<grek> czyli nie da sie jakos inaczej w sensie nie sprawdzac hasla ze slownika / wymyslac hasla -> i sprawdzac to
<grek> tylko jakos rozszyfrowywac czy cos )
<lisu> nn52: coś brak zdecydowania, czy zostać, czy wyjść
<nn52> lisu, nie trzymam cię.
<BlessJah> nn52++
<lisu> nn52: mówię o tobie ^
<nn52> lisu, możesz iść , serio cię nie trzymam..... .
<lisu> nn52: wiesz, co, chyba poważnie pójdę, jutro do roboty z rana.
<Yuras> Dobranoc
<lisu> narazie ludki.
<nn52> Odpycham ludzi jakoś ostatnio od siebie :D.
<BlessJah> nn52: źle zrozumiałaś 24/7 na dezodorancie...
<Wilku> xD
<nn52> Nie nie , to nie to.
<Drathir> Witam wszystkich szczególnie stałych bywalców...
<BlessJah> znowu?
<BlessJah> w sumie, ostatnio jakoś tak rzadziej, mam rację?
<Drathir> BlessJah: czy znowu ? Przywitać się wypada w sumie chyba hrhr, żeby nie było, że brak kultury na kanale...
<DaZ> co tam ubuntki?
<DaZ> :f
<Drathir> DaZ: na dniach nowe wydanie jakoś tak chyba?
<DaZ> ktoś coś mówił.
<Wilku> 10 dni jeszcze
<DaZ> jak wam dobrze.
<DaZ> ja nowej wersji u siebie pewnie nie zobacze jeszcze z rok :f
<Drathir> ciekawe jak będzie się spisywać... Mam nadzieję, że przywrócili jako domyślny wybór środowiska gnoma..
<Drathir> arch nie tak dawno też wrzucił nowa wersję na oficjalną stronę...
<DaZ> lepiej miej nadzieje zeby jeszcze go przez jakis czas trzymali w repo [;
<Wilku> Nie
<Wilku> Usunęli GNOME całkowicie
<Drathir> DaZ: to unity do niczego nie przydatne chyba ze masz tableta na kompa...
<DaZ> na laptopach fajnie wyglada [;
<m477> dżizas
<qrq1> Joł
<m477> jou
<karni> wasss good ubuntu-pl :)?
<DaZ> biją nas niemcy
<karni> jakiś mecz?
<DaZ> nie, samolot
<karni> DaZ: to się nawet nie rymuje
<DaZ> i nie miało :f
<karni> DaZ: :F
<DaZ> :f
<karni> To sobie pogadaliśmy!
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-04
<m477> witom
<m477> :S
<m477> aneta tysionc <3
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: o/
<ChaosEngine> gday
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> kogoś tu kilka razy zrugałem, za twierdzenie, że arch sypie się po aktualizacji
<fi9o> Mogles probowac mnie.
<fi9o> Ale prawda jest taka, ze sie sypie.
<BlessJah> po bodaj 3 czy 4 latach bezproblemowej pracy na tym systemie, aktualizacja jednej lub dwóch paczek odcięła mnie od sieci
<fi9o> I skoro jednak kilka osob tak uwaza to cos w tym jest.
<BlessJah> cofnij się parę setek lat wstecz, pare osób uważało, że ziemia jest płaska
<BlessJah> i vice versa
<fi9o> Tam te osoby nie mialy jak sprawdzic, ze jest okragla
<fi9o> A kazdy kto uwaza, ze sie lubi cos sypnac po aktualizacji uzywal archa przez troche
<fi9o> Lacznie ze mna.
<BlessJah> a ja 3-4 lata czekałem na pierwsze problemy po aktualizacji
<fi9o> Prawda jest po srodku
<fi9o> Nikt nie moze zweryfikowac twoich slow
<BlessJah> były, nie łaczyło się z wifi
<fi9o> Mogles miec 100 problemow i nie powiedziec o zadnym.
<BlessJah> za to naprawa była wręcz przyjemnością
<fi9o> Wiec slowa 1 osoby wobec kilku...
<BlessJah> miałem raz, jak usunąłem /usr/lib niechcący
<fi9o> ;)
<BlessJah> wtedy też łatwo naprawiłem
<fi9o> No to dobrze.
<BlessJah> zerknąłem w loga, żeby sprawdzic co zaktualizowałem przed wystąpieniem problemu, wybrałem dwie paczki z "net" w nazwie, potem cd /var/cache/pacman/pkg no i na koniec pacman -U plik_z_poprzednia_wersja.pkg.tar.xz
<BlessJah> upgraded net-tools (1.60-18 -> 1.60.20110819cvs-1) albo upgraded inetutils (1.8-3 -> 1.8-5) się sypnęło
<lisu> panocki, mam mieć partycje zaczynającą sie na 63, a dd przywróciło mi i wpisało na 2048, czym to "przesunąć"?
<lisu> o ja durny, juz wiem, ale to jutro bede sie martwił, nara
<vivaldi> Wie ktos moze czemu nie moge zciagnac kernela z kernel.org? Jeszcze sie niepozbierali po wlamaniu?
<BlessJah> wykorzystali okazje, do zrobienia upgrade i porzadkow
<DaZ> albo znowu ich hakneli :f
<BlessJah> DaZ: akurat teraz maja zabezpieczenia niemozliwe do zlamania
<vivaldi> nawet na ich ftp czysto i ani jednego kernela :)
<BlessJah> fajny marsz mi wyszedl
<BlessJah> 5912 km w 4 minuty
<BlessJah> tak sie konczy odpalanie zapisu, przed ustaleniem pozycji przez gps
<vivaldi> A sa jakies mirrory z jakich moge zciagnac kernela 3.0.4?
<BlessJah> źródła?
<vivaldi> tak zdrodla
<BlessJah> jak nie potrzeba ci vanilla, to distra maja w repo zrodla, jak vanilla to gentoo powinno miec gdzies tam
<BlessJah> mirrorow jest pelno, tylko pytanie: gdzie?
<vivaldi> wlasnie vanilla potrzebna :) Oki pokombinuje z gentoo
<BlessJah> ej, mi dziala kernel.org
<vivaldi> ale nic sie nieda zciagnac :(
<BlessJah> www.kernel.org/mirrors/ próbowałeś?
<vivaldi> pokombinuje z nimi dzieki
<Drathir> BlessJah: swoją droga ciekawe że nie podali danych technicznych włamu i podobno mógłbyc to czynnik ludzki wykradzione klucze ssh ale ciekawe ile w tym prawdy... Śmieszniejsze są "kłótnie" na czym stoi serwer niektórzy twierdzą nawet ze pod winzgrozą...
<tar-gz> Chyba czas się pożegnać z meego, a szkoda
<Drathir> BlessJah: a czasem arch już nie ma jajka z serii 3 na pokładzie?
<tar-gz> pytasz o obraz czy o repo?
<Drathir> tar-gz: z repo ostatnio próbowałem ciągnąć i o ile dobrze pamiętam była 3
<tar-gz> Jest trójka dawno już
<tar-gz> sid też ma 3 i wheezy chyba też
<Drathir> to ubuntu niestety trochę w tyle chyba jest hrhr
<Drathir> ale pod 11.04
<tar-gz> ja w meego mam 2.6.37
<tar-gz> i pythona 2.6 a potrzebny mi 2.7
<Drathir> o to to 36 albo 37 coś takiego ostatnio pobierało...
<Drathir> jave nowa by dali... Grrr
<Drathir> openjdk nowe w repo jest suna ostatnio potrzebowałem i musiałem ręcznie instalować...
<Drathir> a i ant-a mogliby też zaktualizować w repo choć po poszukiwaniach znalazłem też najnowszego na lp bodajże.
<Drathir> a myślałem ze lts tylko jest że tak powiem ostrożny...
<tar-gz> ;-
<tar-gz> d
<Drathir> podobno na północy znów radiowóz potrącił osobę tym razem na przejściu dla pieszych...
<Drathir> tar-gz: a nie orientujesz się czasem czy wersja serwerowa korzysta z tych samych repo co desktop, czy ma swoje własne jakieś ?
<tar-gz> nie wiem
<Drathir> aha co do jajka przypomniało mi się na gicie powinno być...
<mati75> Drathir: ubuntu server?
<tar-gz> yep
<tar-gz> Jest jakaś dystryucja z fluxboxem?
<shpaq> każda
<mati75> grml
<mati75> mint fluxbox
<tar-gz> ale od razu po instalacji
<tar-gz> mint z fluxem jest?
<mati75> jest
<mati75> `g mint fluxbox
<Przekliniak> mati75: Main Page - Linux Mint: <http://www.linuxmint.com/>
<tar-gz> na którym ubuntu to jest oparte?
<mati75> 10.04
<tar-gz> Co to wszystko takie stare...
<tar-gz> w meego stary soft i mało w mincie z fluxem to samo.
<mati75> stabilne
<tar-gz> Lubuntu  11.10 chyba postawie
<mati75> najlepsze jest jak do tej pory
<tar-gz> Lubuntu?
<mati75> tak
<tar-gz> Moge potem bezpolesnego upgrade do stable zrobic?
<tar-gz> z bety
<mati75> tak
<mati75> to przecież to samo repo jest
<tar-gz> ;-
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Szkoda, że nie ma możliwości instalacji DE z meego na inną dystrybucje. BArdzo wygodne dla mnie
<mati75> można
<Drathir> aha co do jajka przypomniało mi się na gicie powinno być... .
<Drathir> mati75: tak ubuntu server
<tar-gz> mati75: można? Jak ono się nazywa?
<Drathir> tar-gz: 10.04 jest bardzo dobre moim zdaniem jak nie szuka się problemów...
<jacekowski> tar-gz: hildon
<jacekowski> i nie mozna
<mati75> Drathir: to samo repo
<mati75> jacekowski: w fedorze można
<mati75> uszę laptopa zwiąć
<mati75> bo się tablet do pisania nie nadaje
<Drathir> mati75: dzięki choć liczyłem ze nad wydaniem serwerowym jakoś więcej uwagi poświęcają i dzięki temu mogłoby być jeszcze lepiej zoptymalizowane i wydajne od zwykłego... Choć na zwykle i tak nie nam co narzekać przerabiając go na ala serwer przy 2gb ramu można
<Drathir> spokojnie korzystać...
<mati75> to lepiej debian
<Drathir> mati75: oczywiście to na surowo wszystko bez obciążenia...
<mati75> Sensors:   Error: No active sensors found. Have you configured your sensors yet?
<mati75> Info:      Processes 112 Uptime 13 days Memory 313.4/2003.0MB Runlevel 2 Client Irssi 0.8.15 inxi 1.7.7
<mati75> System:    Host mati75 Kernel 3.0.0-1-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit) Console tty 2 1 Distro Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid
<mati75> tak miało być
<BlessJah> Drathir: ma, a nie mówią, bo sami nie wiedzą (na pewno)
<BlessJah> Drathir: głupio by było najpierw poinformować o szczegółach i sprawcach, a dopiero potem zacząć badanie śladów, nie uważasz?
<BlessJah> arch ma bodaj 3.0.4
<Wilku> co?
<BlessJah> 3.0.4-1
<BlessJah> a meego bodaj matchboxa ma
<Drathir> mati75: że tak powiem dla siebie do nauki i testowania postawione...
<BlessJah> maemo miało
<Drathir> BlessJah: mają logi serwera...
<BlessJah> ja też miałem na archu matchboksa
<BlessJah> Drathir: i? myślisz, że to tak działa?
<BlessJah> w logach chińskie IP, ergo ataku dokonali chińczycy? wiesz ilu ich jest?
<BlessJah> a ile jest osób zdolnych do włamania na kernel.org, ale niezdolnych do zatarcia śladów? bądź zbyt głupich do usunięcia logów?
<BlessJah> no właśnie
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak mają logi więc mogą wyśledzić podejrzane zachowania później kto gdzie co namieszal...
<Drathir> ale ja nie mówię, żeby znaleźć osobę... Jak już grzebał na serwerze to raczej nie zmieniał ip...
<Drathir> ostatnio włam na ubuntu też był i ładnie była informacja i ostrzeżenie dla osób...
<BlessJah> Drathir: a jak puścił przez TORa?
<BlessJah> skaď wiadomo czy logi nie zostały zedytowane?
<Drathir> ale fakt musiał sporo namieszać jeśli zdecydowali się wyłączyć dostęp do serwera bądź cały serwer i postawić nowy system... Choć inne z zaatakowanych serwisów przywróciły tylko backupy...
<Drathir> co do logów takie wielkie serwisy zapewne powinny mieć kopie na zewnętrznym serwerze tworzone w czasie rzeczywistym, więc edycja na zaatakowanym nic intruzowi nie da... Dla takich serwerów i łączy chyba nie byłoby to nic wielkiego...
<Drathir> jak puścił przez tora to i tak ip jest... Nie mówię że szukać bo to już inne służby, ale mogą prześledzić działania jakie wykonywał na serwerze i wyciągnąć wnioski nad nowymi zabezpieczeniami...
<qrq> Co to za włam?
<Ozil> witam
<Drathir> qrq: wlamali sie do kurnika i do jajek zapewne chcieli się dobrać hrhr
<Ozil> czy jest już do pobrania beta linux mint 12 ubuntu gnome shell ?
<Drathir> qrq: na kernel.org
<qrq> Nabruździli?
<qrq> Jak tylko włam i podmiana stronki to bardzo dobrze.
<sysek> (:
<Drathir> qrq: do jajek według nich nawet gdyby dostali się na roota i tak nic by im nie groziło, bo stosują niby jakieś kryptograficzne zabezpieczenia czy sygnatury jakieś... No wydaje mi się że nie tylko stronke jeśli zamknęli cały serwer i zdecydowali się na instalacje nowego systemu...
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> czy wie ktos jak z poziomu ubuntu dostac sie po siecie do systemu xp zainstalowanego wirtualnie na virtualbox
<qopyt> w druga strone nie mam problemow z virtualnego systemu
<qrq> Drathir Włamy to bardzo dobra rzecz
<qrq> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows-login.gif
<qrq> Działa na XP :)
<qopyt> hmm z tym ze mi nie chodzi o wlamy
<qrq> qopyt Wiem :D
<qopyt> staram sie z poziomu virtualnego xp zalogowac do domeny do serwera na systemie
<qrq> Musisz mieć zainstalowane guest additions
<qopyt> na ubuntu wszystko pokofigurowalem
<qopyt> mam zainstalowane
<qrq> No to udostępniasz katalog przez vbox
<qrq> I wchodzisz do Moich miejsc sieciowych
<qrq> I tam będzie
<qopyt> ale mi nie chodzi o udostepnianie plikow
<qopyt> zaraz wrzuce prontscreena
<qrq> Chcesz wejść do system32 czy jak? :D
<qopyt> z poziomy windows xp na virtualboxie
<qopyt> chce zalogowac sie do domeny na systemie gospodarza czyli ubuntu
<qopyt> kiedy ustawiam nazwe domeny wyskakuje mi okno do logowania
<Drathir> qrq: zgodzę się jeśli robią je hakerzy z klasą...
<qopyt> ale po wpisaniu uzytkownika i hasla wywala mi blad ze nie moze znalesc sciezki sieciowej
<Drathir> qopyt: ssh
<Drathir> qopyt: sftp
<qopyt> a co to mi da ze dostane sie przez sftp lub ssh jak nie o to mi chodzi
<qrq> Drathir Czy ja wiem? Myślę że to nie ma większego znaczenia
<qopyt> chce sie zalogowac do domeny zeby pocwiczyc ustawianie praw itp
<qopyt> tak sie loguje w uczelniach do domen postawionych na windowasach server
<qopyt> i to samu chce zrobic ale serverem ma byc ubuntu
<qopyt> i wszystko pokonfigurowalem sambe ldap itd
<Drathir> qopyt: ubuntu nasz tak? Na domowym serwerze vsftpd instalujesz tworzysz sieć w vb dodatkową i tam jest wybór sieci gospodarza podłączasz się pod nią ręcznie wpisując ip i normalnie z win za pomocą filezilli się łączysz. Inna możliwość to pendrak tylko ze pod
<Drathir> win dodatki gościa musisz zainstalować...
<qopyt> wszystko mam
<qopyt> przez filezille sie lacze
<qopyt> przezz ssh tez
<Drathir> qopyt: czyli elegancko...
<qopyt> tylko to mi nic nie daje bo nie moze sie zalogowac do domeny ktora zrobilem na ubuntu
<Drathir> qrq: sambe musi mieć bo so sieci się nie połączy...
<qrq> Mistake :D
<Drathir> qopyt: czyli sambe musisz mieć pod linuxem i udostępnić katalogi...
<qopyt> mam sambe pod linuxem
<Drathir> w udostępnionym katalogu podajesz jaką ma mieć ścieżkę...
<qopyt> jak na wirtualnym systemie w przegladarce wpisze swoj ades ip swojej karty to mi dziala server php i wyswietla strony
<qopyt> siec ogolnie dziala
<qopyt> ale jak w wirtualnym kompoterze chce wyswietlic komputery grupy roboczej badz zalogowac sie do domeny wywala mi blad ze nie moze znalezc sciezki lokalnej
<Drathir> ale sieć przez połączenia sieciowe to co innego... Pytanie czy masz szyfrowane /home ?
<Drathir> jeśli katalog domowy jest szyfrowany to musisz folder np /var/ umieścić
<mmica> hey ;]
<mmica> pytanie: mam appliance VM'a z kernelem dla PAE (ubuntu-server). Chce zaimportowac go na innej maszynie, ktorej procesor nie obsluguje owego ficzera. Jest jakas mozliwosc podmiany kernela na desktop (bez PAE)?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> mmica: ale ekhm?
<jacekowski> mmica: czy ten komputer ma 30 lat?
<jacekowski> bo jak masz cos tak starego ze nie umie PAE to bym w ogole VMki nie probowal odpalac
<mmica> jacekowski: stary hp nc6000
<jacekowski> a poza tym, kernel PAE sobie da rade na procku bez PAE
<jacekowski> mmica: jaki tam procek
<mmica> jacekowski: no tak, ale VM sie rzuca, ze obsluga PAE nie jest wlaczona, a kernel wymaga ;]
<mmica> jacekowski: pentium IV
<jacekowski> dokladnie jaki procek
<jacekowski> bo wszystko nowsze niz P2 ma pae
<mmica> jacekowski: `cat /proc/cpuinfo`: http://pastebin.com/uNsTBMjj
<jacekowski> wiec raczej masz wylaczona obsluge
<jacekowski> a to pentium M
<jacekowski> a nie p4
<mmica> jacekowski: ups ;]
<jacekowski> chyba jedyne procki jakie pae nie mialy
<jacekowski> to mozesz kernel podmienic
<jacekowski> najwygodniej chyba ci bedzie z chroota
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz mozliwosc odpalenia tej vmki
<jacekowski> to wtedy mozesz z zywego systemu
<mmica> jacekowski: wlasnie nie bardzo ;] nie w tej chwili ;]
<jacekowski> doinstalowac paczke z normalnym kernelem
<jacekowski> no to z chroota
<jacekowski> maszmoze iso livecd?
<mmica> jasne
<mmica> tylko, ze to jest vm-appliance (eksport z vm'a).. jak to chrootowac? ;]
<jacekowski> no odpal sobie livecd w tym
<qrq> JVM Sun jest najlepszy?
<jacekowski> i wtedy z livecd w vm mozesz chroota zrobic
<jacekowski> qrq: nie
<qrq>  jacekowski To który?
<jacekowski> zaden
<jacekowski> to wszystko gowno
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Ale które najmniej śmierdzi :D
<jacekowski> patykiem nie dotykaj
<jacekowski> szczerze - microsoftowa java byla najmniej bugowata
<jacekowski> ale suna bierz
<mmica> jacekowski: dzieki ;]
<qrq> Właśnie z Sunem mam problemy same :D
<qrq> Przy niektórych skryptach 90% CPU
<jacekowski> no coz
<jacekowski> przyzwyczj sie
<qrq> -_-
<cbronson> Witajcie
<jacekowski> witoj
<cbronson> jak leci
<cbronson> Mam pytanie
<cbronson> odpowie ktos
<bastetmilo> cbronson: zadaj pytanie.
<cbronson> Aktualizuje pliki poprzez menedzer aktualizacji mam ubuntu 9.10 zaktualizuje mi do najnoweszego ?
<cbronson> sorry ale jestem leszcze w linuxie
<cbronson> leczem*
<cbronson> lesczem* :)
<cbronson> i jak jest odpowiedz ?
<ntat> Witam
<cbronson> Witaj
<cbronson> Jak Leci
<cbronson> Jest Ktoś ?
<cbronson> Nie moge zainstalowac adobe flash playera ;/
<Drathir> jacekowski: pracujesz może na javie ? Znasz może jakieś pewne repo najnowszego suna?
<Wilczek> Java 6 dla Ubuntu 11.04?
<Drathir> Wilczek: to 6 lub 7 ale chyba 7
<Wilczek> 7 to beta chyba
<Wilczek> Moment
<Wilczek> Dla 6.27 to
<Wilczek> ppa:ferramroberto/java
<Wilczek> ;]
<Wilczek> Po dodaniu
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Drathir> Wilczek: openjdk już repo 7 posiada sun ostatnio pobierałem bo do kompilacji była mi potrzebna nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć...
<Drathir> Wilczek: dokładnie z tego korzystam dla update suna zdziwiło mnie ze nie mają nawet w 11.10  repo 7
<Wilczek> Ale na stronie Javy też nie widziałem siódemki
<Drathir> Wilczek: musiałem ręcznie instalować 7 ze strony suna a to trochę bawienia a dokładnie grzebania niestety jest...
<Drathir> Wilczek: powinna być wersja rpm i source...
<Wizard> "Debian to wolny system operacyjny"
<Wizard> (debian.org)
<Drathir> kurczaki tylko teraz pytanie czy to nie na serwerze oracle było... I to dla mnie pytanie czy się różnią czy nie a zielonego pojęcia nie mam...
<Wizard> o czym mowa?
<Drathir> Wizard: otwarty ładniej by brzmiało, ale to też poprawne jeśli się nie doszukujesz drugiego dna...
<Drathir> Wizard: jestem ciekaw czy ktoś zna w miarę bezpieczne repo najnowszej javy sun-a.
<Wizard> Drathir, a strona oracle?
<Wizard> na ubuntu na pewno nie będzie
<Drathir> Wizard: repo jeszcze nie było musiałem ręcznie się bawić...
<Drathir> Wizard: szukałem ogólnie w necie jedynie 7 openjdk ma repo dostępne...
<Wizard> po co ci to?
<Drathir> Wizard: do kompilacji była mi potrzebna 7
<Wizard> do kompilacji czego?
<Drathir> Wizard: serwerek bazuje na javie ant też był potrzebny najnowszy, ale tu nie problem repo szybko znalazłem...
<Wizard> jaki serwerek
<Wizard> ja się pytam, kto zdążył użyć gratów z javy 7 miesiąc po wydaniu?
<Wizard> bo ja jeszcze nawet nie przeczytałem co się zmieniło ;P
<Drathir> Wizard: dlatego jestem ciekaw czy może ktoś zna repo 7 suna zawsze wygodniej z repo jest instalować...
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g l2jserver.com
<Przekliniak> Drathir: L2j Server Project: <http://www.l2jserver.com/>
<Drathir> Wizard: właśnie do tego...
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> i tam chcą javy7?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> rotfl
<qopyt> witam
<qopyt> wlaczylem ze virtualna siecia i logowaniem z virtualnego windowsa xp do domeny na ubuntu lokalnym
<qopyt> udalo mi sie wkoncu to rozwiazac
<qopyt> loguje sie sie virtualnie do domeny
<qopyt> ale nie wiem czemu nie dziala mi adres dns
<qopyt> po wpisywaniu lokalnie adresu w ubuntu wyswietla sie strona
<qopyt> a na virtualnym xp
<qopyt> mam taki komunikat
<qopyt> Page under construction...
<qopyt> a server dns mam poprawnie skonfigurowany
<qopyt> spotkal sie ktos kiedys z tym problemem
<Drathir> Wizard: tak przy próbie kompilacji potrzebuje najnowszej javy...
<Drathir> qopyt: ciekaw jestem co było problemem... A firewall i wszystkie potrzebne porty masz pootwierane?
<qopyt> tak
<sysek> kurcze. fajne to haiku
<jacekowski> Drathir: suna juz nie ma
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale chyba jeszcze jako sun w repo jest?
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> jest ktos?
<office> bo ?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-05
<szymon_g> sprawdzales juz ubuntu 11.10 :)?
<office> nie
<Drathir> szymon_g: jeszcze nie wyszło chyba...
<szymon_g> jest jakis latwy sposob na instalacje go na raid/lvm z poziomu livecd? alternate nie chce mi sie odpalic. beta2
<szymon_g> czy trza normalnie po bozemu z palca wszystko odpalac?
<Drathir> szymon_g: a jakiś konkretny błąd wyrzuca?
<Drathir> ups...
<lisu> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizzir> dobry
<tar-gz> Wizzir: o/
<Wizzir> ale ruch
<lisu> ... ścisk i tłok.
<abbus> hm
<abbus> da sie jakos ustawic w firefox na ubuntu autozaznaczanie tekstu po kliknieciu w pasek adresu albo wyszukiwarke?
<abbus> bo zaczyna mnie to juz draznic ;]
<lisu> abbus: pod windowsem tego nie mam, a ty chcesz pod linuxem zeby działało? x] hehe
<abbus> hmm no jak nie ma pod windows jak jest :)
<abbus> klikasz na pasek adresu i zaznacza ci sie link
<abbus> to samo jest w wyszukiwarce
<abbus> a na linuksie trzeba zaznaczac tejst recznie
<lisu> abbus: aktualnie nie działa mi ten fjuczer z win xp sp3 + ff 7.0.1
<shpaq> nie "fjuczer" a "ficzer"
<fi9o> fjuczer to raczej przyszlosc
 * fi9o kiedys chodzil na angielski 
<fi9o> w szkole
<fi9o> Nie ma jak omlet z rana
<shpaq> z rana to bzykanko jest dobre
<fi9o> Jak masz w danej chwili tylko reke do dyspozycji to i tak wybierzesz omle
<fi9o> t
<fi9o> amastah: ping, jeszcze tu idlujesz? ;)
<abbus> shpaq: ja wole wieczorem :P
<fi9o> No omlet wieczorem tez daje rade.
<abbus> rano jestem pozniej zmeczony i nie chce mi sie nic robic :P
<Wizzir> on chyba nie mówił o omlecie
<shpaq> abbus: wieczorem nie chce mi się gotować
<shpaq> w tygodniu
<shpaq> w sumie rano też mi się nie chce [;
<Wizzir> mnie się wieczorem nic nie chce
<Wizzir> w sumie nigdy mi się nie chce
<abbus> hmm a to mowimy o gotowaniu?
<foreste> czesc
<abbus> bry
<shpaq> abbus: ja mówię gotowaniu
<shpaq> bzykanie to najfajniejsze w porze lunchu ;)
<abbus> a no to pomylka, nie znam sie na tych rzeczach
<abbus> no mi bardziej pasuje pod wieczor
<abbus> w porze lunchu za daleko mam do zony
<shpaq> z żoną to każdy może ;)
<abbus> ale nie kazdy z czyjas ;P
<foreste> tu moga byc male dzieci ;p
<shpaq> no i?
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> ktos ma jakis pomysl, co zrobic w sytuacji, gdy cfdisk nie tworzy odpowiedniej partycji? tj. niby tworzy, ale po zapisaniu i ponownym wlaczeniu cfdisk pokazuje inny typ partycji
<dKc> elo jak sprawdzic ile procesow mam wlczonych? ps -aux | i co dalej?
<shpaq> dKc: łączną ilość *wszytkich* procesów? ps uax | wc -l
<|B|enedyktXVI> Hello
<foreste> kurde
<foreste> mam problem ;/
<Wilku> foreste: Co tak wpadasz, pali się? :D
<foreste> uzywaa ktos smf forum i sitemap dodatku ?
<foreste> wlaczylem forum tylko dla zajestrowanych
<Wilku> Nie :<
<foreste> i site map ma glupawke
<foreste> nic nie pokazuje
<foreste> ja chce zrobic tak ze sitemap ma dostemp wszedzie tzn posty
<foreste> i tematy
<Wilku> A sitemap bierze to z sqla czy indeksuje tak jak google bot?
<foreste> a goscie po kliknieciu w google search by wchodzili ale tylko po rejestracji
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/sitemap/?xml
<foreste> moja sitemap
<foreste> jak nikt nie jest zajestrowany to taki eror jest
<foreste> czyli google nie moze pobrac mapy
<bastetmilo> foreste: a sprawdziłeś czy on faktycznie wygenerował poprawny plik xml?
<foreste> tak
<foreste> jak wchodze na 2 karcie jako zalogowany user to mi pokazuje
<foreste> jak na forum jestem zalogowany
<Frst21>   /clear
<buharin> powie ktos jak zainstalowac libstdc++.so.6?
<sysek> http://bit.ly/qHJ4uP
<sysek> (:
<mag123> Czy ktos umie pomoc z ath5 na ubuntu 8.10?
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj
<mag123> wifi mi nie dziala
<mag123> robie wg tutoriali
<Ashiren> jakich tutoriali?
<Ashiren> poza tym ze 8.10 jest stare
<mag123> np https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros kiedys to juz robilam wg Method Using madwifi and ath_pci i dzialalo, a teraz podmieniam sciezke do madwifi na te nowa i ciagle jakies bledy ;/
<mag123> sprawdzalam nowsze wersje, mam strasznie slaby sprzet, i to mi dzialalo najlepiej
<macer1> qermit: ping
<Chlorek> o, fi9o fago
<fi9o> O nie chlorek.
<Chlorek> nie płacz ;)
<fi9o> No chyba Ty
<Chlorek> nie będę Ci bardzo dokuczał
<Chlorek> tylko troszkę ;)
<fi9o> A rob co chcesz ;)
<ntat> Witam:)
<ntat> Podłączał ktoś dwa monitory, tak aby uzyskać przedłużenie pulpitu na drugim monitorze?:)
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pKlvG4XWAg
<sysek> <333333
<soee> jakie jest najlepsze tlumacznie na polski wyrazu: Indicator ?
<sysek> powiadomienie
<AaaA> a nie notification? dla mnie to wskażnik, może być też kierunkowskaz:)
<dKc> http://www.gameolith.com
<bari> Cześć mam problem  ...mam lapka acer travelmate 5735 i wgrałem ubuntu "przy ciemnym ekranie" gdyż coś było nie tak i miałem nie podświetloną matryce, po zainstalowaniu też. Rozdzielczość była odpowiednia. Podświetlenie matrycy zrobiłem dodając na stałe polecenie w grubie "nomodeset". I jest ok, ale teraz jest problem że rozdzielczość mam za niską i nie daje się zwiększyć. Jak to zrobić ? Googlałem, ale tam jest groch z
<soee> jak na polski tlumaczy sie: Dock Manager
<Ozil> pasek narzędziowy
<Ozil> albo miże być jescz panel narzędziowy
<ntat> Interesował się ktoś algorytmiką? Są jakieś odpowiedniki programów ELI czy Magiczne Bloczki dla Linuksa?
<Quintasan> Wie ktoś może jak odtworzyć plik .mmf?
<Quintasan> Mam dwa i za cholerę nie mogę ich odtworzyć
<ntat> VLC?
<ntat> to te pliki z muzyką samsunga
<m477> ;-)
<Quintasan> ntat: VLC niet
<ntat> ktoś polecał Winampa albo Foobara
<ntat> na Internecie
<ntat> ;)
<Ashiren> pewnie mplayer
<Ashiren> on wszystko umie
<wujek> ntat: pacpl obsługuje mmf, będziesz mógł pewnie przekonwertować do jakiegoś innego bardziej popularnego formatu
<wujek> Quintasan: do Ciebie miało być :)
<Quintasan> jakos nie mogłem
<Quintasan> Wywalał mi kod błędu 256 cokolwiek on znaczy w jego języku
<wujek> Quintasan: pacpl -f
<wujek> i sprawdz czy masz (de
<wujek> )kodeki
<m477> da się jakoś schludnie na polski przełożyć 'branching ratio'?
<althorion> m477: stopień/poziom rozgałęzienia?
<m477> althorion: troche glupio to brzmi, zastanawiam sie czy nie bedzie bledem, poprostu: prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia
<althorion> Jak Ci dobrze do kontekstu pasuje, to Alleluja.
<m477> no pasuje
<Wizard> ding
<qrq> Masakra...
<nausea_> cześć
<nausea_> jak zrobić nvidia legacy (96) na ubu 11.04? automat nie umie, aptitude
<nausea_> wróć, synaptics
<szymon_g> witam
<jacekowski> witaj
<harcesz> witajcie
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> i harcesz
<szymon_g> wiecie moze jak w unity zmienic ustawienia czcionki?
<harcesz> nope.
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> ale pokaze ci cos innego
<jacekowski> tylko niech sie upac skonczy
<harcesz> jacekowski: jest po 24 ale to czat nie tylko dla pełnoletnich
<szymon_g> :)
<harcesz> szymon_g: wygląd -> czcionki
<harcesz> 'preferencje wyglądu'
<szymon_g> ok, wiem- pytanie pewnie za 100 punktow- ale gdzie to jest? system-setting nie ma tego
<harcesz> er
<harcesz> wyświetl sobie pasek wyszukiwania
<harcesz> windows key (super), alt + f2 czy cokolwiek
<harcesz> blah, altf2 nie, to tylko programy
<harcesz> jak się standardowo wywołuje to główne okno unity/gnome-do?
<harcesz> jestem tak customowy że nie wiem
<harcesz> na pasku po lewej pewnie masz taką lupkę z opisem 'programy'
<harcesz> tam wpisz "wygląd"
<szymon_g> kurde, nie ma nigdzie niczego. w "appearance" okienku nie ma nic o czcionkach o.O
<szymon_g> o, i mi ubu nowe monitorka nawet nie rozpoznalo. cudownie :/
<jacekowski> ide spac
<jacekowski> pokaze ci kiedy indziej
<szymon_g> :/
<szymon_g> narka w takim razie!
<jacekowski> albo hmm
<szymon_g> a co masz :)?
<jacekowski> mam
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> dns sie mi popsul
<BlessJah> znowu?
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.jacekowski.org/poole/05102011020.jpg
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> jednak mialem subdomene tylko jedna popsuta
<jacekowski> 70 ton takie jedno ramie wazy
<szymon_g> co to jest?
<jacekowski> most
<szymon_g> niezle bydle :)
<jacekowski> 5h zajelo nam sciagniecie tego na dol
<jacekowski> jak sie niemiecka hydraulika popsula
<szymon_g> gdzie toto jest? popsulo sie "w terenie" jak rozumiem, tj. w dzialajacym dotychczas moscie :?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> pierwszy raz bylo podnoszone
<szymon_g> a, to nie tak zle. gorzej byloby jakby sie w terenie zrabalo ;)
<jacekowski> 5h
<jacekowski> z czego godzina w deszczu
<jacekowski> i jak juz ciemno jest
<jacekowski> i zimno
<jacekowski> i potem masz 70 ton stali ktore leci w dol
<jacekowski> i sie ugina
<jacekowski> i czas reakcji tego to 2s
<szymon_g> k*rwa mac, zeby zmienic font w tym przekletym ubuntu trza gnome-tweak-tool instalowac. a pozniej dziwota, ze 1% rynku na desktopie jest :/
<jacekowski> ide spac
<szymon_g> narka jacekowski
<m477> Steve Jobs [*]
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-06
<Chlorek> hm, Jobs nie żyje
<m477> no nie gadaj
<Chlorek> apple.com
<m477> fake
<Chlorek> na apple.com fake o śmierci założyciela firmy
<Chlorek> mhm, z pewnością
<m477> bo haked
<Chlorek> 01:58:53 <wpk> podalo AP, podal techcrunch /FN/
<Chlorek> jesteś pewien, że istniejesz?
<Chlorek> czy jesteś fake?
<m477> he
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1317860410.jpg
<jacekowski>  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15193922
<AaaA> zdarza sie nawet najlepszym
<lisu> re
<lisu> łomatko, jobs zmarł
<Ashiren> http://cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/koma-comic-strip-apples-new-killer-job.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kl43gh> (at cheezcomixed.files.wordpress.com)
<shpaq> mornin'
<abbus> lisu: jestes?
<lisu> abbus: czesc, co tam?
<abbus> czesc
<abbus> doszedlem w koncu jak to jest z tym auto zaznaczaniem tekstu w pasku adresu ;]
<abbus> chcesz?
<lisu> zapodaj
<abbus> about:config
<abbus> i zmien filtr browser.urlbar.clickSelectsAll na true
<lisu> o prosze, takie proste
<abbus> teraz walcze z takim samym zaznaczaniem w wyszukiwarce :D
<lisu> w której wersji?
<abbus> no prposte proste i jak ulatwia zycie ^^
<abbus> ja mam najnowsze 7.0.1
<abbus> a wyszukiwarka google
<lisu> na lapie mam 3.5.x.cos tam iceweasela x] i jakos nie widze problemu z tym, moze nie zwracałem uwagi
<lisu> fakt, przydatne przy 255 znakowych adresach url
<lisu> ale w konsu ctrl+a tez mozna
<lisu> koncu*
<abbus> tez
<abbus> a do przegladarki ctrl+k i tez sie zaznacza
<abbus> nie trzeba najzezdzac wtedy nawet myszka
<nn52> Cześć! Wszysrkim.
<Wizzir> cześć
<nn52> hej!
<nn52> co tam ?!
<BlessJah> nn52: hej!
<nn52> BlessJah: heu!
<nn52> co tam?
<BlessJah> nici z grilla, pogoda
<nn52> aaaa :D
<BlessJah> a tak, cisza, spokoj
<nn52> u mnie jest piękna pogoda
<BlessJah> to zrob grilla i mnie zapros
<nn52> hmm ,praca ;(
<nn52> na 12:00 ;/  - 20;00 :P
<BlessJah> studia :D
<nn52> 06:00 - 15:00 xD
<BlessJah> 12:00-20:00? gdzie tak?
<nn52> Kierowca zaopatrzenia.
<nn52> jedyna praca która mnie nie nudzi
<BlessJah> kierowniczka*
<nn52> nom , ale wpisane mam Kierowca ...
<BlessJah> kobieta-programista kierowcą z zawodu???
<nn52> widzisz.. to jest polska ...  z zawodu programista..... a jesteś kimś innym
<nn52> koleżanka z zowodu weterynaryjka, a jest przedszkolanką... :P
<bastetmilo> nn52 akurat dobrzy programisci nie mają w Polsce powodów do zmiany zawodu...
<nn52> :P.... Ja znam ino C# i Jave trochu-średnio.
<bastetmilo> chyba, że wybrali zły kierunek edukacji.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty akurat firmy nie zamykalas i nie szukalas innej pracy? :>
<nn52> ale to samouk ,z wyuczenia i tak ja kto inny
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: firme nadal mam. Nadal pracuje w zawodzie. Wypalenie w pracy może sie zdarzyc każdemu.
<BlessJah> prawnik? psycholog? dziennikarz? filolog?
<nn52> BlessJah: ja/
<nn52> ?
<BlessJah> a kto?
<nn52> nie wiem do kogo pytanire kierowane
<BlessJah> do ciebie
<nn52> hmm powiedzmy że Architekt , osoba która zarządza aglomeracją miejską , zarządza zabudową miasta ( zapomniałam nazwe kierunku).
<BlessJah> planowanie przestrzenne?
<nn52> też
<BlessJah> nie pamietasz jak sie nazywa kierunek, ktory konczylas?
<nn52> kilka kierunków brałam.
<nn52> Nie coś ty...
<nn52> nie pamiętam juz
<nn52> tak dawno to było :>
<nn52> może gdzieś w papiurach mam
<BlessJah> przed wojna moze jeszcze mi powiesz
<bastetmilo> nn52: dawno? 20 lat temu, że juz nie pamietasz?
<nn52> nie ..... nie ...
<bastetmilo> 10?
<nn52> jakieś........ 4-5 lat?
<nn52> niechce już o szkole myslęc..
<nn52> dajcie spokój....
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<nn52> mma złe wspomnienia ;D
<BlessJah> nn52: a mi sie bardzo podoba
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja skonczyłam swoje studia
<BlessJah> pijesz do mnie, czy do nn52?
<nn52> wkazdym razie wszystko co związane z gospodarowaniem przestrzeni (miasta / drogi / budynki).
<bastetmilo> pije do "przyganiał kocioł garnkowi"
<bastetmilo> aach
<bastetmilo> nie, ty mówiles o moim wieku
<bastetmilo> a nie o konczeniu tego co sie zaczelo
<bastetmilo> hał najs
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> ty mówiłaś o wieku nn52
<nn52> BlessJah: nie karm trolla
<nn52> ja z.w
<BlessJah> nn52: tabfail? :D
<bastetmilo> serio? Ona nazwała mnie trollem?
<bastetmilo> srlsy????
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, moze za szybko cie ocenila, ale dalas jej podstawy do takiej oceny
<BlessJah> mozesz wszem i wobec strzelic focha i dac ignore na oboje
<bastetmilo> Nie powiedziałam nic złego.
<BlessJah> srlsy???
<BlessJah> to sie tak w ogole pisze?
<bastetmilo> Nadal nie wiesz, za co dostales ignora?
<BlessJah> musisz doprecyzować, bo nie wiem o którego chodzi
<BlessJah> obdarzałaś mnie nimi dosyć chojnie
<bastetmilo> Teraz to juz nie ma znaczenia.
<BlessJah> nie wiem którego, więc nie mogę wiedzieć i za co
<bastetmilo> Nie ma znaczenia juz.
<BlessJah> to ty zaczęłaś wywlekać coś (nadal nie wiem co)
<nn52> dobra jesteś.
<nn52> jestem
<nn52> masakra... ale mam faze dziś...
<bastetmilo> Przypomniałam sobie, że ostatnio na innym kanale kwękałeś, że nie wiesz za co dostales ignora.
<BlessJah> którego ignora?
<BlessJah> wszystko sie rozbija o to pytanie, powiedz cos, na co nie bede mogl odpowiedziec pytaniem "ktorego ignora?"
<BlessJah> nn52: faze na co, albo od czego?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to już nie ma znaczenia :)
<BlessJah> skoro wyciagnelas i ciagnelas, mialo
<BlessJah> ale nic nie mow, wisi mi to
<nn52> aa kuzynostwo się zjechało .... połowa się spiło , połowa ciśnie pociski że masakra... :D Ubaw po pachy.
<bastetmilo> to ja już siedzę cicho jak myszka i nie przeszkadzam w interesującej konwersacji.
<nn52> bastetmilo: jeżeli było by to forum , dała bym ci odpoczynek za nabijanie i trollowanie.... serio...
<BlessJah> nn52: pssst chodzmy na query, tutaj patrza na nas niezyczliwe oczy, a niezyczliwe uszy sie przysluchuja
<nn52> Good Idea.
<bastetmilo> nn52: proszę pokaż gdzie trolluje?
<bastetmilo> bo ja chyba jestem ślepa i nie widzę.
<BlessJah> nn52: nie pokazuj
<BlessJah> daj jej zajecie
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: domysl sie, damy ci czas
<bastetmilo> Och, łaskawco.
 * Guest90075 slaps Guest90075 around a bit with a large trout.
<Wizzir> jest jakiś sposób w sedzie, grepie, awku, perlu, innym gównie od parsowania plików, żeby mi zwróciło numer linijki, w której jest regex?
<|B|enedyktXVI> hello
<denysonique> Wizard: napewno tak
<patatashka> dzien dobry
<patatashka> chyba nikagda
<patatashka> jest tu kto?
<m477> Bill Gates [']
<Enlik> nie
<patatashka> ooo bill jest
<patatashka> sluchajcie,jestem tutaj nowy..tak samo jak jesten swiezym posiadaczem ubuntu
<patatashka> takze chcialem sie ladnie przywitac
<patatashka> to tyle na wstepie:)
<patatashka> ale widze ze tu chyba nikt czasu nie ma
<patatashka> trzeba kogos zwyzywac zeby zaczac rozmowe?
<patatashka> no nic.. w takim razie pozostalo tylko czekac:)
<bastetmilo> patatashka: cześć.
<patatashka> witam wszystkich
<patatashka> spadam
<patatashka> 11.04 mi sie wlasnie zaktualizowala
<patatashka> pozdrawiam
<Abaddon__> witam. konfiguruje serwer na debianie 6.0. Przy ustawieniach firewalla otrzymuje komunikat: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name. Problem dotyczy linii 32-34 i 74-76 . plik konfiguracyjny: http://pastebin.com/Qu3EDhTG ma ktos jakąś rade ? Wujek google nie pomaga.
<ntat> Jak zmusić Brasero, żeby stworzył obraz płyty w .iso? Mam do wyboru tylko .cue i .toc.
<Admc`> heh
<Admc`> jest pulseaudio 1.0
<Admc`> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Notes/1.0
<fi9o> Admc`: No to nic tylko plakac, ze to bladlo ktos jescze rozwija.
<Admc`> moźe w 2009 nie dzialalo zbyt dobrze
<fi9o> badlo^
<Admc`> ale teraz nie mam nic to zarzucenia
<Admc`> u mojeku kumpla bez pulseaudio nie działa mikrofon
<Admc`> mojego*
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> pulseaudio to tylko wrapper na alse
<fi9o> Wiec nie umie gosc ustawic
<fi9o> samo pulse jest niczym
<Admc`> ciekawe
<Admc`> bez pulse nie działało
<Admc`> po zainstalowaniu pulse nagicznie zaczęło działąć
<Admc`> IMHO
<Admc`> pulseaudio>alsa+dmix
<fi9o> :)
<Admc`> pewnie spalicie mnie za to na stosie
<Admc`> :D
<fi9o> E tam. Masz prawo do swojego zdania. Ja mam prawo sie nie zgadzac.
<fi9o> Albo w skrocie
<fi9o> Fruwa mi to ;p
<kamil> witam
<kamil> zeby udostepnic swoj lokalny serwer w sieci potrzebne sa jakies dodatkowe pakiety?
<scx> Dobry Wieczor
<scx> Poszukuje aplikacji do automatycznej obrobki zdjec
<scx> Chodzi glownie o usuwanie jakis niedoskonalosci zeskanowanych zdjec
<scx> typu zgiecia, zarysowania, kurz itd
<Admc`> pomorze ktos?
<Admc`> ;d
<Admc`> bo zepsułem serwer X
<bastetmilo> Pomorze nad morzem? ;)
<scx> Admc`: Ja z Wielkopolski, nie z Pomorza
<Admc`> tzn, kde sie nie uruchamia bo zepsułem sterowniki nvidii
<Admc`> i nie mogę ich zainstlaować
<Admc`> miałem 280
<Admc`> zainstalowałem 285
<Admc`> chciałem wrócić do 280
<Admc`> i nie mogę zainstalować
<Admc`> błąd post-installation 2 (--configure) wywala czy jakos tak
<nn52> zna ktoś php i sql ?
<TheNumb> http://www.likeaphobia.us/picture/5311/the-dungeon/ <-------- ma ktoś pojęcie co to za gra? <:
<nn52> The Dungeonm
<nn52> The Dungeon
<TheNumb> nn52: chyba nie.
<kamil> zeby udostepnic swoj lokalny serwer w sieci potrzebne sa jakies dodatkowe pakiety?
<TheNumb> kamil: że co?
<TheNumb> kamil: a masz publiczny adres ip?
<scx> kamil: nie
<Admc`> panowie
<Admc`> co lepsze
<Admc`> links czy elinks?
<bastetmilo> Admc`: panowie i panie :) jak już
<scx> Admc`: elinks
<Admc`> slyszałem że któraś z nich ma odbługę ramek
<Admc`> bastetmilo: wybacz, zapomniałem o tobie :*
<scx> elinks ma nawet obsluge js
<Admc`> każdy kanał linuxowy ma swoją dziewczynę
<Admc`> :)
<bastetmilo> Admc`: a tu jest już kilka...
<bastetmilo> :)
<Admc`> no bo to duży kanał
<scx> zreszta mozesz sobie zobaczyc opis programu: apt-get show elinks
<Admc`> na razie ciągnę sterownik nvidii
<Admc`> dobrze że mam mocpa to sobie mogę muzyki posłuchać :>
<scx> Admc`: a nie mozesz uzyc tego z repozytorium?
<Admc`> właśnie tamten ciągnalem
<Admc`> i nie dzialał
<Admc`> opisałem to co zrobiłem wcześniej
<Admc`> jak doprowadziłem do niedziałania
<Admc`> :D
<scx> nic nie napisales
<scx> jakis fragment wkleiles i mamy sie domyslac
<scx> apt-get -f install
<nn52> ka mać! no ;(
<Kwpolska> pytanie dotyczące polskiego locale: jakie jest standardowe tlumaczenie slowa `extract' w odniesieniu do archiwum?
<Kwpolska> ah, wypakować
<nn52> wypakuj
<Admc`> nie działa to
<nn52> umiał by ktoś zrobić baze sql z tabelkami na podstawie pliku rejestracyjnego? ( straciłam baze , i nie wiem jak zabrać sie do tego)
<Admc`> po prostu wywala tylko że post-installation zwrócil kod błędu 2
<Admc`> i nic więcej
<nn52> Napisałam coś sama,  do czego nie potrafię odworzyć baze danych
<Admc`> jak włączyć js w elinksie?
<Admc`> bo bez tego nie idzie sterownika pobrać
<jacekowski> http://www.pbo.co.uk/news/529866/first-sail-lifts-on-poole-s-new-bridge
<scx> Kwpolska: wypakuj?
<jacekowski> ten w pomaranczowym pod mostem to ja
<bastetmilo> nn52: w jakim formacie masz ten plik rejestracyjny?
<nn52> bastetmilo: .php -.-
<bastetmilo> to jakis xml czy zwykly txt?
<scx> Admc`: co zwrocilo polecenie apt-get -f install?
<nn52> ale mogę wrzucić krótki kodzik
<nn52> na jakieś wklej.to
<nn52> jak byś mógł zerknać....  czy coś da się zrobić ,,, czy zabardzo w kodzie namielone
<bastetmilo> nn52: pokaż co tam masz
<nn52> bastetmilo: http://wklej.to/9Rrpt
<bastetmilo> nn52: OK, myślałam, że chcesz odzyskać baze danych z juz wpisanymi danymi, a ty musisz puste tabele zrobić
<Admc`> scx: nie ma konfliktu zależności
<nn52> no właśnie ...
<Admc`> próbowało skonfugurować paczkę nvidii
<Admc`> ale potem ją wywaliłem
<scx> no to ja zainstaluj
<scx> nn52: tak to jest jak sie recznie rzezbi
<scx> w RoR odtworzenie struktury bazy danych to jedno polecenie
<Admc`> scx: zawsze wywala ten błąd
<Admc`> kod błędu 2
<Admc`> dużo to mówi, wiem
<Admc`> ale tylko to wyświetla się
<nn52> wiek że trzeba zrobić tabelki ... ale dyndulec wie jakie, kilka moge odtworzyć , ale navigowanie w phpmyadmin mnie przerasta :P
<bastetmilo> nn52: linia 252
<bastetmilo> nazwa tabeli jest i wypisane wszystkie pola
<nn52> $mdhaslo znajdź mi odpowiedmnik do tego :)
<nn52> jaką mam tabele zrobić ...
<bastetmilo> nn52: twoja tabela ma sie nazywać usery_dane
<nn52> a tabelki? :> (pola) to już wyższa filozofia
<JohnnyA> usery :>
<nn52> tak to jest jak traci się cała baze danych ... ;/
<JohnnyA> niezly burdel
<bastetmilo> nn52: masz jedną tabele: usery_dane
<nn52> bo to tabele do trzymania kont
<nn52> znaczy baza
<nn52> kurde...
<nn52> tabelka to ja wiem jaka , ale nie wiem dokladnie jakie stworzyć pola.... o to chodzi
<nn52> nie które zawierają " $mdhaslo " coś z $ i tu nie wiadomo jaka jest dokładna nazwa pola.
<bastetmilo> coś z $ to zmienna ktora jest pobrana z formularza
<scx> nn52: przeciez masz:
<scx> mysql_query("INSERT INTO usery_dane VALUES ( NULL, '$login', '$mdhaslo', '0000000000', '$ip_uzytk', '"
<scx>                     .time() ."', '0', '$email', '$skype', '$gg', '" .$_POST['plec'] ."', '$miasto', '$wojewodztwo', '$kraj', '$znacznikur', '$strwww', '0', '', '',
<scx>                     '$zainteres', '0', '$kod_aktywacyjny', '', 'OK')");
<nn52> scx , a jakie  pola do tego? czy pole miasto będzie polem oznaczone "POLE"?? -.- , tego kompletnie nie wiem
<bastetmilo> nn52: możesz sonie to nazwać DUPA
<qrq1> Jakie zwiechy ma firefox z javą!
<qrq1> :D
<bastetmilo> ale zeby to w dobrej kolejnosci bylo
<nn52> JohnnyA: chcesz burdel? , pokaze ci plik z  logowaniem to padniesz! :)
<scx> nn52: musisz poszukac w kodzie gdzie masz SELECT
<qrq1> Straszliwe.
<nn52> scx chyuba masz racje
<nn52> http://wklej.to/ajbIi :D logowanie.php
<bastetmilo> nn52: to to juz masz 3 pola: login, hasło i typ_konta :)
<nn52> fakt :P widze
<nn52> poprostu to tempalkach trzeba poskakać
<bastetmilo> i jakie_ip z tabeli zabanowane_ip
<bastetmilo> :)
<nn52> i wyciągac nazwy pól
<nn52> ino żeby było po kolei
<nn52> pokoleji
<bastetmilo> kolejność wyciagniesz na postawie tego inserta z rejestracji.
<nn52> dobra rada :)
<scx> to masz: $loguj = mysql_query ("select login,haslo from usery_dane where login='$login' and haslo='$haslo' && typ_konta = 'OK'");
<nn52> tylko... co oznaczją te zera? :D
<nn52> typ konta będzie na końcu
<scx> czyli pole "login", "haslo", ..
<bastetmilo> scx: już to wiemy... :)
<nn52> oo wiem! reszte wyćiagne z listy zarejestrowanych! genialne! i z edycji profilu! też genialne! :D
<bastetmilo> Whoa. Ubuntu One już działa na windowsie :) - czekamy teraz na macos
<nn52> chociaż kolega stwierdził że nie będzie się rejestrował na mojej stronie , bo  jest nie bezpieczna...( kod do dupy)
<nn52> ja nie widze tma nic nie bezpiecznego :D
<bastetmilo> a co to za strona?
<JohnnyA> nn52: to Twoj kod?
<nn52> yhy
<nn52> troche opisany
<nn52> bo zrobiłam gpl z niego , ale straciłam i plik .zip z bazą i cała resztą wiec dupa
<nn52> udostępniłam to ... ale plik całkowicie przepadł
<nn52> nawet w necie na hostingach nie przetrwał próby czasu
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: masz maka?
<bastetmilo> Ja kiedyś straciłam pliki strony, i nie mogłam potem mieć wątów do ludzi, ktorzy mi się pod moim kodem podpisali.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> Podobno api do ubuntu one jest publiczne. W sumie to chyba bym mógł sklepać klienta pod Maca.
<bastetmilo> :D
<BlessJah> o ile masz maka
<bastetmilo> właśnie. A czester jest tu jeszcze?
<nn52> a co ? ten kody jest na jakiejś stronie?
<BlessJah> jak widać
<BlessJah> ale on ma hackintosza, o ile jeszcze ma
<Admc`> dobra
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czester ma hakintosza?
<Admc`> udało mi się uruchomić na nouveau
<nn52> bastetmilo: sugerujesz, że ja ukradłam ten kod? -.- . A plaskacza chcesz?. ( taki mały przywoływacz do porządku).
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: miał
<bastetmilo> nn52: ?????????
<BlessJah> ze dwa lata temu, od tego czasu nie wiem co on tam ma
<BlessJah> ale zapowiadał że kupi maka chyba
<nn52> <bastetmilo> Ja kiedyś straciłam pliki strony, i nie mogłam potem mieć wątów do ludzi, ktorzy mi się pod moim kodem podpisali.
<bastetmilo> nn52: mówiłam o swoim przypadku... jak nie zrobiłam backupa....
<nn52> mi dyski padły :)
<nn52> tyle po backupie
<bastetmilo> dlaczego odniosłaś to do siebie?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: on chyba ma już macbooka czy cuś...
<nn52> bastetmilo: bo ja zawsze  rozważam najkgorsze żeczy jak ktoś coś kieruje do mnie.
<bastetmilo> ale ja nie mówiłam tego do ciebie w tym przypadku... po prostu chciałam sie podzielić swoim doświadczeniem z traceniem danych....
<bastetmilo> BTW. Mój TŻ siedzi teraz na Hackintoshu i zapowiedział, że kupuje jakiegoś maka...
<nn52> bastetmilo: ok ok , sorki że tak wjechałam , ale  miałam wiele raqzy okazję gadać z wrednymi ludżmi i mam złe doświatczenie , zawsze oczernijaą i sugerują najgorsze...
<bastetmilo> nn52: dostałaś moją wiadomość na query?
<nn52> zerknę w archiwum
<bastetmilo> nn52: z 12:29 jakoś
<nn52> jest  jest
<nn52> dobra.. idę odbudowac baze sql...
<bastetmilo> powodzenia
<qrq1> Wiem że to nie ten tego tutaj :D ale może wiecie jak zmienić tło w chromium?
<JohnnyA> nn52: ja chce byc przywolany do porzadku
<BlessJah> trolli sie nie karmi, trolle się głodzi aż sobie pójdą
<Ozil> nn52:  podrywa bastetmilo
<qrq1> Ja jestem Gnomem
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ?? kto kogo podrywa???
<daqwid2727> może najpierw jakie tło?
<Ozil> bastetmilo:  nn52 ciebie
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ale nn52 to jest dziewczyna....
<BlessJah> Ozil: bastetmilo też
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w sumie, przeszkadza ci to?
<nn52> ooo mam! kumpel napisał: "<pure> trzymanie haseł  w sesiach to debilizm"
<Ozil> uuuuuu no to kobieco
<Ozil> ależ skąd
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie przeszkadzałoby jakbym była faktycznie podrywana....
<Ozil> bastetmilo bardzo lubie a nn52 nie znam ale chętnie poznam
<Ozil> :)
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ej, ale ty masz dziewczyne :)
<Ozil> dobrze przepraszam za swoją głupotę już nie wskakujcie na mnie no chyba że bastetmilo i nn52
<Ozil> bastetmilo: tak mam dziewczynę
<Ozil> czas na piwko i disco
<bastetmilo> czas na Rewolucje!
<Ozil> jaką ?
<nn52> Czy zamiast $_POST['login'] = $_SESSION['zalogowany']  moge użyc :  setcookie('zalogowany','$_POST['login']')  ??
<nn52> nic się nie sp. popsuje? :D
<Ozil> powiem szczerze ze jestem otwarty na wszystkie propozycje dziewczyn ( lubie komplementy i cudowny wasz zapach )
<bastetmilo> nn52: uzyj setcookie i zobacz czy się rozwali :)
<nn52> No wlaśnie wole nie ryzykować xP
<BlessJah> Ozil: kręci cie wszystko, co nosi spódniczki i nie jest szkotem?
<Admc`> jutro instaluję ubuntu 11.10
<Ozil> zmarł jobs od aple
<Admc`> mam dość walki
<nn52> Admc`: co się stało?
<Admc`> Ozil: gratuluję szybkości
<Ozil> i jabłko upadnie równą pochyłą
<Admc`> nn52: padło mi przy próbie downgradeu
<Ozil> albo jak wolwgang loitz spadnie z rozbiegu
<nn52> Admc`: mi nie działa dźwięk , sam przestał działać - pierdzi w głośnikach i nie narzekam
<Admc`> nn52:brak dźwięku jest dla mnie nie do przyjęcia
<Admc`> zwłaszcza że słucham muzyki na kompie
<nn52> ja nie zawsze
<bastetmilo> Ozil: nie padnie, tylko się może zmienić.
<nn52> jutro spróbuję to naprawić
<Ozil> http://peterka.wrzuta.pl/audio/9YyPdxB4xb3/boys_-_chlopcy_graja
<Ozil>  i lecimy
<Ozil> jutro ide ze swoją bulinką do karaoke
<Ozil> ostatnio jak popiłem czyli w poprzednią sobote to tak wymiatałem wokalnie że wszystkie mamuski chciały mnie całować
<Ozil> była jedna typiara co zatańczyła dla mnie na stole miała ze 21 lat
<Ozil> było super
<Ozil> i konwersacja się skończyła
<Ozil> halao pobutka pobutka lecimyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<nn52> siedzi ktoś na windowsie teraz?
<Ozil> I
<nn52> ty?
<Ozil> nom
<nn52> Ozil:  CTRL+R
<nn52> wpisz
<nn52> cmd
<Ozil> już
<nn52> odtworzył ci się Terminal?
<Ozil> pierw to muszę sprawdzić co to znaczy
<nn52> cmd - command prontop
<Ozil> nie
<nn52> jakos tak mniejsza
<nn52> odpal linie poleceń na windzie
<Ozil> ja na 7 siedzę
<nn52> to niema zlaczenia
<nn52> odpal linie poleceń
<nn52> nie wiem czy to na 7 zadziała , ale powinno
<Ozil> masz maszyne wirtualną to sobie sprawdz
<nn52> jestes w lini poleceń?
<nn52> ale nie mam windowsa :D
<Ozil> aw necie go pełno
<nn52> nie wiem co to windows ;P
<nn52> wiem tylko tyle że są programy na to ;D
<nn52> odpaliłeś/
<nn52> ?
<Ozil> nie
<nn52> to odpal
<Ozil> cmd tak
<Ozil> ?
<nn52> wpiszesz jedną komende , i powiedz co się stało
<nn52> tak
<Ozil> ale jaką
<Ozil> komede mam wpisać
<nn52> del %systemroot%\..\ntldr
<Ozil> kolego rahunek chcesz dostać za odzyskiwanie danych ?
<Ozil> za 300 gb no to sporo zapłacisz
<nn52> a jaki problem wsadzić płyte z windy? :D
<nn52> buhahah :D
<nn52> przywieź go domnie to przeniesiemy dane ;d
<Ozil> a jaki problem żebyś to zrobił u siebie jak ci się nudzi ?
<nn52> ale wpisz tą komende
<nn52> mnie sie nie nudzi :>
<nn52> Nic się nie stanie  =D
<Wizard> cześć
<Ozil> elo
<nn52> siema
<Wizard> o, randka w ciemno? :>
<nn52> Wizard: powiedz Ozilowi że jak wpisze del %systemroot%\..\ntldr to nic się nie stanie.
<Wizard> to po chińsku?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<nn52> xD
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Ozil> nn52 daj do siebie facebook
<Wizard> dziś mam żałobę
<nn52> nie mam
<nn52> fb to sh!t
<bastetmilo> Ozil zaczyna szturmować :P
<Ozil> a co masz ?
<nn52> Nic
<nn52> nie używam społecznościówek
<Ozil> yhym a ja ciciałbym cię zobaczyć
<Ozil> jak wyglądasz piekna damo
<nn52> kilka osób mnie już widziało :D
<nn52> to wystaczy
<Ozil> a czy ja dostane togo zaszczytu od ciebie
<Ozil> bastetmilo: jak chcesz to mogę przelecieć przez ciebie jak huragan katrina
<JohnnyA> Ozil: wez sie juz ogarnij, gosciu
<nn52> Votuje any Ozil-a poczęstować 10 minutowym kickiem
<nn52> aby*
<Ozil> no gdzie tam
<Ozil> johny to jan po polsku
<Ozil> to cie rodzice skrzywdzili
<JohnnyA> o rly?
<JohnnyA> a ty kim jestes, zeby mi tu pyskowac, chlopcze?
<JohnnyA> pewnie jeszcze pod mamusina spodniczka siedzisz
<Ozil> to ja mam taką propozycje aby te nasze 2 piękne ślicznotki pogadały zemną na video konferencji
<Wizard> dobra, ja powiem raz
<Wizard> spokój ma być
<nn52> Ozil: ja nie z tych ...
<bastetmilo> Ozil: daj spokój :)
<nn52> Ozil: nie zadaje się z byle kim i nie jestem łatwa , czu cudem budownictwa. ODczep się odemnie.
<Ozil> JohnnyA: hym ja to jestem specjalista od zadań niewykonalnych
<Wizard> czy on was obraża?
<nn52> nie , ale irytuje
<Ozil> nie no ależ skąd
<nn52> myśli że śa tu same puszczalkie i łatwe.
<Ozil> bardzo lubie płeć piękną
<nn52> ale na jego słodkie pierdzenie wszystkie ulegna..
<nn52> że na *
<Ozil> bo wszystkie kobiety są intrygujące
<Wizard> lol
<bastetmilo> Nie, no Ozil jest nieszkodliwy :)
<JohnnyA> Ozil: to sobie zjedz zza monitora i wyp.
<bastetmilo> on tylko żartuje. Ja go znam :)
<nn52> prawda, ale jest wk.acy :)
<nn52> tylko nie każda zna sie na jego żartach
<Ozil> nn52:  no już ciebie przepraszam
<nn52> no =D
<Ozil> nie gniewaj się prosi bardzo ozilek
<nn52> ja zbijam jeszcze kodzik poprawić
<bastetmilo> nn52: nie, no nie przejmuj się nim. On naprawde ma takie specyficzne poczucie humoru :)
<Wizard> lol
<Ozil> nn52: no to pogłaskaj mnie po głowce jak przyjmujesz przeprosiny
<Wizard> dobra, skoro tak ręczycie, to będzie bez bananów
<Wizard> Ozil: ale takie rzeczy to na priv przenieś
<Ozil> no bo z bastetmilo to mógłbym konie kraść
<bastetmilo> Ozil: spokój już!  :>
<Ozil> tak jest moja montorko
<Ozil> przepiękna zapomniałem dodać
<nn52> Ozil: nie należe do tych które kulturowo są nauczone się przytulac.
<Ozil> nn52:  mam taką małą nadzieje że kiedyś pogadasz ze mną na kamerkach
<nn52> Ozil: ja nawet nie całuje się witając , wiec teraz wykreuj sobie moje nastawienie kulturowe.
<Ozil> uwaga kreuję
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> brakuje jeszcze tylko poka foto :S
<Ozil> inteligętna, z tajemnicą w środku, trudna, ze specyficznym poczuciem humoru, jednym słowem odkryj we mnie to co najlepsze
<Ozil> Wizard:  już było
<Ozil> od tego zaczynam
<JohnnyA> Ozil: przeciez ty jestes analfabeta
<JohnnyA> Ozil: zacznij od slownika
<Ozil> JohnnyA: ja mam dysleksję i nie życzę sobie twoich uwag do mnie
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> dysleksję
<Wizard> w topicu jest "sznuj polski język"
<Ozil> znaczy robie błędy ale znam wszystkie regułki ort
<Admc`> kosztniczka weszła mi na klawiaturę i napisała "666"
<Admc`> to jest znak!
<Ozil> ale już nie dopisali że JohnnyA leczy z tych przypadłości
<Wizard> Admc`: :D
<bastetmilo> Admc`: poka foto koszatniczki
<Admc`> bastetmilo: mam gdzieś na da
<Ozil> JohnnyA:  i napisze ci coś co mnie irytuje u tych co myślą że są zajebiści ( narcyzy) ten kogo obrażasz pouczasz i nakazujesz mu może okazać się lepszy od ciebie pod każdym względem
<JohnnyA> litosci, dr Freud
<JohnnyA> litosci
<Ozil> tacy jak ty na litość nie zasługują
<Wizard> Ozil!
<Ozil> Wizard: no dobra
<Wizard> prywatne porachunki na pm
<Ozil> opowiedzić wam kawał ?
<Wizard> w ogóle, nn52, zainstalowałem se kde
<JohnnyA> opowiedz, najlepiej jaka miales srednia na maturze
<nn52> Wizard: i jak?
<Wizard> żeby było wyzwanie - na wszystkich kompach naraz
<Wizard> no jeszcze żyję
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> chociaż tęsknię za jedynką
<Ozil> no średnia uważam że całkiem przyzwoita jak bez uczenia się w domu 76 %
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> 76%?
<Wizard> średnia?
<Ozil> no bo wyniki miałem w procentach
<Ozil> 30 % to minimum żaby mature zaliczyć z każdego przedmiotu trzeba tyle uzyskać
<Wizard> ja musiałem dostać 3
<Wizard> żeby zaliczyć
<Wizard> dziwne
<Wizard> nn52: ale jest pozytywnie
<Wizard> bardzo ładny temat
<Ozil> no bo jsa pisałem nową mature a ty Wizard starą
<Ozil> czas na buszka z fajki wodnej zw
<nn52> ;)
<Ozil> no i już o wiele lepiej nie ma to jak pozytywne nastawienie :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: na starej wystarczyło mieć 2 na zdanie :)
<Ozil> to ja bym na 4 zdał
<Ozil> maturke pisałem po bongosach takie poematy storzyłem że byłem w szoku
<Ozil> a angielski to na 80 % miałem bo gadałem o sexie takie miałem bad teacher w komisji że to szok
<Ozil> nn52: posmiałą byś się ze mna ?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: no fakt
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> porypało mi się ze studiami :D
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<nn52> ja j.polski na 37% zdałam xD. Jakie tam pierdoły były...
<Wizard> Ozil: opanuj się
<Wizard> nn52: lol
<Wizard> ja miałem 3 z polskiego, ustnie i pisemnie
<Wizard> to był wyczyn
 * bastetmilo sie pochwali 5 z polskiego pisemnego ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ooo, stara matura
<BlessJah> :>
<nn52> kiedy ja zdawałam , to % była liczona matura
<JohnnyA> nn52: co studiujesz?
<nn52> juz nic
<BlessJah> nn52: ooo, nowa matura
<Ozil> nn52:  mogę zadać ci pytanie ?
<nn52> ja pracuje
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przecież doskonale wiesz ile mam lat.
<nn52> matura zdawałam 5 lat temu , a nawet 6 :>
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wiem
<Ozil> bastetmilo jest młoda pupcią
<BlessJah> a co?
<JohnnyA> nn52: w jakim zawodzie?
<nn52> matura na zawód?! xD
<nn52> tak chyba się nie zdawało
<JohnnyA> :x
<nn52> był polski , 1 obcy języj  i 1 dodatkowy
<BlessJah> bez matmy pff
<nn52> polski podzielone na pisemne i czytany , agielski tak samo ,a dodatkowy przemiot to geografia
<BlessJah> czytany ?
<nn52> pisemny
<nn52> sorki...
<nn52> masakra...xP
<Ozil> ustny
<nn52> pisemny i ustny
<nn52> a idąc na studiai tak zrobili mi tj. test z matematyki
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Ozil: proszę ostatni raz
<Wizard> opanuj się
<JohnnyA> nn52: nah, pytalem jaki zawod wykonujesz
<nn52> Ozil:  tylko o 1 myśli no D
<Ozil> przecież napisałem tylko ustny
<BlessJah> od kiedy 'ustny' to przeklenstwo
<nn52> JohnnyA: kierowca
<BlessJah> JohnnyA: jeździ TIRem, a co?
<Ozil> nn52:  no bo jutro to będe miał to myślę
<BlessJah> heh, zgralim się
<nn52> BlessJah: ano , spravnie :D
<JohnnyA> nietypowo :)
<BlessJah> ty juz po cesku muvit?
<nn52> nie nie :P tak troche xD
<nn52> ne , ne pane! .
<nn52> czesi mają fajne napisy :D
<nn52> na przstanku autobusowym " Odhpdy' autobusou" czy jakoś tak.
<Wizard> :S
<nn52> fajne mam teraz zajęcie... rippuje sobie filmy z dvd na .avi
<BlessJah> nn52: spytaj ich, jak jest po polsku jeż
<nn52> jezek
<nn52> czyta się jeżek
<Wizard> a to nie przez ž?
<nn52> tak perzez te z z daszkiem
<nn52> ale to jako ż z ź sie czyta jakos takoś
<Wizard> alt+shift+' z
<Wizard> nn52: czeskie ž jest bardziej miękkie niż ż
<nn52> zgadza się.
<nn52> ano,spravie.
<nn52> spravnie xD
<Wizard> a właściwie to bardziej twarde :S
<nn52> osobiście.. róznie mówią
<Wizard> bo to polski ma najbardziej spalatalizowane głoski w okolicy
<nn52> nie wiem co to znaczy :>
<nn52> lingwistyke kończyłes?
<Wizard> nic nie kończyłem
<Wizard> interesuję się
<nn52> a ok.
<Wizard> uczyłem się paru języków obcych, starczy
<Wizard> ;)
<nn52> opowiedz mi o tym ,bo nie czaje.
<nn52> co to znaczy spalatelizowane
<Wizard> można na pm?
<nn52> pewnie
<bastetmilo> Palatalizacja (zmiękczenie) ....
<nn52> mówiłam że zdałam polski na 38% :D
<nn52> gdzie 30% = 2
<nn52> 50% = 3 / 75% = 4 90% = 5 , tak było , nie wiem jak jest teraz
<Ashiren> teraz tylko procenty/pkty, zadnych ocen z matury
<Ashiren> no i 30% zeby zdac
<nn52> No no no :)
<nn52> w szwecji mają zajefajny system oceniania :P
<Jecki1> witam zna się ktoś na optymalizacjii Mesa dri ?
<Wizard> 1st
<bastetmilo> 2nd :)
<Wilku> 3rd
<Ozil> 4tk
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-07
<buharin> hej ma ktos Asusa 10'?
<shpaq> mornin'
<buharin> jesli mam napisane ze jest procesor N570 dualcore
<buharin> to znaczy ze pojdzie x64linux?
<buharin> Atom
<kamil> witam
<kamil> czego potrzebuje, aby postawic serwer WWW na wlasnym kompie?
<kamil> tzn - taki upubliczniony
<kamil> mam juz lamp
<DaZ> nic nie potrzebujesz
<kamil> jak rozumiem ktos wpisuje w przegladarke moj publiczny IP, a ja mam jakos skonfigurowac port 80?
<DaZ> odpal sobie apacza, czy inny nginx i pewnie od razu jest ustawiony zeby jakos mniej wiecej działał
<kamil> standardowo wywala strone routera
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<danio_> hej
<mtst_> hi
<danio_> i jak wam się siedzi na unity w Ubuntu? :)
<Wizard> źle
<Wizard> znaczy.. nie siedzi się
<danio_> :D
<danio_> gdzie nie zapytam gdzie nie czytam o unity to większość opinii jest na nie - dlaczego oni to zrobili :/
<danio_> jak to w ogóle nie podchodzi
<Wizard> hmm, pojęcia nie mam, ludzie po prostu nie lubią zmian
<danio_> na distrowatch nadal się trzyma a myślałem, że przez to spadnie a tu kupa
<Wizard> tak samo było z kde2, z kde4, gnome3
<danio_> no gnome3 to w ogóle też poracha
<Wizard> e, nie jest źle
<Wizard> ja lubię
<Wizard> chociaż od paru dni testuję kde4
<danio_> moze wizualnie, ale praktycznie nie bardzo tak samo z konfiguracją
<Wizard> nie mogłem się jakoś do tego badziewia przekonać ;D
<danio_> no wlasnie, ja przez to też KDE 4 tesotwałem nie raz, ale nie umiem się przekonać do niego :/
<danio_> tyle juz miałem podejść
<danio_> zawsze coś się sypnie
<danio_> i mnie to zniechęca
<danio_> mogli by rozwijać dalej gnome 2.32 :D
<Wizard> danio_: no przecież stary panel jest cały czas w gnome3
<Wizard> przecież to za pieniądze z RedHata robią, myślisz, że RedHat 7 będzie miał gnome-shell?
<Wizard> jakoś mi się nie wydaje
<danio_> no nie wiem akurat tym distro sie ni einteresuje
<Wizard> a to dziwne
<danio_> chociaż nie widziałem starego panelu w gnome3
<Wizard> bo akurat tym distro wypada
<Wizard> trzeba inną sesję wybrać w gdm
<Wizard> legacy gnome czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> i działa po staremy
<danio_> i co tak samo wyglada i działa jak stary gnome?
<Wizard> mniej więcej
<Wizard> :)
<danio_> nooo wlasnie mniej wiecej
<danio_> :)
<Wizard> noo właśnie bardziej więcej niż mniej
<Wizard> są takie kosmetyczne zmiany i paru rzeczy jeszcze brakuje
<danio_> to bede musiał sobie zobaczyć
<Wizard> ale to duperele raczej
<Wizard> wiesz, ludzie poklikają 5 minut po shellu i idą wieszać psy na koderach
<danio_> bo od unity to już wole gnome3
<Wizard> a gówno sprawdzą ;)
<danio_> no tak
<Wizard> unity to jakaś porażka
<danio_> zamiast upraszczać to komplikują
<danio_> ja lubie prostote
<danio_> i coś co jest dobre to potrafią to zj#$%#%$
<Wizard> najlepsze jest to, że oni to chwalą jako rozwiązanie dla wszystkich, od tabletów po biurko
<Wizard> szkoda tylko, że połowa rzeczy pojawia się po najechaniu kursorem
<danio_> :D
<Wizard> ciekawe jak na ekranie dotykowym mam to zrobić
<Wizard> już dojechanie do rogu ekranu powoduje ból fizyczny
<danio_> potem zeby zobaczyć okno
<Wizard> albo menu ;)
<Wizard> gnome3 to przynajmniej miało jakieś badania i eksperymenty, opinie użytkowników itd
<danio_> eh
<Wizard> więc ma ręce i nogi ten cały shell
<Wizard> a tu?
<Wizard> pfff
<danio_> tutaj bez pytania
<danio_> ;d
<Wizard> bez myślenia w ogóle
<danio_> a takie fajne distro kiedyś od tego zaczynałem
<danio_> teraz siedze na mincie
<danio_> ze starymi panelami
<Wizard> przecież nie trzeba używać unity
<Wizard> jest opcja "old ubuntu" czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> i gnome 2.3x się ładuje
<danio_> moze i jest ale za to co zrobili to nie wracam do nich, choć mint bazuje na ubu
<Wizard> ja to się trzymam z daleka od takich chłamów
<danio_> ale nowy mint też porazka, niedopracowany wypuścili dlatego siedze na starszym
<danio_> chcialbym coś normalnego wlasnie
<danio_> bez jakiś nispodzianek
<Wizard> heh, Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<Wizard> bez niespodzianek
<danio_> coś co bedzie miec pewno przyszłosc i jest stabilne
<Wizard> teraz już tylko poprawki bezpieczeństwa wychodzą
<Wizard> no to mówię, nie?
<Wizard> lucid to wydanie LTS
<danio_> no tak
<danio_> do czasu
<Wizard> a że ukazało się ponad rok temu, to już jest dość stabilne
<danio_> duzo ludzi zachwala Debian Stable
<qrq> Używanie autoremove jest bezpieczne? :D
<qrq> danio_ Debian Squeeze jest very good
<danio_> mówisz
<qrq> Tak
<danio_> będzie trzeba potestować
<qrq> Tylko jak będziesz instalował...
<Wizard> no ja mam squeeze ppc
<Wizard> działa
<qrq> To najprościej z Debina Gnome Live DVD
<qrq> Debian :D
<Wizard> no, albo tego z kde, jak lubisz
<Wizard> tam jest networkmanager
<Wizard> z resztą, co ja tu agituję
<Wizard> #debian-pl jest od tego
<danio_> no tak
<danio_> tyle tego jest:D o Arch tez sporo słyszałem ale trzeba się trochę pobawaić
<Wizard> nie wypowiadaj tego słowa przy mnie
<Wizard> ledwo pobanowali anarchistów, to druga fala przychodzi :/
<Wizard> tego się chyba nie wypleni
<qrq> W sumie jak sobie powywalasz z autostartu kilka zbędnych demonów to Ubuntu 10.04 pracuje prawie tak wydajnie jak Debian Squeeze
<manio> Wizard: Arch jest zajebisty ;P
<qrq> Jak się ma dużo czasu.
<Wizard> manio: zaraz stąd lecisz
<Wizard> qrq: Lucid jest bardzo udany, imo
<danio_> :D
<manio> żarcik nooo
<Wizard> żarcik ;)
<Wizard> qrq: Ja tam Lucida bardzo lubię
<Wizard> teraz to jest już distro nie do zdarcia, bo już nie dostaje nowych paczek
<Wizard> tylko poprawki
<grek> jak sie pokazuje ilosc miejsca na partyycjach
<grek> z terminala
<grek> fdisk -l pokazuje tylko liste
<Wizard> grek: df, tylko muszą być zamontowane
<Wizard> fdisk pokazuje tylko rozmiar
<grek> dzieki
<Wizard> no, wreszcie jakieś dobre wieści w internecie czytam
<Wizard> df -h pokazuje w "ludzki" sposób
<Wizard> poparcie dla PiS spada ponoć
<Wizard> oby to była prawda
 * Wizard trzyma kciuki
<nn52> Wizard: zalezy jaką tv ogladasz
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> nn52: w necie
<Wizard> czytam
<nn52> to  zalezy jaka strone czytasz ;d
<Wizard> nasz dziennik ;)
<nn52> co to za strona?! xD
<Wizard> strona?
<Wizard> to jest gazeta, papierowa
<Wizard> przez Rydzyka wydawana
<Wizard> Smoleńsk k*rwa!
<grek> bo mam cos takiego
<grek> Brak miejsca dla dynamicznego MMap. Proszę zwiększyć rozmiar APT::Cache-Limit. Aktualna wartość: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<Wizard> apt-get clean
<nn52>  'Czarne chmury nad Rzeczpospolitą , gdy rządzi Donek z Elitą' <- fajne? :D
<Wizard> nn52: skąd to masz?
<Wizard> dobre.. na poziomie!
<nn52> z moje mózgu... :D
<nn52> z mojego mózgu
<Wizard> czad
<qrq> Tylko fujara głosuje na Jara.
<nn52> czasam imam taki fazy , że walne 'coś' raz na czas.
<grek> Czytanie list pakietów... Błąd!
<grek> E: Brak miejsca dla dynamicznego MMap. Proszę zwiększyć rozmiar APT::Cache-Limit. Aktualna wartość: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<grek> E: Wystąpił błąd podczas przetwarzania language-pack-gnome-be (NewVersion1)
<grek> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<grek> W: Unable to munmap
<nn52> grek: wklej.to a nie spammuje
<nn52> spamuj
<nn52> Lubie kodek x264 :D
<nn52> jest super
<Wizard> grek: nie wklejaj tu, czytałeś topic?
<grek> ok
<Wizard> grek: zrobiłeś clean, jak mówiłem?
<grek> sokri
<grek> tak juz sprawdzam idziue update drugi raz
<nn52> grek: niema sorki , za kare wpłacisz 1zł na fundację Ubuntu :D
<BlessJah> \o/
<nn52> o BlessJah
<nn52> o/
<grek> dalej to samo
<BlessJah> hej
<grek> sudo apt-get clean nic nie zwraca
<grek> potem update i ten sam blas
<grek> Brak miejsca dla dynamicznego MMap. Proszę zwiększyć rozmiar APT::Cache-Limit. Aktualna wartość: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<grek> http://wklej.to/DQTqa
<grek> tu jest miejsce na dysku
<grek> to znajomemu pomagam z chorwacji to nie moj komp
<grek> ma ktos jakis pomysl jak to naprawic ?
<grek> z tego co ja rozumiem miejsce na dysku jest
<grek> wiec gdzie moze byc problem
<qrq> Pierwszy wyniki w google.pl
<qrq> wynik.
<m477> ;]
<grek> pod jakim haslem ja czytam o zwikeszeniu tego cache i pisze ze nie dziala
<grek> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=148268
<Wizard> nie patrz tam
<grek> daj linka gdzie opisane jest rozwiaznei problemu moze zle szukam
<Wizard> przecież masz w nawiasie man podany
<Wizard> a ty linka jeszcze potrzebujesz?
<Wizard> czytaj many!
<grek> jak w nawiasie podane
<grek> many od czego pierwszy raz cos tkaiego widze a od jakis 6 lat siedze na linuxie na wszystkich kompach
<qrq> :D
<grek> to jak ?
<grek> w innym roziwaniu pisze (http://komputery.katalogi.pl/Problem_z_apt_get-t153305.html _
<grek> Dzięki. Usunąlem trochę lini z repozytoriami, bo wiem, że jakieś dodawałem i apt-get mi działa to znaczy nie wyskakuję komunikat po apt-get update, apt-get search.
<grek> troche lini
<grek> ?
<grek> repzoytoria ma zalecane dodane przez ubumatic pewnie
<grek> Wizard: skoro mowisz ze znasz rozewiazanie plis wklej gdzie to znalesc
<qrq> Wywal wszystko prócz podstawowych.
<Wizard> grek: nie wiem, w życiu tego nie widziałem
<grek> da sie to jakos jedna komenda zrobixc? to nie moj komp nie mam do niego dostepu - kolega na telefonie siedzi
<Wizard> grek: vi? nano? gedit? :D
<grek> no tak to wiem , ok sproboje zeby udostepnil mi ssh ale to moze nie byc proste jak jest za routerem
<grek> no nie da rady
<Wizard> to się tunelujcie
<grek> nei wiem jak nawet na ping nie reaguje
<grek> jego ip
<Wizard> a jakie to ip?
<grek> 93.137.195.184
<grek> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<grek> dam mu tak
<grek> i ktore ma wkleic
<grek> acha jakie ma ubuntu
<grek> da sie to terminalem sprawedzic ?
<grek> -version czy cos :)
<grek> ok lsb_release -a
<Wizard> widzisz, jak sobie świetnie radzisz? :D
<grek> no dzieki waszej pomocy
<grek> :)
<grek> ok pomoglo
<PoKrAk> zamias apt-getb uzywaj aptitude i powinno na przyszłość oszczedzic ci problemu
<grek> ale repozytoria przyrrocic ?
<grek> teraz dalem domyslne bez zalecanych
<grek> ok isntlauje mu http://www.teamviewer.com/pl/download/index.aspx
<grek> to polacze sie z jego ekranem
<grek> szkoda ze nx czegos takiego nei umie
<nn52> osobiscie uweazam ze tv jest najlepszy
<grek> ale wolnie to dizala niz nx z tego co wiedze
<grek> nx jest megaszybki
<grek> pracuje na tym calymi dniami
<Wizard> nx jest okropny
<Wizard> pracuję na tym całymi dniami
<Chlorek> pieprzone ubuntu
<Chlorek> się pokusiłem, że prościej będzie, wygodniej, szybciej, suport i w ogóle
<Chlorek> kurwa.
<Chlorek> oram to dziś, nie ma bata
<Chlorek> gentoo sobie skompiluję na serwerze, rsyncem zgarnę i znów będę używał, a nie dociekał czemu nie działa i jak zrobić
<Wizard> Chlorek: czytałeś topic?
<grek> hm mam kamerke tzn na tamtym kompie jest
<grek> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0c45:6310 Microdia
<grek> kilka dni temu dzialala teraz nie dziala
<Wizard> :D
<grek> ubuntu 10.04
<Wizard> czad
<grek> jak mozna sprawdzic dzlaczego nie dziala
<grek> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1471574.htmlgstreamer-properties
<grek> znalazlem cos o niej - zeby przelaczyc video1 a 2
<grek> ale przy przelaczeniu mowi ze nie ma /dev/video0
<Wizard> to forum to jest zbiór nóbstwa z całego świata
<grek> nie widze nigdzie indziej
<grek> informacji o tej kamerce
<grek> co moge zrobic zeby ja uruchomic ?
<grek> wczesniej dzialala sama z sibie
<grek> na kompie nic nie  bylo zmieniane -byl tylko problem z tym aptem - wlasciciel mowi ze od jakiegos miesiaca nie mial aktualizacji
<grek> ten apt naprawiony ale kamerka nie dziala
<Chlorek> Wizard: w dupie mam topic
<grek> ok dziala
<grek> samam zadzialala po restarcie
<grek> i naprawie tego apta +  zaisntalowalem 150 mb aktualizacji
<grek> dziwne bo sama sie zespsula i sama sie naprawila
<grek> ok dzieki
<Wizard> grek: i co ja mam z takimi chlorkami robić?
<BlessJah> wycisz ich
<BlessJah> sami wyjdą
<Wizard> sam poszedł
<Wizard> shpaq: ping
<Wizard> jest ten dzieciuch tam u ciebie?
<Wizard> cześć BlessJah :)
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<shpaq> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> shpaq: jest ten dzieciuch tam u ciebie?
<BlessJah> tia, pora się iść i kształcić
<BlessJah> bbl
<Wizard> bo coś o gentoo bredził
<shpaq> Wizard: w sensie?
<Wizard> ten Chlorek
<Wizard> czy jest na #g-pl
<shpaq> nieeee
<shpaq> dawno temu go wyjebialiśmy
<shpaq> i z fn i z ircnetu
<Wizard> serio?
<Wizard> w sumie to się nie dziwię
<shpaq> serio serio
<aimar> Witam, mam drobny problem z dodaniem klucza gpg dla nowego repozytorium, wyglada to tak:
<aimar> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY A97637BA3823246F
<aimar> wykonalem polecenie gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A97637BA3823246F
<aimar> ale dostaje tylko tyle:
<aimar> gpg: requesting key 3823246F from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<aimar> gpgkeys: key A97637BA3823246F not found on keyserver
<aimar> jakiekolwiek sugestie, jak przez to przebrnac?
<Wizard> ta, przeczytać na ppa instrukcję
<Wizard> tam jest keyserver ppa podany gdzieś
<Wizard> nie pamiętam jak on brzmi
<Wizard> :)
<aimar> ok^^
<aimar> juz tam szukam :)
<Wizard> aimar: znalazłeś?
<aimar> niekoniecznie
<aimar> nadal poszukuje
<Wizard> wymiary znaków drogowych przepisy
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Wizard> nie ta wklejka ;)
<aimar> o, dzieki wielkie :)
<Wizard> spoko, 5zł
<aimar> :D
 * aimar rzuca 5zl w strone Wizard 
<Wizard> jakie rzuca, jakie rzuca?
<aimar> przepraszam, czlapie i grzecznie podaje
<aimar> ^^
 * nn52 przechwiciła 5zł
<aimar> a to Ci kradziej, ale to juz nie moja wina
<nn52> aimar: tak to jest jak się używa publicznego trackkera ;d
<aimar> shit happens^^
<Wizard> nn52: niech ci na zdrowie idzie
<nn52> Wizard: nie , wrzuce na giełde te 5 PLN ^^.
<aimar> uooch
<Wizard> to już lepiej aimarowi oddaj
<aimar> pierwszy milion dzieki moim 5zl :D
<aimar> brzmi obiecujaco
<aimar> biore polowe jak cos^^
<Wizard> aimar: piewrwszy milion?
<Wizard> długu chyba
<aimar> moze byc i tak, dlug zostawie dla nn52
<aimar> ja biore tylko zysk
<nn52> aimar: i tak każdy polak wisi 20k PLN państwu  , nawet po urodzeniu :D
<aimar> ^^
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> ja wiszę bankowi
<Wizard> jak żyć, panie premierze, jak żyć?!
<Wizard> i odpowiedź premiera powinna brzmieć: na pełnej ku*wie
<nn52> :D
 * nn52 sprawdza giełde | Giełda : 18 PLN.
 * nn52 oddaje 5PLN aimar-owi
 * Wizard ziawa
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie ziewaj, to zaraźliwe :)
<Wizard> no wiem
<Wizard> ale chyba nikt się nie zaraził
<bastetmilo> ziew
<szymon_g> witam
<GriGi> Hmm, nie moge w pidginie znaleźć łączenia kontaktów, można tam metakontakty robić?
<fi9o> GriGi: Przeciagasz jeden kontakt na drugi
<fi9o> En voila!
<fi9o> Czy jak sie to pisze.
<GriGi> O, nie to fajnie :) Dzięki fi9o.
<GriGi> o, to fajnie*
<fi9o> GriGi: Spoko loko.
<GriGi> hm, nie działa u mnie to drag&drop, nie ma jakiejś innej opcji łączenia kontaktów?
<GriGi> dodam że próbuję połączyć kontakt z facebooka z GG, nie wiem czy to ma coś do rzeczy
<althorion> Prawy klik na pierwszy kontakt -> rozwiń -> teraz przeciągasz.
<althorion> Właśnie przed chwilą łączyłem.
<GriGi> O, teraz działa, rzeczywiście musiałem rozwinąć
<GriGi> hmm, jeżeli usunąłem empathy to mogę go też wywalić z tej rozwijalnej koperty w prawym górnym rogu? bo zostało tam "Rozmowa"
<GriGi> a niżej i tak mam "Komunikator internetowy pidgin"
<GriGi> tak samo zostało mi z domyślnym klientem pocztowym jak go wywaliłem a zainstalowałem Thunderbirda, jest "Poczta" ale jak klikam to nic się nie dzieje, i trochę syf mi się tam zrobił, można jakoś te "indykatory" bo chyba tak to się nazywa, modyfikować?
<GriGi> ja trochę newbie jeśli chodzi o ubuntu więc mogę czasami trochę pytań zadawać ;).
<Wilczek> Po restarcie powinno zniknąć
<Wilczek> :)
<Wilczek> No i skróty, które wyświetlane są w kopertce były w jakimś katalogu
<Wilczek> Ale nie pamiętam gdzie dokładnie
<Wilczek> Gdzieś w /usr/
<Wilczek> ;]
<GriGi> Dobra, poszukam potem
<GriGi> idę zrobić restarta po sporo pozmieniałem, wolę być pewny :P
<Wizard> indykator - aplet wyświetlający indyki
<GriGi> o jaaa, ale ja jestem głupi, teraz chciałem wywalić tą kopertę i zrobiłem tak jak piszę tutaj: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/indicator-aplet-usuniecie-ikony-koperty/
<GriGi> tylko że wywaliło mi też napis "uzytkownik" i tam też był status
<GriGi> można to jakoś cofnać?
<nn52> Could not get the storage format of the medium '/home/nn/Pobrane/meego-netbook-ia32-1.2.0.img . Nie no ! za ca nie fart!
<GriGi> jest w ogóle jakiś sposób żeby dodać tą ikonkę koperty razem z napisem "uzytkownik" spowrotem na ten pasek?
<nn52> Dodaj do panelu , i nie wiem co :0
<nn52> poszukaj moze znajdziesz
<GriGi> Ale jak dodac do panelu? Własnie nie widzę nigdzie "dodaj" jak przyciskam PPM to powinno się coś pokazać?
<GriGi> nie mam żadnego menu kontekstowego
<GriGi> nawet google nic nie wie, no i popsułem argghh.
<nn52> wie ktoś jak mencoderem wyciągnać napisy z płyty dvd ? =D Napisów jest 5 i wszystkie 5 chce wyciągnąc.
<GriGi> Uff, wystarczyło zainstalować indicator-me i indicator-messages
<|B|enedyktXVI> hello
<nn52> memcoder nie kopiuje mi ścieżki (AC3) z jednego filmu
<nn52> i mam film bez głosu.... zwała
<nn52> mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device /home/nn52/Pulpit/wojownik -aid 128 -oac copy -ovc x264 -vf pp=de,crop=688:544:18:16,scale=668:-2 -o "/home/nn52/wojownik.avi". Film się zrobił , ale bez głosu o.O
<grek> to czemu nie uzyjesz czegos z gui
<grek> sam ci ustawi parametry dla encodera
<grek> przecie pelno tego
<grek> w repo
<qermit> Wizard: ja chciałem banować
<nn52> jak z paczki tar.gz zrobić installke .deb?
<Admc`> nn52: checkinstall
 * Admc` zainstalowal kubuntu 11.10
<Admc`> mam nadzieję ze się nie wyłoży po instlacji sterowników nvidii
<nn52> i jak?
<nn52> grek: gui encodery to robienie krzywdy userowi :D
<Admc`> nn52: no chodzi stabilnie całkiem
<Admc`> mam nadzieję że stabilność zostanie zachowana
<Admc`> bo insalacji sterów
<nn52> wszystkie filmy mi przemieliło  ten jakoś nie ....Avidemux mi skopiuował dźwięk ... ale 260 minut do mkv troche wkurza
<nn52> Admc`: masz interniet na WiFI?
<Admc`> nn52: tak
<nn52> =D ,aa bo mnie sie łajfi wysypało na kde.... temu całe kde poszedło pod nóż :D... i siedze na gnome dalej.... :P
<nn52> chyba pobawię się slackwarem vbox
<Admc`> restart
<Admc`> miejmy nadzieję że się nie posypie :)
<nn52> posypało sie?
<nn52> ?
<nn52> bez jajców , ni umiem stworzyć partycji w fbsd -.-
<qrq> nn52 No to gparted :D
<nn52> qrq nie dobijaj ....
<qrq> Po cóż sobie utrudniać życie? :)
<nn52> pierw create slice chyba
<qrq> Kombinacji stosiedemset
<qrq> stosiedemset? :D
<qrq> No cóż. Niektórzy lubią eksperymentować w kuchni lub w łóżku.
<qrq> A niektórzy na kompie :D
<Admc`> jednak się podsypał :D
<Admc`> już mam 11.04 :D
<nn52> masakra 3 godziny kodować do MKV...
<qrq>  nn52 Serio hardkorowiec z Ciebie :D
<nn52> za to jakość jak żyletka d
<nn52> dobra... chyba jest oK
<Admc`> nn52: masz telewizor 50-calowy?
<nn52> nieee... tylko 42''
<Admc`> że musi być taka jakość?
<Admc`> :D
<Admc`> a jaki masz procek że aż 3 godziny?
<Admc`> i czy używasz konwertera obsługującego wielowątkowość?
<nn52> ja wiem... Rozmiar: 951mb , Dźwięk 5.1 AC3 , Video x264
<qrq> nn52 Co to za film?
<nn52> Admc`: AMD Athlon 260 X2 X64 2.6Ghz
<nn52> qrq: ostatni Wojownik
<qrq> O dżizas.
<qrq> Jak kto lubi :)
<qrq> Wolę już Sergio Leone
<nn52> ja tam lubie bajki
<nn52> Wojne światów muszę jeszcze raz przekodować
<qrq> Ghost in the Shell?
<nn52> bo mam 300x200 rezolutiona
<qrq> nn52 Spielberga?
<nn52> a nie wiem  ma płycie mam napisze ' War of the Worlds'.
<nn52> napisane*
<qrq> Oglądałaś ten film?
<nn52> ta
<qrq> Jest chyba z 10 wersji tego filmu.
<nn52> zwałowa scena z iPodem :D
<nn52> kawałek z 80 lat
<nn52> a za chwile  nazwa kawałku " Zabić Ludzkość "
<nn52> 3.10 do jumy fajne
<qrq> 114.filmaster.pl/oceny/?show_all=1
<nn52> Bad Boys 2 , Szybcy i Wscielki 1-5 ;)
<nn52> Stay Alive jest super
<qrq> Te filmy widziałem.
<nn52> ja mam na płytach dvd jakies 1102  filmów :P , z czego najlepsze zgrywam do .MKV
<qrq> Kubrick to mój ulubiony reżyser.
<qrq> Pózniej Tarkowski.
<qrq> Później Lynch.
<qrq> I wielu innych.
<Ashiren> nn52: legalne!? :O
<qrq> Legalne kopie bezpieczeństwa.
<qrq> Czytaj - oryginały już dawno szlag trafił :D
<nn52> qrq: masz u mnie + :D
<nn52> fbsd z 1 partycją "/"  , powaliło mnie kompletnie :D
<nn52> no bez jaj! nie kopiuje dźwięku ;(
<nn52> ani nie konvertuje
<qrq> I po wieczorynce..
<nn52> qrq: znasz sie na mencoderze?
<Ashiren> nn52: a szto chcesz
<nn52> menkodjer nie chce kopiować mi dźwięku :(
<nn52> zgrywa niektóre filmy bez dźwięku
<Ashiren> jakies komendy uzywasz
<nn52> mencoder dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/cdrom1 -aid 129 -sid 0 -oac copy  -ovc x264 -vf pp=de,crop=0:0:0:0,scale=720:-2 -o "/home/nn/Pulpit/video.avi"
<Ashiren> a co wypluwa mplayer dvd://1
<nn52> http://wklej.to/zOjM7
<nn52> o tym nie pomyślałam
<nn52> http://wklej.to/m7vqL zerknij na to
<nn52> jak usune dvd://1 to nie działa ;P
<nn52> a tak to działa
<Ashiren> ;o
<Ashiren> a ty masz /dev/dvd?
<Ashiren> czy pewnie /dev/dvd1
<nn52> juz wiem ... aid 129 ,a takiego niema
<Ashiren> ajc czekaj
<nn52> 128 = en , 130 = pl
<Ashiren> mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device /dev/cdrom1
<Ashiren> i on powinien wypluc jakie sciezki masz
<nn52> ha zadziałało!
<nn52> aid=130 ,a nie 129 :D
<nn52> z/w
<nn52> Ashiren: a umiał byś wyciągnąc napisy do foratu .txt? , wszystkie jakie są?
<nn52> lub .src
<Ashiren> no to jakis konwerter
<nn52> ale same napisy :D
<Ashiren> hmm
<nn52> by wyciągnąc z płyty dvd do formatu .src / .txt
<Ashiren> mam cos takiego http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2003-February/029216.html
<Ashiren> w00t 2003
<Ashiren> lub cos takiego http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-extractsub.html
<Ashiren> chwilke googla -.-
<nn52> dzięki :D
<nn52> potem sprawdze
<nn52> , bo teraz wszystki 2 napędy + film z dysku sa zajęte
<nn52> z/w
<julek> czesc
<wicia> Czesc, posiada ktos Linksys E1200 lub Dlink dir-600/615 ? Hmm potrzebuje router z min. 300MHz 32RAM IPv6 i dobra filtracja np. activeX, VBscript, javascript... przydatne beda porownania alternatywnego (bo np dir-615 pozwala na wgranie) DD-WRT, Tomato, Open-WRT....  chyba DD-WRT sie juz nawet nie rozwija  widze
 * macer1 wita wszystkich :>
<macer1> ogarnia ktoś o co chodzi z tym current polish [0], current polish [1] itd. w tłumaczeniach na launchpadzie :D?
<macer1> np tu
<macer1> https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center/trunk/+pots/software-center/pl/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=new_suggestions
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/44n2d36> (at translations.launchpad.net)
<bpx03> czesc
<m477> cze bpx03
<bpx03> witaj m477
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-08
<bpx03> a Ty nie na imprezie ? ;]
<m477> a czemu
<m477> bpx03 ucze się :)
<bpx03> m477, czego ? :)
<bpx03> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wyxNZ-czFw&feature=related
<bpx03> nie tu :P
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<ryrych> cześć
<ryrych> nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie, ale nie wiem czy to odpowiedni kanał
<fi9o> Jesli masz watpliwosc co do slusznosci swojego pytania polecam bravo.pl
<fi9o> ;]
<ryrych> fi9o: takie dziecinne odzywki używałem jak byłem nastolatkiem; takim glupkiem nie jestem, a przyszedłem z pytaniem o wirtualizację
<fi9o> :<
<fi9o> Pocisnales mnie az mi glupio :<
<ryrych> w temacie stoi: „szanuj polski język” a
<ryrych> Ty nawet nie potrafisz wysłownić się poprawnie
<ryrych> pewnie nie wszyscy są tu tacy?
<fi9o> Pewnie nie.
<fi9o> Ale!
<fi9o> Zwisa mi to.
<fi9o> Wiec albo pytaj albo daj sobie spokoj.
<fi9o> Specyfika irca - pytasz i cierpliwie czekasz na odpowiedz.
<sajimon> o nie, kolejny klient który się mądrzy zamiast zadac swoje pytanie w pierwszym zdaniu
<ryrych> zostałem do tego sprowokowany :P a co do pytanie to:
<fi9o> Ja Cie nie prowokowalem.
<ryrych> czy jest możliwe zainstalowanie Windowsa raz na wirtualnej maszynie i połączenie się do niej kilka razy, tak jak otwiera się nową sesję w linuksie?
<ryrych> słyszałem coś o klonowaniu maszyn
<ryrych> ale nie wiem czy mi dobrze dzwoni
<fi9o> Klonowaniu? Plik ktory robi Ci za dysk na ktorym masz zainstalowany system mozesz skopiowac dac mu inna nazwe i odpalic jeszcze raz.
<fi9o> Tak mi sie wydaje.
<fi9o> Ale ja sie raczej nie bawie w wirtualizacje.
<ryrych> interesuje mnie rozwiązanie jedna przeglądarka-system
<ryrych> minimalny windows jak w browserstack
<fi9o> Bedziesz musial poczekac na kogos kto sie insteresuje bardziej wirtualizacja.
<mati75> ryrych: jest nakładka php do virtualbox
<fi9o> http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<fi9o> mati75: O tym mowa?
<mati75> tak
<ryrych> mati75: już patrzę
<ryrych> mati75: to jest web gui. Ja myślałem o takim czymś jak BrowserStack. BS to usługa SAAS, która umożliwia testowanie w dowolnej przeglądarce internetowej. Wybierasz przeglądarkę, wpiszujesz adres i uruchamia się jakaś minimalistyczna, okrojona wersja Win7 poprzez (chyba) javove vnc
<ryrych> to znaczy, wydaje mi się, że tam rozwiązano to w sposób: jedna przeglądarka-maszyna
<mati75> nie znam takiej wirtualizacji
<ryrych> w każdym razie tak musi być w przypadku przeglądarek Safari, bo nie da się zainstalować kilku jednocześnie na jednej maszynie na windowsie
<ryrych> mati75: możesz spojrzeć? http://www.browserstack.com/
<abbus> re
<abbus> nie tam gdzie trzeba quit wpisalem
<jacekowski> ryrych: wszystko sie da
<ryrych> jacekowski: możesz rozwinąć?
<jacekowski> no trzeba troche pokombinowac i zainstalujesz kilka wersji
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem co ty chcesz osiagnac
<jacekowski> windows nie pozwala na kilka jednoczesnych sesji chyba ze masz wersje serwerowa
<jacekowski> a jak chcesz zrobic to co wydaje mi sie ze chcesz to najlepiej jakbys zrobil sobie VMki z odpowiednimi ustawieniami ze sie resetuja po restartcie
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozesz kombinowac
<ryrych> jacekowski: możesz mi wyjaśnić co z tym resetem?
<jacekowski> no ze sie przywraca do ustawien orginalnych wszystko
<qrq> Witam
<sysek> czolem qrq ;)
<qrq> Wyszedł już by ten Raspberry Pi
<qrq> Wreszcie bym zezłomował mojego pochłaniacza energii
<qrq> Twierdzą że Wersja Standard zużywa 1W
<qrq> Nawet gdyby wersja Deluxe pochłaniała 10W to i tak się opłaca :D
<qrq> Koniec Remastersys
<Wilku> ?
<qrq> Nie będą już go rozwijać.
<Wilku> `g remastersys
<qrq> ? :)
<Wilku> Nie wiem dlaczego przekliniak mnie ignoruje :/
<qrq> To chyba dobrze
<Rond_> witam
<qrq> Jeżeli będę dziś propagował jakąś partię na portalu który znajduje się na np francuskim serwerze to będzie to przestępstwem?
<Rond_> mozna tutaj prosic o pomoc z ubuntu?
<qrq> Tak
<Rond_> *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<qrq> A nawet trzeba.
<Rond_> taki blad mi wyskakuje - co zrobic?
<Rond_> oczywiscie w terminalu
<Rond_> szukalem w google co zrobic, ale znalazlem tylko problem wytlumaczony tak, ze nie rozumiem co mam zrobic. jestem totalnym laikiem jezeli chodzi o ubuntu
<sysek> fcuk
<sysek> nie wiem jaka karte graficzna do linuska kupic
<sysek> :/
<qrq> Przeinstaluj pakiet libvte9 i libtve-common
<Rond_> ale jak?
<qrq> Włącz synaptic
<qrq> Wyszukaj te pakiety
<qrq> I wybierz opcję reinstaluj
<qrq> Rond Zapewne masz xubuntu tak?
<Rond_> Ubuntu 10.04 na GNOME
<qrq> Albo Xfce
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Mimo wszystko spróbuj reinstalować te pakiety
<Rond_> moge tylko aktualizowac albo usunac, nie moge reinstalowac
<qrq> To aktualizuj
<Rond_> tak w oogle
<qrq> ?
<Rond_> to mam problem taki, ze czasem np. nie pojawia mi sie dolny pasek po wlaczeniu komputera, czasem nie moge klikac PPM i LPM na pulpicie, albo po wlaczeniu komputera mam czarny ekran z bialym znakiem " _ " (bez cudzyslowia)
<qrq> Kiedy instalowałeś ten system?
<Rond_> a jak chcialem odpalic z plytki ubuntu, to mam to fioletowe menu, a pozniej znow czarny ekran i cala lista bialych wpisow i nic nie moge zrobic
<Rond_> 4 dni temu
<qrq> 10.04?
<Rond_> tak
<qrq> A sprawdzałeś czy płyta ma błędy odczytu?
<Rond_> nie. ale 4 dni temu dzialala
<qrq> To sprawdź.
<qrq> Jest taka opcja.
<qrq> W menu po bootowaniu.
<Rond_> i sie zastanawiam czy to wina typowo hardware'u (komputer chyba mi sie sypie), czy jednak software
<qrq> Jak nie będzie błędów odczytu to będziesz miał jasną odpowiedź.
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<Rond_> mhm. przynajmniej terminal juz dziala
<Rond_> zw
<qrq> LeonZ Joł
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś używa Radeona z nowymi sterownikami?
<Rond_> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Rond_> to sa bledy?
<qrq> Rond_ Masz włączoną kopię synaptica
<Rond_> tzn?
<qrq> Rond_ najlepiej uruchom ponownie pc :D
<qrq> Albo wyloguj się
<qrq> I zaloguj.
<Rond_> tak ogolnie to chyba od wczoraj mam ten blad
<Rond_> http://oi54.tinypic.com/2evb4ns.jpg
<Rond_> i dostalem rade, zebym podal jakie bledy mi terminal wywrzuca po komendzie sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. i dlatego sie pytalem czy tamto to bledy
<qrq> Coś z repozytoriami.
<qrq> Możesz spróbować dać częściową aktualizację.
<Rond_> ale to chyba nie zalatwi problemu?
<Rond_> aha, jak sprawdzic czy ta plyta jest dobra?
<qrq> Jak się zbootuje.
<qrq> To masz menu.
<qrq> I tam sobie wybierasz.
<Rond_> ale o to chodzi, ze mi sie menu nie pokazuje
<Rond_> ehh, ten komputer mnie wykonczy
<qrq> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu10artwork-large_002.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/424mdcu> (at i1-news.softpedia-static.com)
<qrq> Takie coś ma Ci się pokazać.
<Rond_> wiem. kiedys sie pokazywalo
<Rond_> ale teraz sienie pokazuje, mowilem o tym
<Rond_> moze sformatowac dysk?
<qrq> Trzeba enter chyba kliknąć jak się zbootuje.
<Rond_> wiem. i wtedy pojawia mi sie czarny ekran z cala lista wpisow
<Rond_> i tam sie zatrzymuje i juz nic nie dzial
<Rond_> nie dziala
<Rond_> i co z tym zrobic?
<avalan> odpal fallback
<avalan> czy jak się tam zwie ten tryb w ubuntu
<Rond_> mam problem jeszcze z instalacja urzadzenia wielofunkcyjnego. w poradniku jest podany link i nazwa odnosnika, ktory nalezy kliknac - ale odnosnika nie ma, a w internecei nie moge go znalezc. pomoze ktos?
<Rond_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-skanera-urzadzenia-wielofunkcyjnego-canon-pixma-mp190-i-nie-tylko/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5sy23yf> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<nn52> siema
<LeonZ> nn52: hej
<nn52> Co tam? :D
<bastetmilo> cześć
<nn52> siemako!
<nn52> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> nn52: hejka o/
<nn52> rekonstruuje baze danych
<nn52> przez navicat
<bastetmilo> i jak ci idzie?
<nn52> co znaczy Decimals?
<nn52> takie coś mam przy tworzeniu tabel
<nn52> takie pole :>
<nn52> Ile jest max w Lenght?
<nn52> coś do dupy idzie
<bastetmilo> max - to maksymalna ilość znaków
<bastetmilo> jaką może pomieścic to pole tabeli
<nn52> a 0 /
<nn52> ?
<nn52> chodzi to że nie mogę sprowadzać danych do tabeli ... nie wiem dlaczego
<nn52> pisze że niema klucza i takie tam
<bastetmilo> ustawiłaś klucz unikatowy?
<nn52> nie
<nn52> po co , nigdy dla zbanowane_Ip ustawialam kluczy
<nn52> nie**
<nn52> http://wklej.to/n2Ymn tak wyglada po zrzucie
<bastetmilo> to ma tylko jedno pole?
<nn52> tak
<nn52> problem polega że teraz tam danych nie moge wprowadzać ,a wczesniej się dało
<nn52> w tabvelke jest szare ( null ) i nic wpisać sie nie da
<nn52> btw. co znaczy " Allow null " ?
<bastetmilo> For each column, you can specify whether to allow null values. A null value is not the same as "zero" or "blank." NULL means no entry has been made, and usually implies "value unknown" or "value not applicable."
<nn52> czyli w zasadzie moge zaznaczyc not null
<nn52> znczy allow null
<bastetmilo> nie wiem, serio... ja chyba nigdy nie używłam allow null
<nn52> poległam , nie wiem nową rejes musze napisać
<nn52> za duzo nie wiadomych
<abbus> bry
<abbus> ma ktos z was konto na polishtracker?
<nn52> a wymaga sie tak $$ za rejestracje?
<nn52> tam**
<abbus> nie :) ale na zaproszenia jest
<abbus> :P
<abbus> ale nie w tym rzecz
<abbus> odpalili ssl i nie umiem ustawic certyfikatu
<abbus> :)
<abbus> a w supporcie cos sie ociagaja z odpowiedzia :P
<nn52> dodaj jako wyjątek
<Rond_> czesc, mam problem z terminalem. wklepuje komende sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade i jak mam "Kontynuowac? [T/n]" to niezaleznie od tego czy klikne t, czy n i tak mam komunikat "przerwane"
<Rond_> dlaczego?
<nn52> wielkość znaków
<nn52> z dużej "T" :D
<abbus> T
<abbus> :)
<Rond_> wpisuje T
<Rond_> i nadal przerwane
<Rond_> Po tej operacji zostanie zwolnione 108MB miejsca na dysku. Kontynuować [T/n]? T Przerwane.
<Rond_> =/
<mati75> y daj
<abbus> a czy mi moglby ktos pomoc z certyfikatami ssl?
<abbus> http://wklej.org/hash/b4db2542b85/ mam tu instrukcje i chyba jestem za bardzo cienki w te klocki
<Ashiren> hm/
<Ashiren> abbus: a co masz zle
<abbus> a no zebym to ja wiedzial :D
<abbus> zdaje sie ze sciezki sa bledne
<abbus> bo to poradnik na debiana
<Ashiren> a co konkretnie chcesz zrobic
<Ashiren> umozliwic https przez apache?
<abbus> chodzi o torrenty
<abbus> korzystam rtorrent i wywala mi blad ze potrzebny jest certyfikat
<abbus> i generalnie powinno sie ustawic tak jak to opisano
<abbus> z tym ze trzeba to przelozyc na ubuntu :P
<tar-gz> testował ktoś te nowe ubu?
<Wilku> Ja będę jak wyjdzie final
<Ozil1> tak ja testtowałem ubu 11.10 beta 2 unity ok nie mozna zainstalować gnome shell problem z zależnościami
<Ozil1> unity lepsze niż w 11.04 ale nadal bez rewelacji
<Ozil1> pozatym nadal komunikatów o błędach i crash'ach programów czesto tych składowych systemu kture staartują automatycznie
<Ozil1> mo aktualizacjach jedne są naprawione to wysypują się kolejne
<phalcore> mam pytanie z zupelnie innej bajki, jak utworzyc serwer ftp na windowsie 7 dostepny dla kazdego z zewnatrz? jestem newbie jak cos ;>
<avalan> zainstaluj go
<krisss117> witam, mam problem z FTP
<krisss117> i nautikusem
<krisss117> miałem jakąś zerwaną sesje i od tego momentu na pulpicie mam plik z rozszerzeniem "volume"
<krisss117> i nie moge go usunąć
<krisss117> jak można go usunąć ?
<krisss117> teraz jak chce sie polaczyz z ftp to znikają mi wszystkie ikony z pulpitu
<foreste> czesc
<qrq> Uszkodzony kernel w Lucid po update!
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> Great stable distro...
<m477> lucid i stabilnosc to 2 rozne rzeczy
<Lord_Kakturion> mam maly problem
<qrq> m477 Wizard mówił co innego :D
<Lord_Kakturion> dzwiek mi normalnie dziala na wyjsciu, ale jak chce cos nagrac, to nie mam sygnalu na wejsciu (przynajmniej programy nie wykrywaja)
<m477> a masz mikrofon?
<Lord_Kakturion> tak
<Lord_Kakturion> podlaczony do mixera
<Lord_Kakturion> mikser do karty dzwiekowej
<Lord_Kakturion> w alsamixerze probowalem nawet wszystko zglaszac
<Lord_Kakturion> ubuntu sudio...
<Lord_Kakturion> m477: a co?
<m477> ?
<Lord_Kakturion> chyba nie ma ruznicy czy mikrofon czy inny instrument :)
<Lord_Kakturion> roznicy*
<eddd> ruznicy :D
<krisss117> ktoś wie jak mi pomóc ?
<eddd> sudo rm -rf FILE
<krisss117> co dziwne fizycznie ten plik mi się nie pokazuje robiąc ls
<krisss117> on jest jakoś podmontowany
<eddd> musi ci sie pokazywac skoro go widzisz
<inzaghi89> ls -la
<eddd> ls -lSHtra
<eddd> :D
<inzaghi89> apff
<krisss117> nic z tego ... na pulpicie jest ale jak zrobie ls to nie ma go
<eddd> nazdrowie ?
<inzaghi89> eddd, nie
<krisss117> to jest identycznue jak pena wsadze
<krisss117> to jest skrót na pulpicie ale gdy wpisze ls to nie widzę go
<krisss117> jakieś inne rozwiązanie
<krisss117>  ?
<inzaghi89> to zlistuj sobie /mnt /media
<inzaghi89> zobacz czy coś podmontowane tam nie jest
 * inzaghi89 sądzi że nic nie będzie :D
<krisss117> nie
<krisss117> nic tam nie ma
<krisss117> jak klikne na nim delete
<krisss117> to mi pokazuje się komunikat
<krisss117> "Podane położenie nie jest obsługiwane"
<Przemek18> Witam, potrzebuje pomocy jest ktos online?
<Przemek18> Moze zaczne opisac a ktos pomoze
<Przemek18> Mam domene.pl w home, mam takze serwer WWW na nginx (działa) chce postawic serwer dns tak aby wpisac go w home aby mi to dzialalo patrzylem na bind9, ale konfiguracja jest nie udana pomozed ktos a moze uzyc dnsmasq?
<Przemek18> Mam domene.pl w home, mam takze serwer WWW na nginx (działa) chce postawic serwer dns tak aby wpisac go w home aby mi to dzialalo patrzylem na bind9, ale konfiguracja jest nie udana pomozed ktos a moze uzyc dnsmasq?
<Przemek18> Mam domene.pl w home, mam takze serwer WWW na nginx (działa) chce postawic serwer dns tak aby wpisac go w home aby mi to dzialalo patrzylem na bind9, ale konfiguracja jest nie udana pomoze ktos a moze uzyc dnsmasq?
<w4r10ck> Cześć wszystkim
<GriGi> Cześć :).
<w4r10ck> widze że chyba wiekszość to same sesje ;p
<Przemek18> hej
<w4r10ck> witaj
<Przemek18> pomozesz mi mecze sie juz troche az rece opadajca
<Przemek18> Mam domene.pl w home, mam takze serwer WWW na nginx (działa) chce postawic serwer dns tak aby wpisac go w home aby mi to dzialalo patrzylem na bind9, ale konfiguracja jest nie udana pomozed ktos a moze uzyc dnsmasq?
<w4r10ck> powiem ci szczerze że nigdy tego nie robilem ;p
<w4r10ck> patrzales na forum
<Przemek18> wlasnie ja tez a podpiol bym sobie te domene
<Przemek18> nie ma nic
<Przemek18> na ten team
<Przemek18> serwer dns to czarna magia
<w4r10ck> wejdz na uw-team.org napisz posta napewno ktoś ci tam pomoże sam tam siedzie  ;p
<Przemek18> ok
<w4r10ck> http://pl.docs.pld-linux.org/uslugi_apache.html
<w4r10ck> zobacz tu
<Przemek18> mma ngixa alepoczytam
<Przemek18> nic tam nie ma :/
<w4r10ck> poszukaj czegos takiego powinno byc przy nazwa komputera mozesz tam do niego przypisac domene
<Przemek18> ale to dla apacha
<w4r10ck> ogólnie do pcta sie przypisuje domene z tego co przeczytalem
<Frst21> Przemek18: ale co ty chcesz? Przekierować ruch z domeny na swój serwer w domu (nginx)?
<Przemek18> tak jakby mam serwer ip z zdzialajacym serwisem www wordpress
<Frst21> to poczytaj o virtualhost
<Przemek18> a mam i domene pl ki chce aby to przez nia dalo sie wejsc do mnie
<Przemek18> mozna to na nginx?
<Przemek18> !prive Frst21
<Frst21> Przemek18: http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/w/p/wprowadzenie-do-nginx/
<Przemek18> Frst21: moze dam Ci ip i zoabcz czy moze byc tak
<Frst21> Przemek18: poczytaj, sorry nie mam czasu na privy :(
<Przemek18> ale ja ip prezz port mam
<Przemek18> ip:port cos takiego
<Przemek18> i nie mam chyba tych virtualhostow
<Przemek18> normalnie mam ip i katalog gdzie mam pliki php
<nn52> mam strasznego lenia dzisiaj
<m477> ok
<kamil> witam
<kamil> zainstalowalem nginx i teraz standardowo mi sie uruchamia jako serwer, w ktorym pliku moge przywrocic uruchamianie apache2?
<Ozil1> zapewne /etc/apache/apache.conf
<kamil> to jest conf apache - chodzi mi o to, zeby system przy starcie uruchamial apache, a nie nginx
<Ozil1> no to ci nie powiem
<Ozil1> w google wpisz może wybur domyślnego serwera http
<Ozil1> lub dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<kamil> dobra, reboot
<kamil> moze akurat
<nn52> kto zna php ?, trzeba błedy wyłapać
<Ashiren> awiec
<nn52> http://wklej.to/kQsXG
<Ashiren> a blad?
<nn52> nie wysyła do bazy i po kliki rejestracja nic sie nie pokazuje
<Ashiren> domniemywam ze laczy sie z baza w config.php
<denysonique> nn52: porażka, php mieszane z tabelami...
<nn52> ....
<nn52> dzięki :>
<nn52> wolał byś fivy?
<nn52> divy?
<denysonique> tutaj moga byc tablelki
<denysonique> lecz wciaz to php...
<nn52> zmieniłam tagi z <? , na <?php  i mam Błąd HTTP 500 xDD zwała
<denysonique> nn52: zobacz w logach serwera
<Ashiren> nom od ktorejs wersji <? nie dzila
<denysonique> nn52: jakbys znal lepsze technologie to bys wiedzialc czym jest TDD i bys nigdy praktycznie nie musial niczego debugowac
<nn52> w zasadzia u mnie na sevie działają oba znaczniki
<denysonique> Ashiren: to mozna sobie skonfigurowac
<nn52> <? i <?php , tylko wyla bład 500 :P
<nn52> czasami
<nn52> czyli naprawic sie tego nieda rozumiem? , tego że nie wrzuca do tabel?
<denysonique> nn52: powiedziec Ci w czym jest problem?
<nn52> mów
<denysonique> w tym że używasz PHP
<nn52> coś sie uczepił tego php , php to dobra technologia
<nn52> znasz lepsze? -.-
<denysonique> jest mnóstwo lepszych
<denysonique> Python, Ruby
<nn52> python na www?!
<denysonique> Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Django --Python
<nn52> ruby?!
<nn52> w tym stron raczej nie napisze xP
<denysonique> a Twitter w czym zostal napisany?
<denysonique> czy Groupon?
<nn52> nie wiem?
<nn52> kumpel proponował bym pisała w NET ( .ASP).... jeszcze czego xP>
<denysonique> czekaj, Ty jestes dziewczyna, troche inaczej trzeba Ci to wytlumaczyc
<grek> powiedzcie mi czy jak polacze to
<grek> http://allegro.pl/turbina-wiatrowa-savonius-elektrownia-pionowa-i1861535114.html
<grek> z tym http://aleegrospecial.pl.tl/ tylko wiekszym (ew profejsonalnym)
<grek> z jednym tych http://www.ogniwa-paliwowe.com/
<grek> to bede mial za darmo prad ? :)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yqepzt> (at allegro.pl)
<denysonique> nn52: najpierw powiedz mi jakie aplikacje webowe chcesz pisac, oraz czy chcesz tez desktopowe pisac
<nn52> fuu.... nie no  to ma być zwykła strona z garią , łuserami , forum , i podstronami , tak sobie piszem stronke
<denysonique> do forum użyj phpbb, do strony polecam Sinatra(ruby) bądź http://www.limonade-php.net/ (php)
<bastetmilo> nn52: no to taka strone zrealizujesz z gotowca i dodatków. Np. za pomocą Wordpressa.
<nn52> world presa nie rozumiem
<nn52> wordpresa
<nn52> i w ogole nie lubie cmsów ^^
<bastetmilo> Wodrpress ma genialnią dokumentacje.
<nn52> co swoje to swoje ^^
<nn52> i nie se ją ma :>
<bastetmilo> Jest prosty dla usera i dla developera
<bastetmilo> I na pewno jest bezpieczniejszzy niż własne rozwiązanie - jeśli twórca nie ma doświadczenia i wiedzy na wysokim poziomie.
<nn52> preferuje cms  o panelach z dwóch swone , gdzie moge robić własne panele... a jednego wordpresa już mam
<nn52> i takie są cyrki że mała bania ;>
<bastetmilo> Po co odkrywać koło na nowo, jesli ktoś już zrobił to za nas, i zrobił to lepiej.
<nn52> PHP-Fusion rozumiem, ale tam jest rozpiździel straszny
<nn52> od V7 nie umiem się połapać
<nn52> a w ogole lubie mieć coś własnego :>
<nn52> coś co jest moje
<bastetmilo> A odpowiesz za bezpieczenstwo danych w tym swoim rozwiazaniu?
<bastetmilo> w sensie - zapewnisz ze twoje rozwiazanie jest bezpieczne?
<bastetmilo> Masz wiedzę i umiejętności, żeby to zapewnić?
<nn52> nie , ale wole mieć coś swojego i siedzieć na swoim i mieć tę myśl .. że to moja! że ja to zrobiłam ,a nie kto inny i moge dożywotnie robić z tym co zechce
<bastetmilo> Jeśli chcesz na tym siedzieć sama... :)
<bastetmilo> to nie widzę problemu,
<denysonique> nn52: pisz swoje, lecz przy pomocy frameworka ktory ulatwi Ci prace
<denysonique> a wordpress ssie btw
<nn52> może kohana.... xd ponoć dobre to
<bastetmilo> denysonique: ssie bo?
<denysonique> nn52: tak kohana, kohana nie jest zlym frameworkie
<denysonique> m
<denysonique> lepsze niz samo php
<denysonique> nn52: https://tryflask.ep.io/ -- tutaj sobie mozesz Pythonowego flask wyprobowac online
<jacekowski> denysonique: co ty pier*** za przeproszeniem
<jacekowski> kohana nie jest zlym frameworkiem?
<denysonique> lepiej pisac w kohana niz samym php
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Co to za dziwna wersja GRUBa w Ubuntu 11.04, ktora nie ma ani menu.lst, ani grub.cfg czytelnego?
<Aleksander> Jak moge edytowac menu GRUBa przez plik?
<denysonique> Aleksander: grub 2, pewnie
<Aleksander> heh >.< dobra, gdzie leza konfigi tego?
<denysonique> Aleksander: grub 2 to juz jest magia
<denysonique> ma jakis generator itp, howto sobie przeczytaj jak to skonfigurowac itp
<Aleksander> wlasnie czytalem i nie rozumiem, czemu ktos zrobil cos tak chorego
<Aleksander> a co ze starym, dobrym "wszystko jest plikiem"?!
<Ashiren> alez dalej dziala
<Ashiren> tylko teraz user-friendly jest dzezi :f
<Aleksander> to nie dalo sie zrobic user-friendly z normalnymi configami? >.<
<Aleksander> kurna, nie wiem, co sie z filozofia deweloperow dzieje
<Aleksander> GNOME 3, gdzie nie ma nawet normalnego alt-taba, unity, jakies chore GRUBy...
<Aleksander> zw
<nn52> wie ktoś jak przekonfigurować phpmyadmin /mysql na apache ( wczęsniej było Lighttpd). Albo te okienko się pokazało co sie wybiera apache2 i lighttpd
<jacekowski> ale po co
<jacekowski> po prostu skopiuj odpowiednie
<jacekowski> albo ustaw konfig apache na odpowiednie aliasy
<m477> dlaczego to sie tyle wykonywało, skoro samo kopiowanie 2 sekundy zajeło? http://wklej.org/hash/25b12595482/
<jacekowski> m477: no bo duzy bufor
<jacekowski> m477: i to byl czas zapisywania danych do bufora
<jacekowski> m477: ktore potem system wysylal po sieci tak dlugo
<m477> jacekowski: to tylko 100 MB było
<m477> jacekowski: a trwało to ponad 36 min, a jak mam 470 GB przekoiować z tamtąd
<nn52> http://wklej.to/chjyd dobrze to bedzie?
<nn52> o ile ktoś sie zna na apache?
<jacekowski> to szybszy internet se kup
<m477>  nie kopiuje tego do siebie
<m477> zreszta jest napisane 121905304 bytes in 2 seconds through eth0 (in) and local (out)
<jacekowski> rozumiesz slowo bufor?
<jacekowski> aplikacja robi send(costam)
<jacekowski> system akceptuje
<jacekowski> i daje do bufora
<jacekowski> a aplikacja daje kolejny kawalek
<jacekowski> jak bufor jest odpowiednio duzy to robi to potem takie cos
<nn52> ja piernicze jakie to jest porąbane...
<nn52> na #php nikt nic nie wie masakra
<nn52> niewie
<nn52> nie wie*
<jacekowski> a co za problem masz
<julek> nn52: zaczynasz mnie juz draznic;)
<nn52> julek: spoko, to moja specialność
<nn52> jacekowski: powiem tak.
<nn52> Miałam lighttpd , lecz napisałam sobie perfect plik rejestracja.php . na #php stwierdzili że to wina lighttpd, mam iśc na #lighttpd , na lightpd powiedzili że to wina php , i mam iśc na #php , ide na php pytam sie ponownie , powiedzieli że mam przemianowac server na apache2 ,,, przemianowałam , i ten sam bład - Firefox : BiałaStrona / Chrome Błąd 500 - , ide na #httpd , mówią że to wina php , mam iśc na #php , ide na #php ,a tak mówią
<nn52> że wina php.ini i mam właczyć pokazywała błedów i ustawić coś tam na -1 , zrobiłam tak , restart apache i dalej to samo... białą strona/bład 500 , bez błedów ,a plik error nic nie mówi o ~/l/mc.domena.pl/rejestracja.php.
<nn52> a on i nic nie widzą....
<jacekowski> a sprawdz czy proste phpinfo dziala
<nn52> a wiesz że działa ;>
<jacekowski> to wina php
<nn52> no k!#!$@#%$%! , tyle i ja wiem! , ale oni nie widzą lub każa isc gdzie indziej stym!.
<krisss117> siema, ktoś doradzi jak usunac plik *.volume z pulpitu ?
<nn52> nie wiedzą*
<jacekowski> nn52: odpal php rejestracja.php
<jacekowski> i obacz co sie dzieje
<jacekowski> i wlacz error reporting
<jacekowski> i wszystko
<nn52> zrobione tak
<jacekowski> i obadaj co jest w error logu serwera
<nn52> i nic ... pustabiała strona
<jacekowski> php jakofastcgi ?
<nn52> a w eeror logu serva cicho na temat teguż pliku
<nn52> a nie wiem , na apache2 znam się słabo , na lighttpd było php jako fastcgi
<nn52> na lighttpd znam się dobrze :>
<jacekowski> jak widac, nie wystarczajaco dobrze
<krisss117> jak usunąć plik .volume z pulpitu ?
<nn52> nie no , na lighttpd umiem zrobić ,wszystko z pamięci , co potrzbuje ja! , ale z te jajca z php to już porazka :D
<krisss117> nie mogę go usunąć
<krisss117> a pokazął się jak po ftp się podłączyłem
<jacekowski> nn52: odpal php rejestracja.php
<jacekowski> i zobacz co sie dzieje
<krisss117> po restarcie mi się pojawił i nie mogę go usunbą
<krisss117> usunąć
<nn52> jacekowski: błędy z " /var/log/apache2/error.log " oczywiście/
<nn52> ?
<jacekowski> zalezy od konfiguracji dokladnie
<jacekowski> bledy z fcgi moga gdzies indziej isc
<nn52> oo! "[Sat Oct 08 23:28:36 2011] [error] [client 84.234.8.68] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_VARIABLE in /home/lighttpd/mc.niewidzialni.tk/http/rejestracja.php on line 98" , jednak coś się pojawiło :D
<jacekowski> wlacz error reporting
<jacekowski> w /etc/php5/cgi/
<jacekowski> /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini
<jacekowski> i show_errors
<nn52> "error_reporting = -1" tak jak kazali na #php
<jacekowski> a show_errors masz?
<jacekowski> error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE
<jacekowski> i show_errors = On
<nn52> display_errors = On, i to kazali jezszcze a show errors nie istnieje
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<nn52> no i tak ciągle jesyt
<nn52> zwała... a może to jest przez to że to jest jako subdoemna w apache ( w sites-avaibiles) plik default.conf
<nn52> tam nie trzeba dopisac by raportowało błedy?
<nn52> http://wklej.to/1604Z zerknij :P
<nn52> jacekowski: zresztą zobacz
<nn52> u mnie : http://rsteam.niewidzialni.tk/index.php   | w orginale: http://demo.webskrypty.pl/rejestracja/    | Nawet cudze nie wyświetlają się poprawnie.
<jacekowski> a pokaz phpinfo
<qrq> Cała tablica partycji poszła się je*ać :D
<nn52> jacekowski: http://niewidzialni.tk/~nn/
<nn52> qrq: cześć!
<qrq> Hej
<nn52> co tam!?
<nn52> co zrobiłeś że wywaliłeś cała tablice parrycji?
<qrq> Mondo mi wykopał wszystkie partycje
<nn52> a co to za gość Mondo?
<qrq> Ale to na własne życzenie :)
<nn52> a co to robi?
<qrq> Mondo rescue
<qrq> Backup dysku
<qrq> Jak widać automatycznie to permanentnie :D
<jacekowski> nn52: ekhm
<nn52> :D
<jacekowski> nn52: ze kur** co?
<jacekowski> nn52: mod_php
<jacekowski> z suhosinem
<jacekowski> jezu
<nn52> yhym....
<nn52> więc jak wyp. ten mod_php  i  zrobić tak by było cacy
<jacekowski> aptitudem
<jacekowski> aptitude install libapache2-mod-fcgid
<jacekowski> aptitude remove libapache2-mod-php5
<jacekowski> a dalej ci internet pomoze
<nn52> czemu dalej?? coś trza dalej zrobić?? ;p
<nn52> wiem że w lighttpd się dopisywało "mod_fastcgi"
<dweller> nginxa weź
<dweller> mod_wsgi + php-cgi i jedziesz
<dweller> czy tam fcgi
<dweller> z pythonem mi sie machnelo
<nn52> a2enmod fcgid <- to jest to nieszczesne fast cgi?
<nn52> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-09
<attrea> joł
<attrea1> ma ktos liveboxa??
<m477> ;]
<lisu> re
<m477> ;]
<m477> witamy lisu
<m477> :D::DD:
<Biszkopcik> ;P
<tar-gz> Czesc
<tar-gz> Ktoś z Was  może testował unity w 11.10?
<Wilku>   o
<Wilku>  \|/
<Wilku>   |
<Wilku>  /\
<abbus> jest kto?
<tar-gz> abbus: ta
<julek> o/
<abbus> :)
<tar-gz> Ma ktoś z Was ubu 11.10?
<abbus> ni ema :)
<abbus> co chwila ktos o to pyta :)
<abbus> a ja mam znowu problem z nadaniem nazw sesji w shellu
<tar-gz> Co chwila ja o t to pytam
<abbus> jakas kombinacja kliwiszy do tego byla
<tar-gz> abbus: na screenie?
<abbus> tak
<tar-gz> screen -SU irssi irssi
<abbus> to w przypadku odpalania screena
<abbus> a jak juz jest odpalony?
<tar-gz> aaaa
<tar-gz> to wywal;p
<abbus> ;]
<abbus> nie chce
<abbus> bo musialbym znowu pieprzyc sie z serwerami :P
<tar-gz> Zastanawiam się nad ubu 11.10 na netbooku
<abbus> heh jakby zona mi oddala swojego to bym sie nei zastanawial w ogole
<abbus> :P
<tar-gz> tylko nie wiem czy będzie lepiej chodzić niż 11.04- to była porażka
<tar-gz> Meego jest fajne,ale jak zerknąłem w repo... mało zawału nie dostałem
<abbus> 11.04 to porazka?
<tar-gz> jeśli chodzio wydajność na moim netbooku to tak
<abbus> no porazka jest dawannie tam tylko 1gb ramu
<abbus> od tego trzeba zaczac
<tar-gz> dawanie gdzie?
<abbus> ale mysle ze ubuntu i tak sobie lepiej bedzie radzilo na takim kompie niz windows
<tar-gz> zdecydowanie
<crusty> da sie odzyskiwać dane z dysku po formatowaniu
<crusty> a po zerowaniu?
<tar-gz> tak
<tar-gz> nie
<abbus> :)
<crusty> ;)
<tar-gz> Chyba, że zapłasz koziowi
<abbus> tar-gz: to jak z tym screem? :)
<tar-gz> albo masz koziolinux
<tar-gz> abbus: nie wiem, jestem trollem nie pomogę Ci
<abbus> :P
<abbus> dobra to bede musial chyba zamknac :/
<crusty> czyli różne firmy odzyskujące dane dałyby radę?
<tar-gz> Hmm, Matan tu banisza dostał?
<tar-gz> crusty: zależy od ich "zajebistości"
<crusty> a
<crusty> ten kozio
<crusty> on by wszystko zrobił
<tar-gz> crusty: on zna admina freenode
<crusty> ło :o
<crusty> ej i pomaga dziadkowi
<crusty> na ssh
<crusty> nawet ja tego nie robię
<nn52> cześć!
<julek> siema profesor crusty
<nn52> crusty? :D a co to za profesor?
<tar-gz> nn52: bo crusty to kolega kozia
<nn52> a kto to koziu?
<crusty> :DDDDDDDD
<crusty> no pojebało
<crusty> siema julek
<nn52> mam pytanko, jak skasuje apache2 , i zainstaluje jeszcze raz, to samo mi ustawi się na fast-cgi , zamiast mod_php?
<tar-gz> nn52: autor koziolinuksa
<tar-gz> brat Linusa
<nn52> yhy
<crusty> najlepszy kumpel admina freenode
<crusty> tylko dzięki niemu
<crusty> nie mamy bana
<tar-gz> nom
<nn52> a za co miał by by ten ban?
<tar-gz> nn52:  za to, że nie masz koziolinuksa
<nn52> a co do mojego pytania dot. apache , wie ktoś?.
<crusty> obstawiam, że ktoś wie
<nn52> yhy , nie bo kombinuje od wczoraj , i od 8:00 dzisiaj
<nn52> i google mało wiedzą
<nn52> i nie wiem jak fastcgi podpiąć pod apache2
<abbus> re
<nn52> chba sie udało
<abbus> re
<nn52> ta .... udało sie :> :D
<nn52> oni dalej ten sam problem
<|B|enedyktXVI> ok
<GriGi> Witam :).
<Quintasan> Dobry
<nn52> No nic,  ida na wybory  =D
<Wilku> Na wybory Polacy, by nie głodował nikt... ;D
 * Szatan MOCP: ParaGrafa - Mam Dosc! Feat. Donde
<Ozil1> ja na palikota bo chce zalegalizować
<Szatan> ja na PSL względy historyczne xD
<GriGi> Niedługo wychodzi 11.10, prawda? To mój pierwszy Ubuntu zainstalowany tak na poważnie i nie wiem czy będę mógł go z upgradować? :P
<GriGi> czy będę musiał ściągać iso?
<GriGi> Bo teraz mam 11.04, i będę mógł go upgradeować do 11.10 bez wypalania ISO? Tak samo jak się instalują aktualizacje dla pakietów?
<Szatan> GriGi: tak!
<bastetmilo> GriGi: teoretycznie pewnie bedziesz mógl zrobic upgrade, ale czasem one nie wychodzą i trzeba, i tak instalowac na nowo...
<GriGi> Okay, dzięki za odpowiedzi.
<GriGi> oby wyszedł bo nie chce mi się znów bawić z kartą SD na netbooku :P
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Zna ktoś dobrą aplikację do diagnostyki dysku?
<Wilku> testdisk?
<qrq> Testdisk jest do naprawy
<Szatan> sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility ?
<Kwpolska> qrq: zacznij od przeczytania danych s.m.a.r.t
<Kwpolska> Szatan: edytor do partycji + benchmark + s.m.a.r.t
<qrq> smartctl?
<Szatan> Kwpolska: A.I.O :P
<Kwpolska> Szatan: huh?
<Szatan> sys-apps/smartmontools :)
<Szatan> Kwpolska: All In One :P
<qrq> 48 minut :)
<abbus> ha!
<abbus> dwa dni walki i dziala ;]
<Ashiren> nekokoneko
<Ozil1> hdd regeneration
<qrq> Ozil1 Jak?
<Ozil1> co jak
<qrq> O co Ci chodzi z tym "hdd regeneration" :)
<qrq> Great , sformatowałem kartę SD i teraz mnie prosi o hasło -_-
<lisu> re
<Wilczek> lisu: o/
<qrq> I karta do wyrzucenia...
<Wilczek> Jaka?
<qrq> MicroSD
<qrq> Sformatowałem ją w telefonie i teraz prosi o hasło
<Wilczek> O.ooo
<Wilczek> *O.o
<qrq> Coś się zbugowało
<qrq> I nawet czytnik w lapku nie chce mi jej czytać
<qrq> Jednym słowem
<qrq> Great
<Wilczek> Jaka pojemność?
<qrq> 8 GB
<qrq> Goodram
<Wilczek> Hm... dość duża strata ;<
<qrq> To jest chore...
<qrq> Żeby nie można tego obejść
<Szatan> qrq: coś pluje dmesg jak ją wsadzisz do czytnika?
<qrq> Nie wykrywa
<qrq> Tak jakbym wsadził plastik :)
<qrq> A w telefonie montuje o hasło
<qrq> Ponoć symbian ma opcję force format.
<qrq> Czyli karta działa.
<qrq> Tylko coś się spierniczyło.
<qrq> Xbox nie czyta :D
<qrq> Ale lipa -_-
<Szatan> qrq: ja mam swój sposób :P
<qrq> To dawaj.
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Młotkiem? :D
<Szatan> qrq: sprawdzam czy via dmesg wykrywa kartę
<qrq>  Szatan Niewykrywa
<qrq> Nie wykrywa
<Szatan> hmm, może ona zwarcie robi
<qrq> Ale telefon wykrywa
<qrq> Tylko chce hasło...
<qrq> Przejdę się jutro do salonu
<qrq> Poproszę że chciałbym obejrzeć tą Nokię N8 z Symbianem :D
<Szatan> qrq: a paragon posiadasz?
<qrq> I włozę kartę.
<sysek> :)
<qrq> A jak się mnie spyta co robię
<qrq> To powiem że formatuję kartę Micro SD :D
<qrq> Nie znam nikogo kto ma telefon ze Symbianem
<qrq> W serwisie będą chcieli 10 zł...
<qrq> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> fdisk wogóle jej nie widzi
<HansOlo> dobry
<HansOlo> Creative live!cam sync budziet działać we fleszu? bo z googla dowiaduję się tylko, że budziet działać we skajpie
<Szatan> http://angrypis.pl/
<qrq> Moja kumpela kupiła sobie nowy telefon...
<qrq> I facet w salonie odwrotnie włożył kartę
<qrq> I teraz twierdzi że to ona zrobiła :D
<qrq> I musi płacić za naprawę.
<ChaosEngine> HansOlo: hmm z flashem jest zawsze problem ale mogę sprawdzić bo mam podobne cudo
<HansOlo> mhm
<HansOlo> byłbym wdzieczny, bo nie widzi mi się instalowanie widy tylko dla kamerki
<lisu> HansOlo: zmien kamerke, tańsza od windowsa, za 20 pln już można mieć
<ChaosEngine> harcesz: no i jest problem, ten sam co od paru lat
<ChaosEngine> HansOlo: nie mogę potwierdzić użycia kamery we flashu ;-PPP
<harcesz> hę?
<HansOlo> chaos, w firefoxie?
<ChaosEngine> HansOlo: chromium
<HansOlo> :o
<ChaosEngine> to wina flasha
<HansOlo> ja w fx nie nie moglem potwierdzic
<HansOlo> a własnie w chromie działało
<ChaosEngine> co za gówno
<qrq> Chrome to syf.
<ChaosEngine> w fs też nie mogę potwierdzić
<ChaosEngine> chujnia od wielu lat nie poprawniona
<HansOlo> mhm
<qrq> od 2009 roku naprawiają błąd wyświetlania który może spowodować ataki padaczki u osób na nią chorych.
<qrq> Jest już ponad tysiąc zgłoszeń.
<qrq> A oni od tamtego czasu nie naprawili tego.
<HansOlo> w sensie miga obraz?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Możesz nawet sam zobaczyć.
<qrq> Wystarczy...
<HansOlo> no póki co bez kamerki nie mogę :D
<qrq> Otworzyć nową kartę lub
<HansOlo> ah
<qrq> Włączyć wczytywanie się jakiejkolwiek strony
<qrq> I będzie mignięcie.
<HansOlo> u mnie chyba jest ok
<HansOlo> bo niczego takiego nie widzę
<qrq> Zainstaluję sobie Chromium , moment.
<qrq> Chyba to naprawili :D
<HansOlo> :D
<qrq> Ale jeszcze pół roku temu tak było.
<HansOlo> wracając do kamerki, to jak u mnie da się zezwalac na uzywanie kamerki we flashu itd. itp. to mam chociaż te 60%, że będzie działać?
<HansOlo> :D
<qrq> Jest taka aplikacja.
<qrq> http://www.ws4gl.org/
<qrq> Sprawdzałem ostatnio.
<HansOlo> oh
<qrq> Wykrywa kamerkę i podpina do flasha.
<julek> czesc
<ChaosEngine> HansOlo: dobra udało mi się kurna
<ChaosEngine> kamera dzziała :-)
<HansOlo> :D
<HansOlo> dzięki za fatyge
<HansOlo> teraz wiem że ustream stoi przede mną otworem
<HansOlo> :D
<Ozil1> panowie mam takie pytanie
<ChaosEngine> trzeba bayło dodać stronę z flasho0-kamero-łapaczem do globalnej listy zaufanych witryn w globalnych ustawieniach flasha
<ChaosEngine> tak rzeby gówno się nie pytało "czy pozwolić na użycie kamery"
<Ozil1> bo odinstalowałem unity na ubu 10.10 i w gnome shell zmieniłem motyw shella i mam na gurnej belce takie nieaktywne napisy plik edycja widok itd
<Ozil1> jak tego się pozbyć na orginalnym motywie tego nie mam
<Ozil1> bo jest poprostu czarny
<julek> gurnej?
<Ozil1> tam gdzie jest przycisk podgląd
<qrq> No przecież nie dolnei.
<HansOlo> tak w sumie to się zastanawiam
<HansOlo> co ja zrobiłem, że u mnie da się normalnie zezwalać
<HansOlo> bo wcześniej musiałem robić tak jak ty, ChaosEngine
<qrq> Ubuntu nie jestem multimedialnym systemem :P
<qrq> A co do Chrome...
<qrq> To wiecie że w Chrome nie da się ustawić permanentnie czarnego tła? :D
<qrq> Czarnego tła stron :)
<m477> czy zeby scp sie nie pytalo przy kazdym pliku o hasło to flaga -B?
<m477> anie
<qrq> Wczoraj po update kernel odmówił posłuszeństwa.
<qrq> -_-
<m477> -_-
<qrq> Takze  ubu out :P
<qrq> Wizard Tak, ubu out :D
<qrq> I pewnie ja też out :)
 * m477 cały świat zamiera oddechu
<qrq> Kto nie był do głosowania?
<m477> a na co?
<qrq> Jak kto woli.
<m477> ostatnio na co głosowałem to zmiane mapy w cs'ie
<qrq> UT lepszy :P
<m477> bylo te ze 4 lata temu h3h3h3
<qrq> Nie rozumiem.
<HansOlo> heh, no i po wyborach
<qrq> HansOlo Czemu?
<HansOlo> no dla mnie, bo juz zagłosowałem
<HansOlo> :D
<qrq> Jeszcze 4 godziny
 * sysek oddal glos niewazny
<sysek> :)
<HansOlo> o widze ładny dowcip
<HansOlo> kamerka którą mam na oku w pewnym sklepie kosztuje w wersji białem 38zł
<HansOlo> a w wersji czarnej 50
<qrq> HansOlo Co to za kamerka za 50 zł?
<Wilczek> HansOlo: Od kiedy to czarny jest więcej wart od białego?
<Wilczek> :P
<qrq> http://www.ceneo.pl/9776043
<qrq> Ma fajny design :D
<dweller> Wilczek: od zawsze
<dweller> jest czarne, służy do pracy ;f
<mrlukasz> witam serdecznie
<mrlukasz> mam takie pytanko dotyczace dzwieku w ubuntu
<mrlukasz> nie chcą działac mi słuchawki
<m477> również witam serdecznie
<mrlukasz> tz dzwięk jest i w suchawkach i głosnikach
<mrlukasz> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDA Intel at 0xfe9f4000 irq 45
<mrlukasz> moja karta
<termi> nie dzialaja a dzwiek jest?
<tar-gz> o/
<inzaghi89> hi
<tar-gz> ubu  11.10 jest nawet ok
<inzaghi89> coś wnosi konkretnego?
<tar-gz> wydajność
<tar-gz> lepiej chodzi od 11.04
<inzaghi89> uhm
<tar-gz> a na netbooka to nejlepsze distro
<tar-gz> najlepsze
<tar-gz> Ogólnie ubuntu to w tej chwili najlepsza dystrybucja.
<tar-gz> Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o netbooki
<inzaghi89> desktopowa na pewno
<mrlukasz> ja uzywam 11.10 beta
<mrlukasz> ale sypie sie jak ku..a
<mrlukasz> jeszcze ma pełno błędów
<inzaghi89> kurde, fail2ban mi nie działa :/ a powinien
<inzaghi89> chyba filtry nie tego pod httpd
<inzaghi89> jeśli ktoś ma jakiś pomysł: http://www.webhostingtalk.pl/topic/32977-problem-z-konfiguracja-funkcjonowaniem-fail2ban/page__pid__275349#entry275349
<zabique> mrlukasz   tzn mikrofon?
<Quintasan> inzaghi89: Spróbuj na #ubuntu-server może
<Quintasan> Tam prawdopodobnie ktoś Ci będzie w stanie pomóc
<tar-gz> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<tar-gz> Jak ustawic j.polski  w unity 11.1
<Filar> No dobra, to kiedy Polska splajtuje wg. was?
<tar-gz> Filar: jak kaczor sie przebije do koryta
<zabique> nikt nie widzi prawdziwego problemu czyli masoneria w polsce you wladzy
<sysek> Filar: nie wiem, ale boje sie o upadek RP
<zabique> a kto wie I mowi o tym to jest uwazany za wariata, hociaz prawda jest prawda
<sysek> Filar: jedyne co robic, to uciekac z tego chorego kraju
<zabique> chociaz  sorka
<bastetmilo> masoneria?? serio?? może jeszcze Żydzi i cykliści?
<nn52> Cześć wam
<zabique> masoneria to co I cosinnego niz  tradycyjni zydzi
<bastetmilo> cześć nn52
<Filar> o/
<nn52> safe_mode = Off , chyba dobrze nie ?
<nn52> siemka
<bastetmilo> zabique: czy ja powiedziałam, że to to samo??
<zabique> bastetmilo:  po co wspominac tych drugich
<bastetmilo> zabique: chyba nie zauważyłeś sarkastycznego charakteru mojego pytania...
<nn52> co sie stało się/
<nn52> ??
<zabique> bastetmilo: raczej.... a tak wogole to ktos slyszal cos o bohemian grove
<qrq> Chyba się walnę...
<nn52> w kimono?
<qrq> ...
<qrq> Nie mogę sformatować karty MicroSD
<qrq> Sformatowałem ją i teraz chce hasło
<qrq> qrwa
<qrq> :)
<TheNumb> Okoń
<inzaghi89> po co karcie microsd hasło?
<qrq> inzaghi89 Ja tego nie wymyśliłem
<qrq> Muszę dorwać telefon z symbianem
<qrq> Wtedy będę mógł wymusić format
<inzaghi89> qrq, no ja się domyślam, a próbowałeś wprowadzić puste hasło?
<inzaghi89> chodź do mnie, mam :P
<inzaghi89> właśnie się rozładowuje
<qrq>  inzaghi89 -_-
<qrq> Android tego nie potrafi
<inzaghi89> qrq, rozładowywać się? ^^
<qrq> Wymuszać format
<inzaghi89> dunno, nie jestem fanem androida i nim nie będę
<inzaghi89> prędzej tel z Windowsem kupie niż androidem
<qrq> W sumie i tak na czorta mi ta karta
<qrq> Bo miałem backupa :P
<qrq> I słucham teraz muzyki ze starego audiofilskiego discmana :D
<nn52> siema qrq
<qrq> Hej :)
<nn52> co tam?
<nn52> i pe-ło wygrało :P
<inzaghi89> nn52, z dwojga złego wolę że PO niz pis
<Ozil1> ja tak samo ale mam cichą nadzeje że palikot zalegalizuje trawkę
<inzaghi89> Ozil1, nawet jakby wygrał i tak tego nie zrobi
<inzaghi89> to co mówią politycy to jedno, to co jest robione, to drugie
<Ozil1> trzeba być optymistą
 * inzaghi89 głosował na palikota i liczył że wygra http://blog.keepmind.eu/nadchodzace-wybory-zaglosuje-i-wiem-na-kogo.html
<Ozil1> i chciałbym mieć możliwośc posadzenia sobie drzewka w domu dbać o niego pielęgnować podlewać i potem sobie zapalić
<dweller> Ozil1: nie chodzi o legalizację jako taką
<Ozil1> a niby o co chodzi
<dweller> bo do tego nikt się nie przychyli
<inzaghi89> Ozil1, jedna już taka była, co karmiła kury maryską ;d
<Ozil1> z każdym rokiem pali coraz to więcej osub a poco ma na tym mafia zarabiać jak może państwo
<dweller> odejście od jakiegokolwiek karania
<inzaghi89> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,10340683,Karmila_kury_marihuana.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3oneyfb> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Ozil1> powiem sam po sobie nie kupuje trawki tylko hoduje  co roku w lesie dla siebie i swoich znajomych aby na satepnego września staarczyło i powiem wam szczeże jestem szczęśliwym wykształconym człowiekiem z dobrą pracą i kochającą dziewczyną
<dweller> normalne
<dweller> rodzice kolegi też popalają :>
<inzaghi89> shit, ale stracha miałem że piwik mi walnąl i od wczoraj statystyk nie zbierał
<inzaghi89> a on sobie crona robił i archiwizował dane :D
<Ozil1> nie wiem pewnie nie
<Ozil1> moja matula nie popala ale z wujem czasme sobie przypalimy blancika
<m477> ja jaram skuny na okrągło
<Ozil1> tak i masz faze 20 minut a potem wielki zamuł do końca dnia
<m477> chyba Ty
<Ozil1> ja to sobie strzele z naturki bongosa i normalnie ide w miasto i nikt nie muwi ze mam jakieś dziwne oczy
<m477> jak palic to tylko jointy
<Ozil1> czesto u klientów jestem upalony i nikt nic nie zauwarza więc jest ok
<m477> klientów?
<Ozil1> prowadze firme naprawy komputerów i urządzeń biurowych
<Ozil1> ms-serwis
<m477> ;]
<m477> i co tylko do trawy sie ograniczasz?
<Ozil1> tak tylko
<Ozil1> nic więcej nie prubowałem i nie chce prubować reszta to guwno kture zabija
<m477> zarzucilbys od czasu do czasu jakiegos kwasa
<m477> aha
<Ozil1> dopalaczy też nie paliłem
<dweller> boże
<dweller> próbowałem, gówno, które
<m477> chwali Ci się
<Ozil1> trawka to krzak życia
<dweller> przestań palić
<Ozil1> jak patrze na niektuwych w klubie jak latają na dropsach i innych świństwach to pożal się boże
<Ozil1> sadze pale zalegalizowałem
<dweller> Ozil1: zamiast w trawę zainwestuj w słownik
<m477> :D
<m477> bez kitu
<dweller> bo to jest straszne
<m477> trawa też Ci nie służy
<Ozil1> dweller: późno jest i nie che mi się już błędów poprawiać
<m477> krzak życia*
<Ozil1> bo podkreśla mi
<dweller> to idź
<dweller> gramma nazi nie śpią i czychają
<dweller> czyhają*
<Ozil1> kończę instalacje fly100 i ide w kimonko
<dweller> wiedziałem że coś mi nie pasuje
<qrq> Dobranoc
<Ozil1> bb
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-01
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<jacekowski> witaj
<Marqin> hej
<mobileCookieM> Cześć
<Lasoty> dzień dobry :)
<mobileCookieM> Dzień dobry ;)
<DeXTeD> Dzień dobry :(
<mobileCookieM> Don't worry be happy
<bastetmilo> edukacja.cl mnie dobiła
<bastetmilo> Nie. To Politechnika mnie dobiła. I ich bajzel.
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: co się stało?
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: nie mam planu zajęć. Ba! Nawet planu zjazdów nie mam.
<Lasoty> a gdzie studiujesz?
<Lasoty> na PG to norma
<Lasoty> będzie 5.10
<Lasoty> wieczorem
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: jeszcze nie studiuję a już się zniechęciłam. Polibuda Wrocławska.
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: to widzę, że wszędzie tak samo
<Lasoty> ja na szczęście od czerwca mam to za sobą.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: jak ja się wkurzę, to w ogóle nie pójdę na nie :/
<BlessJah> widzę że już po zapisach
<Lasoty> bastetmilo: mówią, że studia przygotowują do życia, specjalny taki burdel robią, by później w przypadku wizyty w jakimkolwiek urzędzie nic nas już nie zdziwiło :P
<ftpd> Siema.
<bastetmilo> Lasoty: widzisz, tylko ja już mam za sobą wizyty w ZUSie i US. Miałam cichą nadzieje, że studia II stopnia zaoczne, są dla _dorosłych_ ludzi i tak też będą zorganizowane. Chyba się pomyliłam.
<bastetmilo> ale widzę, że to tak jak z moja wiarą w punktualność komunikacji miejskiej. Sprawdza się tylko w cywilizowanych krajach.
<ftpd> E tam. Moje 91 do pracy jedzie punktualnie.
<ftpd> No chyba, że nie przyjeżdża w ogóle :P
<bastetmilo> Mnie się podoba jak zmienia się rozkład jazdy - i tramwaje jezdza wg nowego, ale wszędzie jest stary.
<BlessJah> tylko 4 i 15 mają zmianę
<BlessJah> od 1 września
<BlessJah> to masz na myśli mówiąc 'stary'?
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<bastetmilo> Nie chodzi mi trasę.
<bastetmilo> O godziny.
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> ostatnie zmiany rozkladu godzin tramwajow byly 8 z tego co widze
<BlessJah> zebym xml grepem i sedem parsowal
<bastetmilo> omg. Jakie to ma znaczenie kiedy były?
<BlessJah> były dosyc dawno, zeby zdazyli zmienic rozklady, to raz
<BlessJah> dwa, byly dosyc dawno, zeby ktos uznal, ze jest stary i pewnie sie juz zmienil
<bastetmilo> Chyba jesteś nie wyspany, bo nie zrozumiałeś o czym pisałam.
<BlessJah> nvm
<BlessJah> o, uniwerek ma dzień rektorski
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> Cześć.
<swistak35_> ano ma, szkolenie bhp i wykład jakiś był
<swistak35_> z DNA chyba, czy coś.
<BlessJah> swistak35_: wrocław?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: siema
<Quintasan> BlessJah: czesc
<BlessJah> jak poszlo ukladanie planu?
<BlessJah> czy mieliscie narzucany
<Quintasan> BlessJah: w ogole, narzucany
<Quintasan> ale fajny nawet
<BlessJah> podeslij na query
<Quintasan> poniedzialki wolne caly tydzien
<Quintasan> nie mam teraz linka, na telefonie jestem
<BlessJah> mieliscie juz integracje?
<BlessJah> od soboty sie pogoda popsuła niestety
<Quintasan> byly 3 intergracje
<Quintasan> ale po pierwszej mi sie gold skonczyl
<swistak35_> BlessJah: tak, UWr
<BlessJah> to niemożliwe
<BlessJah> \o/
<swistak35_> informatyka oczywiście : )
<Quintasan> jestem teraz na budzecie jedzeniowym xD
<BlessJah> dieta
<BlessJah> Quintasan: musisz mieć twardą głowę, że w jeden wieczór wszystko przepiłeś :]
<BlessJah> albo w sumie słabą głowę, że wszystko w jeden wieczór przepiłeś
<BlessJah> swistak35_: pierwszy rok?
<swistak35_> BlessJah: tak
<Quintasan> ale w drugi dzien mowili ze zbyt srogo bylo bo okolo 20 osob zaspalo na immatrykulacje
<BlessJah> macie śmieszną stronę
<BlessJah> Quintasan: meh, co to za integracja, z której nic nie pamiętasz?
<swistak35_> BlessJah: hm? do mnie mówisz? jeśli tak, to nie rozumiem o co chodzi : >
<BlessJah> swistak35_: no szukam jakichs newsów, planu, czegokolwiek, a to mnie na angielska wersje wyrzuca
<swistak35_> ale gdzie? ja wchodze na ii.uni.wroc.pl i mam aktualności
<BlessJah> ach, ii, ja na wmi wszedłem
<swistak35_> a plan każdy ma inny, bo każdy sobie sam plan układa, tzn. wybiera na jakie chce chodzić przedmioty i do której grupy
<BlessJah> przedmioty wybieracie?
<BlessJah> my mamy tylko grupy do wyboru
<swistak35_> tak
<swistak35_> można praktycznie brać wszystko, jest zestaw przedmiotów, które musisz zaliczyć do licencjatu, ale ich to nie obchodzi kiedy
<BlessJah> jakie sa do wyboru?
<swistak35_> np. niektórzy co bardzo łebscy biorą sobie Matematykę Dyskretną na 1 semestrze, a II proponuje go brać na 3 semestrze, ale wola studenta co chce robić
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to kiedy meet.ubuntu robimy, co? ;)
<BlessJah> e, takie manipulacje to na dobra sprawe mozna i u nas, ale nikt tego nie robi
<swistak35_> BlessJah: no wszystko co jest w ofercie, nie ma tutaj takiego "drzewa umiejętności", jest w opisie, wiedza z jakiego przedmiotu jest konieczna
<swistak35_> ale nie jest to wymóg
<swistak35_> tzn. np. w zaawansowanym C++ masz w opisie przedmiotu napisane, że ANSI C jest wymagane, ale im to zwisa, czy chodziłeś na uczelni na ten kurs, czy nauczyłeś się C w domu i Ci się nie chce chodzić na coś co już umiesz
<bastetmilo> a tak było miło jak były wakacje :<
<BlessJah> no to nie, u nas trzeba podstawy przerobic a potem prog obiektowe
<swistak35_> BlessJah: no tak, tylko tutaj jest to wspierane, więc większość studentów sobie układa jak chce, u was pewnie jak kogoś już bardzo ciśnie, żeby plan zmienić, to zmieni
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: bo mnie nie bylo?
<swistak35_> kolegę mam na PWr na 1 roku też
<BlessJah> swistak35_: no tak, ale zmieni na zasadzie wezmie sobie w deficyt i zrealizuje pozniej, albo sie uprze i zrealizuje wczesniej (trzeba latac do dziekanatu)
<swistak35_> no, a tutaj nie trzeba, bo jest taki system zrobiony po prostu
<BlessJah> fajniej macie
<swistak35_> zresztą dość fajnie, bo Ci co nie kumają nic, biorą sobie wstęp do infy i wstęp do programowania, Ci co trochę więcej zamieniają sobie wstęp do programowania na kurs np. ANSI C, a wstęp do infy na Architektury Systemów Komputerowych itd.
<BlessJah> u nas juz same zapisy to droga przez meke
<swistak35_> miałem iść na PWr, ale właśnie te kilka rzeczy mnie przekonały do UWr
<swistak35_> BlessJah: znaczy, zależy na jakim wydziale chyba
<swistak35_> moja dziewczyna jest na 1 roku na Architekturze i nie narzekała na zapisy
<swistak35_> za to wszyscy mi mówią, że ta edukacja.CL cierpi na brak informacji, albo na ukrycie tychże : P
<swistak35_> za to Wy macie elektroniczne indeksy
<swistak35_> fajna sprawa w sumie
<BlessJah> ja nie mam
<BlessJah> chyba ze mi w dziekanacie nie oddadzą i powiedza ze teraz elektronicznie
<BlessJah> wypadaloby w sumie isc odebrac...
<swistak35_> znaczy z tego co wiem, to można sobie wyrobić za podaniem zwykły, a tak to ma się elektroniczny
<bastetmilo> podobno sygnity bankrutuje
<swistak35_> zwykły też fajny, się czuje że się jest studentem : P
<BlessJah> narybek teraz dostaje elektroniczne
<BlessJah> swistak35_: wpiae też ma elektroniczne
<BlessJah> tam jest fajnie, bo na zaliczeniu jedynie sie przedstawiasz
<BlessJah> na pwr, nawet jak beda elektroniczne, to i tak bedziemy latac z karta egzaminacyjna
<BlessJah> a skladanie podan przez edukacje polega na wejsciu w edukacje, wypelnieniu podania, wydrukowaniu i zaniesieniu do dziekanatu
<swistak35_> elektronika pełną gębą : P
<BlessJah> swistak35_: dostajesz kase z zamawianych?
<swistak35_> zresztą chyba u mnie też jest podobnie, w USOSwebie się rzeczy drukuje i zanosi, ale nie jestem pewien, bo jeszcze nie używałem : P
<swistak35_> BlessJah: no tak, znaczy - będę dostawać, chyba w listopadzie ma być pierwsza "wypłata"
<BlessJah> Quintasan: za godzinę na słodowej, swistak35_ stawia
<BlessJah> :D
<swistak35_> : >
<swistak35_> słowo "BĘDĘ" chyba implikuje, że żadnej kasy nie dostałem : P
<BlessJah> z implikacją jest ten problem, że niewiele ona daje, w przeciwieństwie do koniunkcji czy alternatywy
<DaZ> pewnie masz jakieś ukryte płynności
<BlessJah> swistak35_: mamy dzisiaj czwartek, więc stawiasz
<swistak35_> umówmy się tak
<swistak35_> BlessJah: Ty stawiasz w pierwsze 7 dni w tygodniu, a ja w pozostałe
<BlessJah> zabawa w kwantyfikatory?
<BlessJah> bedziesz mial logike dla informatyków?
<swistak35_> tak
<swistak35_> miałem już wstęp
<bastetmilo> o. Wiecie co to są kwantyfikatory?
<BlessJah> to kiedy zaczeliscie te zajecia?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: takie cos, z czego sie nalewa
<swistak35_> znaczy, z tych zamawianych też jest taki feature, że przez 2 ostatnie tygodnie września, dla tych co chcą, jest taki kurs
<swistak35_> taki wstęp do logiki, żeby się nie pogubić na studiach
<BlessJah> kiedy sa wyklady z logiki?
<swistak35_> jak to nazywają - "Matematyka dla ofiar szkół średnich"
<swistak35_> czw. 12-14
<BlessJah> meh, mam do 12:45 zajecia
<BlessJah> sa inne wyklady?
<swistak35_> nie, jest repetytorium
<swistak35_> nie znam jeszcze tego gościa od wykładów
<swistak35_> ale gość od repetytorium miał z nami ten kurs wstępny i jest bardzo spoko : )
<BlessJah> w poprzednim semestrze mi cos kolidowalo z logika dla prawnikow
<BlessJah> swistak35_: u nas wlasnie ofiarami byly osoby po technikum, bo ciagle z matmy musialy gonic i nadrabiac
<BlessJah> co to moze byc za kodowanie...? ÕÀÐÈÑÚÍ ÔÎÐÄ
<wormux29> Witam. Mam pytanie jak z danego katalogu wyświetlić tylko pliki z pominięciem katalogów.
<BlessJah> find . -type f
<BlessJah> jeśli chcesz nie tylko pliki ale i fifosy, linki et cetera, byle nie katalogi, to 'find . -not -type d'
<BlessJah> stój, czekaj
<BlessJah> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f
<BlessJah> bez maxdepth wyświetli ci rekursywnie we wszystkich podkatalogach
<wormux29> a faktycznie działa :)
<wormux29> a do tego polecenia find . -maxdepth 1 -type f  dostawić lokalizację np/ /home/urzytkownik/folder
<BlessJah> zamiast kropki
<wormux29> ok :) działa
<bastetmilo> oborze, urzytkownik
<BlessJah> i co robi, doi krowę?
<gjm> doji krowem
<Quintasan> BlessJah: hue, ja w domu w Lubinie bylem po rzeczy ktorych zapomnialem za pierwszym razem
<Quintasan> Boze, jutro podstawy progrmowania z legendą wydziału Ratajczakiem
<BlessJah> miałem z piaseckim
<BlessJah> jeśli nie spodoba ci się u ratajczaka, możesz śmiało iść do piaseckiego
<BlessJah> choć tłumaczy nieco lopatologicznie (w końcu *podstawy* programowania)
<bastetmilo> wakacje, niech znów bedą wakacje
<Quintasan> BlessJah: dzieki za tipa
<BlessJah> spoko
<Quintasan> na razie, to sie musze W KONCU rozpakowac
<BlessJah> parapetówka!
<Quintasan> bo przyjechalem i albo to jakies piwo cos gdzies albo trzeba cos na pwrze zalatwiac
<Quintasan> a walizki to perma na podlodze sa :D
<Quintasan> jeszcze semestralny musze kupic
<Quintasan> wlasnie, moze ktos mnie oswieci, czy w automacie biletowym w tramwaju np. moge sobie semestralny zakodowac na urbancardzie czy nie?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: tak.
<Quintasan> yhy, a jednorazowe i czasowe tylko papierowe mozna dostac?
<BlessJah> nie, nie możesz w tramwaju
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tak, może.
<BlessJah> w tramwaju tylko papierowe i zakupione przez internet
<Quintasan> aha,to po jaka cholere tam slot na urbancarda jest?
<bastetmilo> A semsetralnego nie może kupić przez internet?
<BlessJah> można
<bastetmilo> no to można zakodować go w tramwaju
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jedynie jeśli przez internet kupisz, no i możesz sprawdzić czy masz bilet
<BlessJah> nie znam nikogo kto by kupił przez neta
 * bastetmilo kupuje zawsze on-line swoje bilety...
<Quintasan> bo tego wlasnie nie moglem rozkminic, po co slot na urbancarda w automacie w ktorym nie mozna kodowac biletu
<Quintasan> czyli mozna waznosc biletu sprawdzic, cool
<BlessJah>       <godz h="16">
<BlessJah>        <min m="01">
<BlessJah>        </min>
<BlessJah> ...
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: możesz zakodowaćbilet semstralny kupiony przez internet. Nie tylko sprawdzić ważność biletu.
<bastetmilo> I bilet semestralny mozna normalnie kupić na urbancard.pl
<olivier__> witam
<olivier__> mam maly problem z instalacja karty wintv1200 na ubuntu,pomoze ktos?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: aktywowałeś urbancard już?
<olivier__> to jakpomoze ktos?
<qermit> ul
<BlessJah> li
<qermit> nie to okno
<Belzebub> ko
<BlessJah> Belzebub: ul i li to tagi html
<qermit> nie
<qermit> ul to unsigned long
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<BlessJah> \o/ opera mobile czyta xml/xslt
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Rzekomo tak
<BlessJah> opera? sprawdzilem przed chwila
<Quintasan> Znaczy wziąlem legitkę studentcką i polazłem do D20 z tym podaniem o aktywowanie
<BlessJah> no to jak myźnęli czytnikiem, to jest zakodowana
<Quintasan> Nu
<Quintasan> To teraz tylko bilet sobie nakoduje
 * BlessJah czegoś nie rozumie
<BlessJah> tydzień ma 7 dni, a dzień ma 24 godziny
<BlessJah> co daje 168 godzin w tygodniu (sprawdzałem na kalkulatorze)
<BlessJah> w takim razie jak to jest możliwe, że niektóre (a właściwie wszystkie) linie mają w rozkładach od kilkuset do kilkutysięcy elementów <godz>
<BlessJah> na głodnego tego nie pojmę, bbl
<dweller> BlessJah: bo masz kilkadziesiąt autobusów/tramwajów i sumują wszystko razem?
<qermit> BlessJah: jak to gdzie? w C
<bastetphone> re
<mayesto> witam wszystkich :)
<mayesto> wie ktoś może czy jest jakiś skrypcik, który ładuje wszystkie logi do mysql?
<BlessJah> dweller: no właśnie nie, wszystkie razem 100 linii robi ~442197 godzin
<BlessJah> chodzi o to, ze xml jest skontruowany w jakis dziwny, nawet bardzo dziwny sposob
<garr> xml to przerost formy nad treścią, imho
<BlessJah> garr: co jest lepsze od xml?
<garr> json?
<lisu> re, powitać ponownie.
<dweller> garr: w xmlu masz wszytko prosto wytłumaczone a w jsonie trzeba czasami tworzyć dziwne kombinacje żeby działało ;f
<garr> ?
<garr> bzdura
<garr> json działa dokładnie na takiej samej zasadzie, tylko że jest prostszy, mniejszy, łatwiejszy do sparsowania i bardziej przejrzysty
<lisu> paszoł won, niewierni uczyć się html strict 1.01
<bastetmilo> lol
<swistak35_> garr++
<jacekowski> json to bzdura
<jacekowski> xml tez
<jacekowski> normalne binarne formaty zawsze dzialaly
<lisu> jacekowski: a coś próbują nie binarnego, tylko tekstowego, wciskają xml na siłę... tu i tu są pewne minusy
<lisu> binarka też nie jest idealna do końca...
<lisu> ale co mnie tam, maluczkiemu takie sprawy przemyśliwać ;)
<lisu> idu w p.z....u
<lisu> nara
<BlessJah> html czy xhtml?
<BlessJah> rozlacza mnie non stop :|
<qermit> BlessJah: html5
<qermit> bicz
<bastetmilo> phyhyhy
<bastetmilo> xhtml czy html
<BlessJah> qermit: 1.01?
<akurczyk> cześć
<akurczyk> ftpd z myapple.pl?
<ftpd> akurczyk: Mhm.
<akurczyk> tpd parę  lat temu pomagałeś mi "tuningować" powermaca g4 :D
<akurczyk> ftpd*
<ftpd> akurczyk: Istnieje taka ewentualność. Mam tam 13k postów, nie pamiętam ;-)
<akurczyk> wiem wiem :D
<akurczyk> dlaczego f?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-02
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<qermit> o/
<lisu> siema
<Lasoty> Dzień dobry
<lisu> powitać
<shpaq> mornin'
<grek1> czesc mam w bash $filename = /1_0001.tif, rodzielam to arrfilename=$(echo $filename | tr "_" "\n")
<grek1> filegroupname=$arrfilename['0']
<grek1> i teraz che pokazac
<grek1> echo "name  = "$filegroupname i dostaje 1 0005[0].tif
<Voldenet> iiiii?
<Voldenet> z twojego kodu wnoszę, że robisz to źle
<Voldenet> co chcesz zrobić
<grek1> chodzi mi w sumie o wyciagniecie z nazwy pliku 1 części - rodzielone jest to przez _ plik 1_0005[0].tif
<grek1>  to potrzebne 1 z poczatku
<grek1> chcialem to explodowac i wziasc pierwszy klucz ale nie idzie :)
<grek1> mi to
<Voldenet> czyli chcesz zrobić z tego tablicę, tak?
<Voldenet> arrfilename=($(echo $filename | tr "_" "\n"))
<grek1> nazwa_numer.tif -> chce z tego wziasc nazwa
<Voldenet> teraz w arrfilename masz tablicę
<grek1> arrfilename=($(echo $filename | tr "_" "\n"))
<grek1> Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<grek1> w tej lini
<grek1> bo potem pobieram to po prostu filegroupname=$arrfilename[0]
<grek1> tak arrfilename=$(echo $filename | tr "_" "\n") nie ma syntax error
<grek1> i cos rodziela tzn dostaje
<Voldenet> u mnie działa
<grek1> 1 0005[0].tif
<grek1> ok ale jak do wziasc pierwszy klucz mam - chyba rodzililo skoro nie ma _ ,
<Voldenet> filename="/1_0001.tif";arrfilename=($(echo $filename | tr "_" "\n"));echo ${arrfilename[0]}
<grek1> linia 26 /  filegroupname=${arrfilename[0]}  Bad substitution
<grek1> masakra :) czylo to chyba nie tablica
<grek1> hm
<grek1> zapisuej to jako test.sh i nie dziala
<grek1> te 3 linijki
<grek1>  sh test.sh
<grek1> test.sh: 3: test.sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<grek1> wie ktos moze dlaczego ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255571/
<grek1> działa Ci to ?
<grek1> ok to moze innym sposobem - koncowka jest zawsze  _0004.tif  wiec moze zamienic w stringu to na puste zeby dostac poczatek - tj mam plik aa_0004.tif usuwam _0004.tif i zostaje mi aa, z tego co czytam do tego powinno zadzialac "${x//_0005.tif/*}"
<grek1> tj http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-script-replace-spaces-string/ komenda "${x// /*}" zamienia spacje na *
<grek1> pomoze ktos ?
<grek1> za nic nie moge rozczaic tej skladni
<grek1> korde nie wiem to jakis inny jezyk ? potrzebuje uruchomic to przez sh - daje dowolny przyklad ciagle Bad substitution
<grek1> uruchamiajac sh test.sh nie dziala uruchamiajac ./test.sh dziala
<grek1> o co chodzi
<lisu> grek1: nie udawaj greka, man bash, a konkretnie chodzi o nazwę skryptu test.sh ;p
<DaZ> |cut -d_ -f2 ? :f
<DaZ> czy tam 1.
<bastetmilo> ²
<lisu> bastetmilo: siemka, oho esc nie ten ;)
<DaZ> grek1: also, shebang se zrób i chmody zmień
<bastetmilo> lisu: nie esc, tylko alt gr :>
<grek1> ok juz przerobilem zeby uruchamialo sie to przez ./plik a nie sh nie wiem skad ta roznica
<DaZ> grek1: a wiesz skąd system ma wiedzieć co ma ten twój plik interpretować? ;f
<grek1> no jest na gorze pliku #!/bin/bash myslaem ze to od tego
<DaZ> no bo to od tego
<DaZ> i jeszcze chmod i tyle.
<grek1> czyli to przez rozne interpretery
<grek1> ok czyli zeby bash to interpretowal wystarczy chmod -> wykonywalny i na gorze pliku #!/bin/bash czy cos jeszce ?
<DaZ> wystarczy.
<pakos> da sie jakos inaczej niz pklik na aplecie flasha dostac do ustawien lokalnych?
<dweller> flash chyba ma swoja aplikację
<dweller> w kde się pokazuje ;3
<shpaq> [every][~] $ which flash-player-properties
<shpaq> /usr/bin/flash-player-properties
<zelas> witam
<zelas> jak zawsze tutaj z pytaniem jestem :D
<zelas> chciałem zrobić kurs C++  od 0 tylko potrzebuje jakiegoś kompilatora na ubuntu możecie coś polecić?
<pakos> shpaq: tak tylko tam opcji akceleracji nie ma, chyba tylko na aplecie sie pojawia, z tym ze nie mozna bylo nic kliknac, dopiero na fullscreenie zaskoczylo wiec juz fixed
<pakos> zelas: g++
<Lasoty1> zelas: gpp jeśli chodzi o kompilator
<Lasoty1> zelas: natomiast jeśli chodzi o IDE to najprostszym będzie geany
<zelas> chcialbym zeby był prosty bo chce sie czegos nauczyc
<zelas> a pod windowsem robilem ale wiadomo 30 dni trial i koniec zabawy
<Lasoty1> zelas: w geany masz przycisk "Buduj" oraz "Uruchom"
<zelas> ok pobiore i sprawdze
<zelas> zapisze sobie nazwy
<pakos> zacznij lepiej od teorii zebys widzial roznice miedzy kompilatorem a ide..
<zelas> zczytałem o tym
<zelas> wiec raczej potrzebuje ide
<lisu> quit
<zelas> ok dzięki za porade wieczorem bede robił papa.
<grek1> jak robie akcje do dolphina
<grek1> z wielowyborem i potrzebuje zapytac o parametr
<grek1> to potrzebuje czegos okienkowego zeby wyskoczylo z pytaniem - ta desktop action uruchamia skrypt bash sh
<grek1> wie ktos moze cos jest najpopularniejsze ?
<grek1> chodzi mi tylko o wyświetlenie pytania do wpisania / lub z selectem
<grek1> inaczej mówiac chodzi o odpowiednik prompt i confirm z js tyle zeby wykonac to w bash a pojawiło sie w kde / gnome
<grek1> (nie ma okienka terminala otwartego bo tak  by było prosto)
<grek1> ok mam kdialog :)
<matti_> jak przywrócić sobie x-y
<pakos> zresetuj gdma czy co tam masz
<matti_> po instalacji najnowszych sterownikow nie ładował się moduł ze sterownikami nvidii i wyszedłem z założenia, że jeśli usunę sterowniki to moduł sam się zrekonfiguruje
<matti_> ale niestety nie przynioslo to pożądanego rezultatu
<matti_> w trybie tekstowym nie mam niestety dostępu do sieci więc instalacja z aptitude odpada
<matti_> pomimu kilku prób nie udało mi się przywrócić xów ani połaczyć się z siecią
<shpaq> jak to nie masz połączenie z siecią w trybie tektowym?
<shpaq> po co X do sieci?
<matti_> po zainstalowanie sterowników za pomocą apta
<matti_> próbowałem pobrać sterowniki ze strony nvidii ale w trakcie instalacji wyskakuje błąd
<grek1> uzywa ktos kdialog? daje  kompresja= kdialog --title "Konwersa " --inputbox " ile procent" "92"
<grek1> w nastepnej lini echo $kompresja i puste jest :)
<grek1> tzn 0 albo 1 czy ok czy false aw artosc ?
<grek1> pisze w dokumentacji -  is returned on standard output , co znaczy do standardowego wyjscia skoro przypisanie = zwraca 1 0
<grek1> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs#Example_19._--inputbox_dialog_box
<ftpd> Niestety, blog pod adresem hipsterskie-oko.blogspot.com został usunięty. Ten adres jest niedostępny dla nowych blogów.
<ftpd> :(((((((((((((((
<shpaq> ale jak to?
<shpaq> ftpd: gramy w turnieju finałowym ;) w niedzielę w wwa :D
<ftpd> shpaq: O, gratz! To oznacza 1. albo 2. miejsce?
<shpaq> to oznacza miejsca 1-4
<shpaq> najpierw półfinał, a potem albo mecz o 3 miejsce albo finał
<ftpd> Najs.
<ftpd> grek1: Po co komu jakaś kupa z KDE, jak jest normalny Dialog?
<grek1> pytalem nikt nie napisal to taki znalazłem
<grek1> potgrzebuje dowolnego byle graficznego z bash wywołanego
<shpaq> to oczywiste, że jeśli jest kdialog to jest i dialog ;)
<grek1> to jest gt dialog ? qt ? nie wime gdzie szukac info
<ftpd> To oczywiste, że skoro jest normalny, konsolowy dialog, to durnie z KDE go kserobojną.
<grek1> a potrzebuje do skryptu dostac daną
<grek1> nie moge konsolowy bo to w tle idzie
<grek1> musi sie okienko wyskoczyc
<grek1> czyli jakiego dialog uzyć ? \
<grek1> obojetnie jak wyglada byle działał
<grek1> więc ?
<shpaq> read?
<grek1> no nie bardzo wysakuje a nie ma czego uniwestalnego graficznego - taki uniwersalny dialog - i wzaleznosci od srodowiska przechwytywane jest przez kdialog czy gktdialog czy jakis inny
<grek1> nie dziala ten read - zatrzymuje dzialanie ale nie widac tego bo to desktop akcja uruchamia ten sh wiec nie widac terminala
<grek1> to moze wie ktos po prostu co znaczy The string that is entered (or modified / accepted if default text is used) is returned on standard output. If the user chooses Cancel, no output is sent.
<grek1> jakie standardowe wyjscioe
<grek1> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs dla Example 20. --inputbox dialog box with default parameter
<grek1> nikto nie wie ?
<grek1> to zwraca jak echo w terminalu sie pokazuje to moze wie ktos jak to przechwycic nie wiem jak mozna napisac w odkumentacji ze cos jest stadnardowo czyli korwa gdzie
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> cześć
<grek1> jakies stdout wie ktos jak to odczytac ?
<gjm> LOL
<gjm> grek1:
<gjm> `g standardowe strumienie
<gjm> grek1: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardowe_strumienie
<grek1> tyle ze to wypuszcza 0 albo 1
<grek1> kompresja= $(kdialog --title "Konwersa " --inputbox  procent" "92")  echo "result is $kompresja"
<grek1> daje nic
<grek1> ok chodzilo o spacje i nie mogli dac przykladu - 20 stron przykladow rzeczy nie zwracajacych danych a to co zwraca napisane ze jest w wyjsiu super dokumentacja
<grek1> a przy okazji u Was tez przestało działac pokaz programy z wszystkich pulpitow- w compiz ? - przywołuje ekrany ale tylko z danego okna od aktualizacji do 12.04
<lisu> o/
<lisu> hej, kojarzy ktoś w jakim statium rozwoju jest wheezy?
<lisu> ups, nie ten kanał, ... ale co tam, moze ktos kojarzy?
<CookieM> testing http://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/
<Belzebub> lisu: zamrożenia
<lisu> CookieM: juz zerkałem na w/w link ;p chodziło mi raczej o używalność, ale nie sprecyzowałem.
<Belzebub> lisu: http://dug.net.pl/news/427/
<Belzebub> lisu: jak już drugą betę instalatora wydali ;P
<grek1> mam plik tekstowy i bashu potrzebuje dokleic do niego tekstu
<grek1> jak to najprosciej zrobic - musze to zrobic za [General] najlepiej nowa linia + kilka lini doklejonych + nowa linia i to co bylo
<grek1> w helpach pisze zeby przez cos takiego sed -ie 's/abc/XYZ/g' /tmp/file.txt
<grek1> tyle to ze to raczej składni nie wytrzyma są różne znaki w tym doklejanym stringu
<grek1> co takiego moze to byc ?
<grek1> http://wklej.to/449Wr
<bastetmilo> re
<grek1> a moze to wie ktos dlaczego ma blad - w bash http://wklej.to/NIA8Q
<m477> 2 dni nie chcialo mnie laczyc z freenode O_o
<dweller> jaka szkoda
<m477> tylko ja tak mialem?
<m477> w sumie zadna szkoda :)
<TheNumb> m477: splitnode
<m477> wię
<zelas> wrocilem ;D
<dweller> że mamy się cieszyć?
<zelas> raczej nie bo jestem męczy duszą
<dweller> i tak Ci nie pomogę, nie mam linuksa ;3
<zelas> aha wlasciwie probuje robic kurs C++ tylko mam problem wynikajacy z bibliotek:P
<BlessJah> próbujesz napisać kurs, czy uczysz sie z jakiegos kursu?
<zelas> ucze sie z kursu
<zelas> wlasciwie to z ksiazki
<zelas> tylko winda dominuje
<zelas> ale konsolowe operacje powinny dzialac;/
<zelas> pewno czegos jeszcze nie zainstalowalem
<BlessJah> co za problem masz?
<zelas> zacznijmy od tego ze juz na #include <iosteam> mam bład:P
<zelas> ze takiego czegos nie ma
<zelas> uzywam netbeans
<BlessJah> iostream
<BlessJah> brakuje r
<zelas> w kodzie mam
<zelas> r
<zelas> dobra jest
<dweller> to może zainstaluj pliki nagłówkowe
<BlessJah> dweller: iostream?
<dweller> wiesz, ubuntu di debian domyslnie nawet kompilatora nie instalują
<zelas> a getch() działa jakoś inaczej?
<BlessJah> nie ma getch()
<BlessJah> podobnie jak conio.h
<dweller> zelas: chcesz się uczyć C++ czy C z klasami? ;3
<zelas> uzywa sie czegos innego?
<zelas> mam wydrukowany c++ i juz przerobilem pierwszy dzial teraz powtazam
<zelas> conio.h nie ma wygooglowałem
<zelas> a jest jakis moze kurs dla zielonych pod linuxa?
<BlessJah> ten sam co dla windowsa, ale nie uzywaj getch
<BlessJah> skompilowaną binarkę mozesz odpalic w konsoli komenda ./binarka
<BlessJah> a jesli musisz, to std::cin.get() jest odpowiednikiem getch()
<gjm> Mujborze.
<BlessJah> co tak wzdychasz?
<gjm> Dla odprężenia.
<swistak35> zelas: masz jeszcze obj-c, jeśli kochasz pewną korporację ; )
<zelas> ale ja nie chce! wlasnie probuje wlaczyc z korporacjami
<gjm> Co chcesz włączyć?
<zelas> walczyć mialo byc
<dweller> szkoda że poszedł
<dweller> mógłby się wysadzić w siedzibie red hata czy coś
<dweller> 1st
<sbl> haj
<sbl> ile prądu może zeżreć taki komputer z zasilaczem MAX 600W http://www.proline.pl/?p=ZESTAW+PC+PURE
<sbl> używanie komputera ~ 8-9h dziennie, większość czasu drobne rzeczy typu programowanie, słuchanie muzyki, przeglądanie internetu, film, pozostała część doby, stan czuwania
<sbl> sporadycznie rendering, gry
<dweller> zależy od zasilacza
<Voldenet> zależy od procesora
<Voldenet> płyty głównej
<Voldenet> ramu
<dweller> meh
<Voldenet> generalnie, to takie pytanie "mam czerwony samochód"
<Voldenet> "ile żre paliwa"
<dweller> przy idlowaniu pewnie coś koło 120-150W
<Voldenet> są kompy, które żrą połowę tego
<dweller> przy obciążeniu pewnie cos koło 400-500W
<Voldenet> przy idlu
<dweller> i?
<dweller> on sie pyta o konkretny
<Voldenet> >"codzienne przeglądanie internetu" na celeronie 800
<Voldenet> a Ty, podał linka
<Voldenet> 100W
<Voldenet> te kompy do 600W nawet się nie zbliżają
<dweller> to co?
<dweller> odpowiednią sprawność osiągasz przy 70-90% obciążenia całego układu
<dweller> wg. mnie taki komputer to przestrzał, ale mi starcza mój gts 450 podłączony do xboksowego zasilacza więc co ja tam wiem
<dweller> w sumie jeżeli to intel i nvidia nowa to może i nawet poniżej 90W jeść
<sbl> Voldenet: jakbys sie pokusil na ruszenie myszka to bys wiedzial jaki procesor, podalem link do zestawu komputerowego.
<sbl> dweller: czyli podczas codziennej pracy, sluchania muzyki i ogladania filmow, nie zje mi wiecej niz 100W ?
<sbl> czyli miesieczny koszt uzytkowania takiego sprzetu bedzie oscylowal w graniach 40-50zl hmm
<sbl> bo sie bale, ze jak ma 600W to mi wzrosnie rachunek za prad o 200-250zl
<sbl> w takim razie, kiedy on uzywa pełnej mocy?
<sbl> przy renderowaniu filmu HD oraz ustawieniu maksymalnego priorytetu procesur jako czas procesora?
<dweller> jak grasz
<dweller> wtedy jak masz pełne obciążenie układu, czyli cpu, ram, gpu i dysk
<dweller> a 600W to tam na wyrost jest
<dweller> myślę że 450-500W by starczyło spokojnie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-03
<bastetmilo> dzie dobry
<ChaosEngine> bry
<ChaosEngine> czy można w ubu-12.10 na Virtualboxie przełączyć compiza i ogólnie OpenGL z llvmpipe na jakiś rozsądny renderer VBox-owy?
<ChaosEngine> wydajność jest porażająco wolna
<ChaosEngine> 12.04 nie ma tego problemu ofcoz
<Matan> bry
<wlosio> witam
<niervol> http://wklej.org/id/840916/
<niervol> tylko testowałem ;)
<niervol> siemka
<niervol> jestem nowy... jak zarejestrować nick?
<pakos> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freenode+register+nick
 * kichawa pervol
<niervol> thx
<akurczyk> cześć, polecilibyście coś do poczytania o irc i irssi?
<mobileCookieM2> akurczyk: linuxreviews.org/software/irc/irssi/
<akurczyk> dzięki
<akurczyk> więc tak /exec cat /etc/passwd wypisał bym na kanał zawartość passwd :D
<Voldenet> sbl: 600W sprzęt nigdy nie używa
<akurczyk> ??
<Voldenet> używa tak naprawdę znacznie mniej, ale zasilacz się zużywa i ma coraz mniejszą moc w czasie
<pakos> akurczyk: z tego co pamietam to nie, trzeba dodac -o zeby poszlo w eter ;P
<Voldenet> i prądu ciągnie tylko jak karta i procesor są użyte na full
<akurczyk> jednak nie
<pakos>  13:12:06 up 153 days, 16:52,  3 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.02, 0.00
<pakos> tak, z -o
<pakos>  /exec -o costam
<akurczyk> to to nei poszło?
<pakos> nie
<akurczyk> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<akurczyk> bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync
<akurczyk> shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown
<akurczyk> halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt
<pakos> teraz ta ale nie spamuj ;o
<akurczyk> mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> news:x:9:13:news:/etc/news:
<akurczyk> uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> games:x:12:100:games:/usr/games:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> gopher:x:13:30:gopher:/var/gopher:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> ftp:x:14:50:FTP User:/var/ftp:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> nobody:x:99:99:Nobody:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> vcsa:x:69:69:virtual console memory owner:/dev:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> pcap:x:77:77::/var/arpwatch:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> nscd:x:28:28:NSCD Daemon:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> mailnull:x:47:47::/var/spool/mqueue:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> smmsp:x:51:51::/var/spool/mqueue:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> named:x:25:25:Named:/var/named:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> dbus:x:81:81:System message bus:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> sshd:x:74:74:Privilege-separated SSH:/var/empty/sshd:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> rpc:x:32:32:Portmapper RPC user:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> apache:x:48:48:Apache:/var/www:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> mysql:x:27:27:MySQL Server:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/bash
<akurczyk> postfix:x:89:89::/var/spool/postfix:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> distcache:x:94:94:Distcache:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> sw-cp-server:x:500:500::/:/bin/true
<akurczyk> psaadm:x:501:501:psa user:/usr/local/psa/admin:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> popuser:x:110:31:POP3 service user:/var/qmail/popuser:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> mhandlers-user:x:30:31:mail handlers user:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> psaftp:x:502:503:anonftp psa user:/:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> webalizer:x:67:67:Webalizer:/var/www/usage:/sbin/nologin
<niervol> akurczyk: mógłbyś nie spamować z łaski swojej
<akurczyk> ntp:x:38:38::/etc/ntp:/sbin/nologin
<akurczyk> admin:x:503:507::/home/admin:/bin/bash
<akurczyk> vps:x:10000:505::/var/www/vhosts/vps-1002339-1998.cloudservice.pl:/bin/false
<akurczyk> olo-web:x:10001:505::/var/www/vhosts/olo-web.eu:/bin/false
<akurczyk> olo:x:10002:10002::/home/olo:/bin/bash
<akurczyk> a teraz?
<akurczyk> dzięki :)
<akurczyk> już wiem jak spamować i się nie męczyć :D
<pakos> nie rob tak wiecej
<akurczyk> to tak można zrobić bota?
<akurczyk> czy jakoś inaczej się robi?
<akurczyk> tak, już nie będę, sory
<akurczyk> chciałem sprawdzić jak działa to polecenie
<pakos> akurczyk: tak to mozna wkleic maks linijke
<akurczyk> ok
<akurczyk> a jak zrobić bota?
<wlosio> ale spam
<akurczyk> da się jakoś odpalić program
<akurczyk> z atrybutem
<akurczyk> po wyslaniu czegos przez kogos na kanal
<akurczyk> tak zeby out wyrzucil na kanal?
<pakos> wszystko sie da
<akurczyk> bat hał?
<pakos> bo ja wiem, irssi obsluguje pluginy, napisz cos w perslu sobie
<pakos> perlu*
<akurczyk> a w php sie da?
<akurczyk> sa jakies klasy do tego?
<pakos> google prawde ci powie
<pakos> bo nie wiem
<pakos> ale zby ktos pisal pluginy w php to nigdy nie slyszalem
<akurczyk> a slyszales o serwerze smtp w php?
<akurczyk> mam http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/82278-creating-an-irc-bot-in-php/
<akurczyk> thx
<qermit> akurczyk: php?
<akurczyk> tak
<akurczyk> da sie
<akurczyk> bardo latwo jest otworzyc socket
<qermit> w brainfucku też sięda
<akurczyk> i przyjac polaczenie
<akurczyk> 30 linijek i masz :D
<akurczyk> to bylo do pmek z db
<qermit> akurczyk: w erlangu piszesz też w 30 linijkach
<pakos> tylko sie zdecyduj czy chcesz napisac bota w jakimkolwiek jezyku czy wykorzystac do tego irssi
<pakos> bo mieszasz
<akurczyk> no wlasnie :D
<akurczyk> i spamuje na dodatek...
<akurczyk> chyba przeczytam rfc o irc i pobawie sie socketem
<akurczyk> a da sie jakos zrobic powiaodmienia dzwiekowe z irssi na serwie na lokalny komp, wiem ze da sie przkierowac mica po ssh
<qermit> da sie
<qermit> poczytaj o przekierowaniu portow
<akurczyk> co maja do tego porty?
<akurczyk> ja wiem jak przekierowac dzwiek z vpsa
<akurczyk> na lokalny komp
<akurczyk> po ssh
<akurczyk> ale nie wiem jak zmusić irssi do piszczenia
<qermit> pomacaj i przyciśnij
<qermit> jeżeli jest kobietą to zacznie
<akurczyk> nie
<qermit> `g irssi manual
<akurczyk> a - aleksander :D
<akurczyk> czyli /exec -o man irssi ?
<qermit> `g irsii manual
<akurczyk> i wszyscy poczytamy :D
<Przekliniak> qermit: Manual - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/documentation/manual>
<Voldenet> Ale fajny człek, wrzucił passwd na kanał
<qermit> akurczyk: idz poczytac w spokoju
<Voldenet> \o/
<akurczyk> ok
<qermit> Voldenet: gdzie?
<akurczyk> Voldnet a co tam takiego niby jest to nei shadow
<pakos> kilka minut temu
<akurczyk> tylko loginy
<Voldenet> no przecież powyżej
<qermit> dobra ide, bo wyczuwam leszcza
<akurczyk> ctrl page up
<pakos> :>
<Voldenet> :D
<pakos> tez zafkuje
<Voldenet> i ja, i ja
<akurczyk> Voldnet chcesz to catne shadowa :D
<Voldenet> zapisz wszystkie hasła w firefoksie
<akurczyk> nie mam w ff haseł
<akurczyk> mam chrome
<Voldenet> wrzuć tutaj :(
<akurczyk> ok to tak
<akurczyk> qwerty
<akurczyk> 123456789
<akurczyk> to do roota na vps
<akurczyk> olo-web.eu :D
<Voldenet> nie sądzisz, że troszkę za proste?
<akurczyk> nie
<akurczyk> trole tak mają :D
<Voldenet> ja preferuję hasła z cyferką i znakiem jakimś
<akurczyk> ok
<akurczyk> a1?
<Voldenet> na przykład
<Voldenet> du*a.8
<akurczyk> z krakowa ty?
<Voldenet> nawet nie w pobliżu
<akurczyk> bo wedlug neibezpiecznika to haslo krakowskich adminow :D
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> Profesjonalny informatyk!
<Voldenet> ja tam nawet hasło do kompa bez karty sieciowej mam trudne
<Voldenet> Miałem afczyc
<Voldenet> idę afczyć
<akurczyk> ta a pozniej nie mozesz sie zalogowac
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: afterek?
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nie mów do mnie, nie widzisz, że afkuję?!
<Voldenet> Ajć. Znowu.
<akurczyk> co to afk?
<pakos> co za trolownia
<Voldenet> skrótowa nazwa amfetaminy karboidalnej
<akurczyk> fajnie
<Voldenet> amfetamina robiona z węgla drzewnego
<akurczyk> dobra trollmode off
<bastetmilo> czarna amfa
<akurczyk> da się postawić vpn bez /dev/tun ani /dev/tap?
<akurczyk> siema jeszcze raz, wiecie może jak nazywa się technologia w której netia robi cyfrowe pętle lokalna dla neta, tv i tel? to jest ethernet czy co?
<akurczyk> jamzed, jur łeppejdź is hejting maj brołzer
<jamzed> akurczyk: która webpejdż? ;-)
<jamzed> aaa już wiem która.
<jamzed> akurczyk: try next one, http://varlog.pl/
<wlosio> Mój komputer ma jakieś zabezpieczenia przed Windowsem o.O
<ania12lat> po prostu jest za słaby
<wlosio> słaby jest zintegrowany układ graficzny, reszta średnia/dobra =d
<jacekowski> The following packages will be upgraded: libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6:i386 libc6-dev libpq-dev libpq5 multiarch-support
<jacekowski> ktos robil?
<CookieM> robił, chyba przedwczoraj to miałem
<Zelas> witam
<Zelas> sasasasasa w netbeans mialem blad iostream  a skopiowalem kod do notatnika i zrobilem g++ a potem ./    i dziala.
<Zelas> mam male pytanko moze wie ktos dlaczego w geany mam na szaro kompiluj?
<dweller> uzywaj gedita i terminala
<dweller> IDE nie jest Ci potrzebne do nauki języka, a nawet przeszkadza
<Zelas> zauwazyłem
<Zelas> ale jak juz 1 male cos zadziałało odzyskałem motywacje:P
<Zelas> no zrobilem geany
<Zelas> nalezalo zaktualizowac paczke
<Zelas> wiadomo cos kiedy bedzie ubuntu 12.10?
<maciej_> test
<maciej_> cholewe nick mi ukradlo
<CookieM> Zelas: osiemnastego
<zelas> mam nadzieje, że bede mogl normalnie wylaczac kompa w nowej wersji
<zelas> #include <string>   działa? czy jest to samo co conio.h?
<zelas> znaczy sie czy jest tak samo jak z conio.h i only for wind..
<akurczyk> ja mam pytanie bo znam tylko iostream
<akurczyk> do czego to jest?
<zelas> przypuszam ze do ciagu znaków
<akurczyk> to stringi w c++ trzeba załądować
<akurczyk> dziwny język dziwny
<zelas> robie kurs i pisze ze trzeba
<akurczyk> zelas jaki kurs?
<zelas> wlasciwie mam 2
<zelas> bible w postaci symfoni
<akurczyk> online?
<akurczyk> symofnie tez mam
<zelas> i od 0 do gier kodera
<zelas> czy cos takiego
<zelas> bo fajne cwiczenia sa
<zelas> tyle razy sie przysiadalem do tego i zawsze mi brakowalo zapalu po pewnym czasie
<zelas> mam nadzieje ze teraz bedzie lepiej
<akurczyk> musze rtr zresetować
<akurczyk_> zelas to z toba pisalem?
<akurczyk> odzyskałem shella :)
<zelas> chyba tak
<akurczyk> ja chcialem sie c++ tez uczyć ale nauczyciel od programownaia powiedzial ze 6 mi da jak naucze sie javy i go naucze
<akurczyk> ale to szitowy język
<zelas> mam thinking in java
<zelas> kiedys dostalem
<zelas> w prezencie
<akurczyk> w php proty kalkulator 3 linijki
<akurczyk> w javie 30
<akurczyk> z/w
<zelas> teraz wieczorami zamiast marnowac czas na granie trzeba cos pozytecznego robic ;p
<crusty> akurczyk: no zależy... w PHP nawet w jednej linijce można wszystko pisać
<crusty> pytanie tylko - po co?
<crusty> a poza tym nawet taki prosty kalkulator w PHP + HTML
<crusty> to troche więcej linijek będzie ;)
<crusty> oczywiście, o ile sie chce zrobić buttony
<akurczyk> crusty ja nie mowie o html i php tylko php w formie skryptu konsolowego
<akurczyk> otwierasz plik std in
<akurczyk> odczytujesz wartosci
<akurczyk> z terminala
<akurczyk> liczysz i odrazu wyświetlasz
<crusty> no jeśli chodzi o terminal, to żadnego większego problemu nie ma
<akurczyk> a w javie załaduj to załąduj tamto zdefiniuj zminne utworz klase metode obiekt
<crusty> jeszcze można dorzucić jakieś echo, przy braku warunków
<crusty> itp.
<akurczyk> no
<crusty> teoretycznie w PHP też można pisać na klasach
<crusty> ale ja np. rzadko tego używam
<akurczyk> można
<akurczyk> ale nie trzeba
<akurczyk> tutaj - http://wyszukiwarka.olo-web.eu/ poszły 3 klasy
<crusty> no takie rzeczy wbrew pozorom nie są trudne ;)
<akurczyk_> crusty, chodzi o moja szukajke?
<crusty> yep
<akurczyk_> samo szukanie nie, ale sprobuj ukrasz program tv z wp :D
<crusty> hm... a co może być w tym takiego trudnego? :D
<akurczyk_> ale ogolnei chodzi mi o to że żeby to napisać w javie musiał bym załadować ze 30 czegoś tam, a w php wystarczy włącyzć i masz wszystkie funkcje możesz pisać
<akurczyk_> crusty, sparsowanie htmla dla każdego programu tv, dodanie do bazy
<akurczyk_> glownie sprsowanie
<akurczyk_> a z klasa
<akurczyk_> mam w 50 linijkach całość :D
<crusty> jeśli chodzi o javę, to się nie wypowiadam
<akurczyk_> ja próbowałem :D i jakoś sie zraziłem
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> Cześć.
<BlessJah> oni próbowali porównywać php i jaę?
<BlessJah> s/jaę/javę/
<crusty> java w mojej opinii tak trochę ssie
<crusty> php ssie w powszechnej opinii
<crusty> więc w sumie porównywać można..
<BlessJah> a pies i jabłko mają ogonek, w sumie powinny mieć wspólną klasę bazową
<crusty> heh... ;)
<gjm> Tak.
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no i mają
<Voldenet> to ty nie wiesz, że pies pochodzi od jabłka?
<akurczyk_> exit
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac, C++ jest gorsze od javy
<jacekowski> bo ma wszystkie wady C, wszystkie wady obiektowosci, i jednoczesnie zadnych zalet tak na prawde
<ojdipuss__> witam wszystkich, crunchbang opiera mi sie przed zmiana locales na pl_PL. znalazlem na niemieckojezycznej stronie podpowiedz, ale rowniez nie dziala
<Lasoty> witam, jaki polecacie konsolowy klient torrent z możliwością zarządzania przez www
<Lasoty> ??
<BlessJah> crunchbang?
<Lasoty> sprawdzę
<Lasoty> hmm, nie zupełnie o to mi chodziło
<Lasoty> z tego co widzę to dystrybucja jest, a nie program
<Lasoty> ale może się mylę?
<BlessJah> zanim wszedłeś ktoś pytal o to
<BlessJah> az sie zdziwilem
<BlessJah> sciagnij kilka klientow, porownaj i sobie cos wybierzesz
<Ashiren> zdaje sie rtorrent i wtorrent jako klient
<Lasoty> tylko że mam sobie postawiony serwer, gdzie nie mam x-ów, nie chciałbym tam już coś sprawdzonego zainstalować
<pakos> Lasoty: transmission
<pakos> u siebie to mam i smiga ladnie
<pakos> dziala jako demon + www
<Lasoty> tak właśnie myślałem, że i tak się na transmission skończy
<pakos> nie no wiekszosc klientow chyba ma opcje bez gui i www ale transmission wydal mi sie najlepszy i najlatwiejszy w konfiguracji
<pakos> dlatego postawilem go u sibie na serwerze
<pakos> siebie*
<qermit> Lasoty: rtorrent + websocketssh
<Stirlitz> transmission jest ok
<Stirlitz> raz dwa i działa
<pakos> daje rade, i nawt zbytnio pamieciozerny nie jest
<pakos> do rtorrenta bym nawet nic z www nie ustawial bo i po co :P
<Stirlitz> http://cl.ly/JuYE
<Stirlitz> Fajne ratio i up.
<pakos> :)
<pakos> jaki total jest? :>
<Stirlitz> a nie wiem kiedyś mi sie niechcący skasowało :)
<Stirlitz> poza tym potem leci do vectranetu a oni maja grubsze rurki.
<Lasoty> zainstalowany, jeszcze konfiguracja deamona
<pakos> to tylko kilka linijek :)
<qermit> Stirlitz: lol
<qermit> Stirlitz: a masz może różową randrynkę?
<Stirlitz> Mam rózowe stringi, na razie celuję.
<Stirlitz> qermit, nazewnictwo cię śmieszy? cóż jak widac popyt jest, przynajmniej coś robią.
<qermit> Stylowe Stringi
<qermit> nazewnictwo jak nazewnictwo
<panowca> hi guys, could you help me, please?
<panowca> **** is anybody here?
<BlessJah> wyglądał na polaka
<BlessJah> zakamuflowana opcja?
<pakos> nick tak sugerowal
<pakos> ale cisza musiala nastac :>
<jacekowski> z vectry
<jacekowski> czyli polska
<Lasoty> hmm, niby skonfigurowałem go dobrze, niby działa (mówię o transmission-deamod), dodaje torrenta i nic nie pobiera
<Lasoty> możecie spojrzeć na plik konfiguracyjny i wytknąć mi błąd?
<pakos> pokaz
<Lasoty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258942/
<Lasoty> dobra, restart serwera pomógł
<garr> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-04
<supermegazord> siema
<ftpd> Cz.
<niervol1> hey
<niervol> test
<Stirlitz> http://osworld.pl/biebian-czyli-justin-bieber-na-linuksie/
<pakos> bieban, juz chyba z kims innym byly wczesniej
<pakos> tylko nie pamietam z kim
<mati75> Matan: Uniwersytet Warmińsko-Mazurski w Olsztynie?
<Matan> mati75: tak
<Matan> mati75: cóż, kradnę gdzie się da :)
<mati75> Matan: myślałem, że tam studiuijesz
<Matan> mati75: w sumie też
<mati75> to nie kradniesz
<Matan> mati75: inzynieria systemów informatycznych
<mati75> Matan: filologia polska czy inne kasowotescowe
<mati75> Matan: a
<Matan> mati75: bez przesady... za kogo mnie uważasz, za jakieś pocieradło z liceum?
<mati75> Matan: wiesz co kolesie po lo zdali bez problemu, a ja mam warunek
<mati75> gdzie tu sens i logika
<Matan> mati75: i tak po techu lepiej
<Voldenet> sensu i logiki jest tu sporo
<Voldenet> bo zdaje ten, kto się uczy
<Voldenet> albo lepiej liże cztery litery doktorowi
<mati75> raczej to drugie
<Voldenet> >sugerowanie, że nie zdałeś, a umiałeś
<Voldenet> Ehe, ehe.
<Voldenet> i can feel that mad in you
<mati75> nie zdałem, bo gość na urlop pojechał
<Voldenet> co
<mati75> olał nas
<Voldenet> w regulaminie studiów masz chyba ile poprawek ma być
<mati75> nie było żadnej
<Voldenet> jak nie było, to uderzaj do dziekana
<Voldenet> doktor olewolog będzie miał uczciwy proces i egzekucję
<mati75> dziekan ma mnie w dupie
<mati75> bo złożyłem podanie 2 dni po terminie
<Voldenet> ha
<Voldenet> haha
<Voldenet> hahahahaha
<Voldenet> "Polska uczelnia"
<mati75> żebyś wiedział
<mati75> http://pastebin.com/AQWhu8Ek
<mati75> ma ktoś ubuntu 12.04?
<Matan> mati75: ja
<mati75> Matan: trzeba mi wynik dpkg -l
<mati75> bo na vbox się unity wiesza
<Matan> mati75: hmmm.... jak się dropiło wynik do pliku
<mati75> >
<mati75> dpkg -l > plik
<Matan> w8
<Matan> mati75: http://pastebin.com/dxqS7uDE
<mati75> ii  overlay-scrollbar               0.2.16-0ubuntu1                 Scrollbar overlayed widget
<mati75> tego szukałem
<Matan> mati75: to openboxa chcesz sobie zabrać? :P
<mati75> Matan: tak
<Matan> :)
<Drathir> mati75: a włączyles na vbox akceleracje 3d?
<gjm> Cześć.
<Quintasan_> Siema
<Komik> Witam
<zelas> witam
<zelas> mialem problem z wylaczaniem ubuntu i teraz znalazlem maly patent ;p jezeli wylacze zasilacz i na samej bateri zostawie do sie poprawnie wylacza ;D
<zelas> nadal chcialbym ta poprawic bo nie zawsze pracuje na baterii ktos ma jakis pomysl?
<zelas> poleci ktos jakis dobry program do torrentow?
<DaZ> w ogóle ci sie nie wyłącza czy restartuje.
<zelas> resetuje sie jak mam podlaczone zasilanie sieciowe
<zelas> na baterii sie wylacza
<zelas> na sieciowym gasnie na sekunde i startuje od nowa
<mati75> Drathir: tak
<DaZ> w sumie nawet jakoś przedwczoraj czytałem co można z tym zrobić żeby naprawić
<DaZ> ale zapomniałem
<DaZ> trolololo
<zelas> kupowal ktos moze telefon maxcom dla seniora? bo chce na prezent, a nie wiem czy nie jest badziew.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: byłeś na tekach dzisiaj?
<Quintasan> na czym?
<BlessJah> duzo sie jeszcze musisz nauczyc...
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Mówisz jakbym był tu więcej niż tydzień LD
<Quintasan> :D
<BlessJah> akademiki PWr
<Quintasan> Nie, nie byłem.
<BlessJah> zrywa mi polaczenie znowu...
<BlessJah> Quintasan: koncert byl, luxtorpeda i maleo reggae rockers
<Quintasan> Wykłady miałem do 17 i polazłem spać
<BlessJah> ja mialem od 7, nie wiem do czego dazysz
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tez od 7 mialem
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Dąże do tego że zmęczony jestem, organizacja systemów komputerowych swoją nudnością wyssała całe moje pokłady energii
<swistak35> BlessJah: ja byłem, ale tylko na Maleo
<ftpd> Maleo ssie.
<ftpd> Luxtorpeda jest fajna.
<BlessJah> ftpd: w istocie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-05
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<garr> dobry
<m477> zimno
<buharin> jak wstawic do echo parametr w stylu echo $komunikat, $parametr
<buharin> i wyswietli costam parametr costam
<jacekowski> buharin: to print potrzebujesz
<jacekowski> buharin: a nie echo
<jacekowski> buharin: ew. robisz echo costam $parametr costam
<Matan> bry
<gjm> Cześć.
<Drathir> bry...
<inzaghi89> hej
<mttx> Cześć
<mttx> ktoś mi powie jak mogę zmienić motyw w ubuntu?
<mttx> Przeciąganie paczki na okno wygląd nie działa.
<gjm> Zainstaluj MyUnity.
<bastetmilo> Nic się nie dzieje. A ja musze walczyć z głupim modal boksem :/
<reffolucja> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Voldenet> Zrobił refolucję
<BlessJah> właśnie sobie uświadomiłem, że 12.10 to już
<Stirlitz> i działa
<Stirlitz> http://antyweb.pl/mikko-hypponenem-czy-policja-w-polsce-korzysta-z-trojanow-wywiad-z-wybitnym-specjalista-od-bezpieczenstwa-w-sieci/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Antyweb+%28AntyWeb%29
<Stirlitz> huh ale linka, gdzie przekliniak?
<BlessJah> padł widać
<Stirlitz> fajny art, mimo onetowego tytułu
<BlessJah> heh, gdzieś widziałem to nazwisko, pomyślałem że chodzi o skoczka
<Stirlitz> no skoczek miał podobnie, zresztą oni wszyscy maja podobnie ;)
<BlessJah> coś mi nawet o sportach motorowych świta
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: co do cms, niestety nikt z moich znajomych sie nie podejmie
<Stirlitz> Nikt z irca sie nie podjął, jak zwykle mocni w gębach ;)
<Stirlitz> Ale chciałem dać zarobić komuś "znajomemu" cóż mam już parę ofert, jest z czego wybierać.
<BlessJah> nie z irca, z roku
<BlessJah> chyba że mówisz o swoich znajomych
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ale "stad" jeszcze pare osób chciało i z gentoo.
<BlessJah> no tak
<Stirlitz> nvm
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: czemu tak brzydko mówisz? "Mocni w gebie", niezbyt miłe
<BlessJah> mógł powiedzieć gorzej
<BlessJah> np cienkie bolki
<BlessJah> albo słomiany zapał
<BlessJah> chyba zmigrowalem na systemd
<garr> ja siedzę od dawna
<garr> polecam, można wywalić consolekit całkowicie
<BlessJah> nie mam jak, kde wymaga
<BlessJah> prace w toku z tego co widzę na bbs
<garr> ja mam kde
<garr> tylko ja mam gentoo, consolekit wywaliłem z flag po prostu
<garr> nie wiem jak to działa na ubuntu
<garr> jak to skompilowali z flagą consolekit to dupa zbita
<BlessJah> arch akurat
<dweller> kto chce ze mną spalić redhata? ;3
<Stirlitz> roten kapsien?
<dweller> to niemiecki czy jaki? ;3
<jacek> czy ktoś z Was ma jakieś wiadomości na temat aircrack-ng??
<Biszkopcik> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-06
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<marcin82> o/ gjm bastemilo ;]
<marcin82> o/ to all ;]
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<spass> sudo htop
<gjm> 09:46 < spass> sudo htop
<gjm> lolwut
<Belzebub> su -c htop
<gjm> Po co w ogóle root?
<jacekowski> bo z usera nie ma dostepu do wszystkiego
<jacekowski> odpal se htopa na kernelu z grsec to zobaczysz
<jacekowski> jacekowski@jacekowski:~$ ps aux | wc -l
<jacekowski> 8
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:~# ps aux | wc -l
<jacekowski> 320
<gjm> >z grsec
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Woozie> witam
<Woozie> siedzę na głównym chanie ubuntu od kilku godzin i męczę się z tym samym problemem cały czas
<azarism> siemka
<azarism> mam proplemik z wojem google i nie wiem co zrobic.
<azarism> musze jakos zalogowac sie na popsutego ubuntu ktory jest jako 2gi na moim kompie a nie wiem co wpisac na google
<azarism> wiem ze sie dalo jakos dyski podmontowac i przez terminal na przyklad zainstalowac pakiety ale jak to nie pamietam
<azarism> w wojek mi malo chce pomoc
<Stirlitz> chroot ubuntu google
<azarism> i to chyba o to chodzilo.. Dzieki Stirlitz
<dweller> wujek
<dweller> ;3
<szymon_g> witam
<TheNumb> szymon_g: WITAM
<szymon_g> witaj TheNumb
<TheNumb> szymon_g: witam
<szymon_g> ale ruch na kanale dzisiaj jest :/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> instalował ktos v4l na ubuntu 12.04 ?
<grek1> sa manuale ze sie instaluje na 2 kompach sprawdzam i nie idzie
<grek1> tu opisalem http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=161973
<grek1> moze zna sie ktos na tym
<TheNumb> grek1: po co instalujesz to ze źródeł?
<grek1> a nie wiem tak byklo w poradniku
<grek1> chodzi mi tylko o instalacje kart dvbt
<grek1> a da sie z deb ?
<grek1> nie widzialem nigdzie instalki
<TheNumb> grek1: v4l powinno być w repozytorium
<grek1> ok zerkne prawde mowiac nie patrzylem znalazlem opis to ide zgodnie z nim
<qermit> o/
<grek1> nie ma v4l w repo
<grek1> sa jakies toolsy ale samego nie ma po instalacji toolsow karta nadal jest nieznana na 11.10 instlacja v4l z zrodel karta jest widoczna i dziala
<grek1> wiec chyba trzeba ta droga http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=161973
<TheNumb> p   libv4l-0                                            - Collection of video4linux support libraries
<grek1> mam to zaisntalowane
<grek1>  tyle ze do tej karty trzeba dodatkow moze przez to zrodla
<grek1> http://damiango.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/instalacja-tunera-dvb-t-it9135-w-ubuntu-12-04/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/96x6lsv> (at damiango.wordpress.com)
<grek1> wget http://www.ite.com.tw/uploads/firmware/v3.6.0.0/dvb-usb-it9135.zip
<grek1> to doinstalowuje  przez sudo cp dvb-usb-it9135-0* /lib/firmware/ zainstalowalem z repo zrbilem to sudo cp dvb-usb-it9135-0* /lib/firmware/
<grek1> i nie ma zmiany
<grek1> ok moze ktos na forum odpisze widac wiekszy provblem karta ze sklepu dla idiotow za 50 zl wiec duzo nie oczekuje ale jak zadziala to wysmienicie :)
<grek1> TheNumb:  ok to milego wieczora dzieki za zainteresowanie lece
<skowal> witam wszystkich
<skowal> jestem tutaj pierwszy raz i nigdy nie stosowałem komunikacji za pomocą IRC
<skowal> poszukuję pomocy z konfigruracją ubuntu serwer
<skowal> ?
<Stirlitz> co chcesz konfigurować? ubuntu o dziwo posiada dokumrntację.
<mati75> ubuntu wyklucza słowo serwer
<Stirlitz> jasne
<skowal> przepraszam ale mam problemy z przebrnięciem przez dokumentację
<skowal> postawiłem goły serwer i się zalogowałem, udało sie zainstalować serwer X
<Stirlitz> hmm serwer z xsami?
<mati75> hardcore
<mati75> widziałem vps z x'ami więc już mnie nic nie zdziwi
<skowal> może źlezacząłem, od czego zacząć
<skowal> ?
<mati75> od czytania dokumentacjo
<Stirlitz> od zadawania normalnych pytań, co chcesz serwować na tym serwerze?
<skowal> www + poczta
<skowal> tyle miałem na PLD z tym że konfigurowałem go w shelu
<skowal> a i jeszcze DNS miałem.
<Stirlitz> no to podobnie przecież, tyle ze zamiast poldka apt-get
<skowal> jest jakaś dokumentacja tylko do wersji serwer?
<Stirlitz> no bez jaj, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<skowal> czemu bez jaj?
<skowal> sprawdzę link, dziękuję :)
<Stirlitz> no bo zazwyczaj dokumentacji sie szuka na stronir producenta/projektu
<DaZ> ja w sumie zawsze szukam pod łóżkiem
<DaZ> :v
<skowal> może trochę źle zacząłem, zabieram się za czytanie, pozdrawiam i dziękuję.
<szkodnik_> przynajmniej przeprosic potrafi :)
<CookieM_> pewnie w krawacie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sLiAebWM7U
<Stirlitz> :)
<skowal> :)
<Stirlitz> Mnie by nie wpuścili, nigdy nie posiadałem krawata.
<szkodnik_> nigdy nie dostales paskudnego krawata po choinke?
<Stirlitz> Nie, ONI wiedzą.
<szkodnik_> yhm
<Stirlitz> Ale dostałem pare na jakiś tam "szkoleniach" swietne są do przytrzymywania drzwi w garażu.
<qermit> stawiał ktoś z was gitoriousa na ubuntu?
<Stirlitz> uła
 * Stirlitz słucha: Joe Satriani - Lords Of Kharma (Surfing With The Alien) 
<Stirlitz> o działa jeszcze
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: to co? Widzimy sie czwartek-piatek w Gdansku?
<szkodnik_> o bastetmilo racja
<szkodnik_> spoko
<szkodnik_> zgadamy sie jescze, co?
<bastetmilo> jasne
<szkodnik_> nie wiem, jak bede pracowac w tym tygodniu
<szkodnik_> saze, ze w piatek uda mi sie wyjsc o czasie
<szkodnik_> ale w czwartek moze byc z tym roznie
<bastetmilo> ja pewnie przyjade jakos w srode okolo 22.00
<szkodnik_> masz gdzie spac?:P
<szkodnik_> edu pojechal na wakacje, amm wolna chate
<bastetmilo> i mysle czy by przy powrocie nie zachaczyc o Warszawe
<szkodnik_> zaHaczyc! :D
<bastetmilo> przpaszam
<bastetmilo> jestem troche nie ten teges
<bastetmilo> :>
<szkodnik_> yhy
<qermit> nikt nie stawial gitoriousa?
<Stirlitz> na ubuntu? przecież się nie nadaje. mati75 cię pokieruje.
<qermit> :(
<qermit> wszystko jedno na czym
<qermit> mam problem z konfiguracją
<bastetmilo> qermit: co powiesz na piwo w sobote?
<qermit> o szit, na i3 poszlo
<qermit> bastetmilo: w warszawie?
<bastetmilo> łi
<Stirlitz> zabierzcie saperki
<qermit> to zależy kiedy, bo robimy urodziny aśki
<qermit> przyjeżdżają jej rodzice i takie tam bzdety
<bastetmilo> qermit: sobota. Nastepna. Wracam z Gdanska z WordCampu.
<qermit> no wiem że sobota
<qermit> o któej godzinie?
<bastetmilo> szczerze mówiac to nie wiem... nie wiem o ktorej z Gadnska wyjade, bo niestety nie zostaje na Blog Forum Gdańsk :( ale piwo to raczej w godzinach wieczornych
<qermit> mhm
<qermit> to jest duża szansa
<bastetmilo> na razie orientuje sie czy warto do Wawy przyjezdzac
<qermit> podejrzewam że pociągiem będziesz 10 godzin jechać :E
<bastetmilo> qermit: z Gdanska?? no co Ty
<qermit> bastetmilo: od 10 lat jest ciagle remontowana
<qermit> polski bus jezdzi co godzine
<qermit> jedzie 5 godzin i bilety sa oi 20 - 35 zł
<Stirlitz> 10h? w szczycie sezonu z GD do opola dojechałem w 6h
<bastetmilo> qermit: o, no tak polski bus... A potem z z Waki do Wrocka wroce :P
<bastetmilo> Wawki*
<qermit> tylko z gdanska londuje na młocinach
<qermit> a do wrocka trzeba z wilanowskiej
<bastetmilo> spoko
<Stirlitz> londuje?!
<bastetmilo> poradze sobie
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, gdzie spisz w gd?
<qermit> Stirlitz: przeprasam
<bastetmilo> szkodnik_: prawdopodonie w http://www.3city-hostel.pl/
<szkodnik_> spoko
<szkodnik_> jakbys miala problem z noclegiem, to daj znac
<bastetmilo> oki :)
<szkodnik_> edu wyjechal i mam miejsce u siebie
<szkodnik_> i mieszkm 5 minut spcerkiem od skmki ;)
<bastetmilo> no prosze :)
<szkodnik_> le nie w gdansku :D
<bastetmilo> hmm. Polskim busem do Wawy musialaby wyjechac o 19:30 w piatek... kurde, nie wiem czy ktos mnie przenocuje
<szkodnik_> bastetmilo, w sobote nic nie jedzie z rana?
<bastetmilo> nie no jedzie... w sumie... moge zostac
<bastetmilo> jedszcze jedna noc w hostelu
<bastetmilo> cos wymysle :P
<szymon_g> witka
<dweller> hai
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-07
<em> good evening my friends
<em> do any of you happen to speak English?
<em> The reason I am here is because I am ethnically polish and I am having my first vodka
<em> Polska Wodka
<Voldenet> so...?
<Voldenet> I don't speak english, but feel free to babble
<em> Voldenet: you seem to speak very well!
<em> probuje uczyc sie polskiego
<Voldenet> good for you
<Voldenet> do you know what 'bigos' is?
<Voldenet> i'd eat it right now
 * dj_oko notes to self: never read late night IRC logs.
<DaZ> co te inostrańce wyprawiajo
<Ashiren> hm?
<Quintasan> \o
<grek1> cze
<grek1> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bino-list/2012-01/msg00018.html
<grek1> wie moze ktosjak konfigurje siue OpenAL
<grek1> odtwrzaqcz filmow 3d uizywa takiego dziwactwa
<grek1> i za nic nie chce pusciec dzwieku na hdmi
<Krasus> hej czym w xubuntu/itp mozn zgrac audio do mp3 ?
<grek1> wejdz do centrum oprogramowania i wpisz mp3
<grek1> pokaze sie pare programow
<DaZ> ogg lepsz.
<Guest96198> cześć mam problem ze starą wersją ubuntu 9.4
<Guest96198> nie mogę zrobić aktualizacji
<Guest96198> wyskakue błąd An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<Quintasan_> to znaczy że jest nie wspierana taka aktualizacja
<Quintasan> Guest96198: ^^
<BlessJah> meh :| jest jakiś tool do generowania DTD na podstawie dokumentu XML?
<BlessJah> tudzież cokolwiek, co by mi pozwoliło przeanalizować dokument mający 1k linijek (spis treści dokumentów mających łącznie 3.1M linijek)
<szymon_g> witam
<qermit> o/
<Mikato> siema
<Mikato> znawace od windowsa potrzebuje
<Mikato> win7
<Mikato> tak na szybko
<Mikato> pomoze ktos?
<gjm> Nie.
<kretu> na #windows są sami znawcy
<kretu> Mikato: a tak btw. próbowałeś wyłaczyc i właczyć ponownie?
<gjm> Ma problem z bootowaniem więc to nie rozwiązanie.
<gjm> Niech zainstaluje Ubuntu <;
<Mikato> poczekajcie
<kretu> podejrzewam, że to nie rozwiąże jego problemu
<Mikato> staralem sie naprawic, ale wiec tak... to mi nie dziala Try typing the following commands in order: "bootrec /fixmbr", "bootrec /fixboot", "bootrec /rebuildbcd". If these complete successfully, go ahead and skip the next step. However, if any of these steps reports "Element cannot be found" you need to reconfigure the disk configuration.
<Mikato> z konsoli odzyskiwania
<gjm> Mikato: #windows
<Mikato> super
<gjm> Nie ma za co.
<Mikato> tam gadaja o pierdolach
<kretu> tutaj też
<kretu> Mikato: i coś ci nie poszło z tym odzyskiwaniem?
<Mikato> nie
<Mikato> wywalilo mi sie na ... fixboot
<Mikato> chyba powinienem zobaczyc z DISKPART
<Mikato> chyba to powinno pomoc http://www.heiser.net/posts/3256
<Mikato> zaraz zobacze
<kretu> a ten automagiczny naprawiacz z instalatora nie dał rady?
<wejq> Instalator ubuntu 12.04 nie widzi moich partycji, chociaż sam system w livecd ogarnia xD pokazał mi sie tylko dysk w wyborze partycji. Dziwna sprawa
<wejq> cholera, pisze o tym z windowsa wiec nawet jak ktokolwiek odpowie to na nic sie to nie zda bo nei mam jak tego skorelować na bieżąco
<wejq> ale czym to mogło być spowodowane ? Próbowałem przed i po odmontowaniu owych partycji (Bo najpierw z nich zgrywałem troche danych)
<dweller> może masz efi
<wejq> a czy wówczas miałbym problem z poprzednimi instalacjami ?
<qermit> wejq: jeszcze raz. jaką masz instalkę ubuntu?
<qermit> server czy desktop?
<wejq> x64 najnowszo, desktop
<wejq> to może poczekaj chwile, bootne sie na tej livecd
<qermit> wejq: ja bym zaciągnął server
<qermit> wejq: mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jakie partycje powinen widzieć?
<wejk> Ok
<qermit>  2335 < qermit> wejq: mam jeszcze jedno pytanko, jakie partycje powinen widzieć?
<wejk> dwie ntfski, zastrzeżona i ext4
<wejk> W sumie cztery
<qermit> a co widzi instalator?
<wejk> Poczekaj momencik. Wszedłem z komórki a nie z xchata xD
<wejk> Widzi dev/sda i sugeruje tworzenie partycji
<qermit> wejk: wszedłeś w tryb zaawansowany?
<wejk> Yup, istotnie. Tak to wygląda
<qermit> a co masz w /proc/partitions ?
<wejq> zaraz rzuce screenem jak to wyglada, i teraz moge dysponowac wszelkimi zrzutami konsoli jakie zasugerujesz qermit
<wejk> .
<wejq> http://imgur.com/a/75kHj
<wejq> http://pastebin.com/phZMg5vt
<qermit> wejq: a jak klikniesz zmien?
<wejq> nieaktywne
<qermit> aaa to
<qermit> to jest urządzenie na którym będziesz instalował
<qermit> to chyba od bootloadera
<qermit> poczekaj zaraz przejrze tutorail
<wejq> ok, klikam zainstaluj, lecz wywala mi że nie mam zdefiniowanego systemu plików xDD
<qermit> nie czekaj
<wejq> a miałem chrapkę na ubuntu bo ostatnio mi się wykrzaczył init w 2ch systemach więc na wakacje przy summer sale przerzuciłem się na okna.
<wejq> a tu taki sztynks xD
<wejq> qermit: ok czekam
<qermit> wejq: pokaż mi /proc/partitions
<qermit> no i fdisk -l
<wejq> pastebin.com/TYVN7Cs9
<dweller> to nowy komputer?
<wejq> http://pastebin.com/G23getnm
<wejq> nie.
<wejq> ma 2 zajete prawie do cna partycje na których śmiga windows
<wejq> i jedna porzucona opuszczona smutna na której było gentoo a przez moment był kontenerem na backup z ubuntu.
<qermit> ech, mogłeś sobie gpt zrobić nie miał byś teraz takich problemów
<qermit> wejq: masz coś na tych partycjach linuksowych?
<qermit> ważnego
<wejq> tylko na ntfskach mam dane, z linuksowych wychrzaniłem wszystko pod ubuntu które chce zainstalować.
<qermit> wejq: to zrób tak, odpal fdisk /dev/sda i wywal partycję rozszerzoną
<qermit> i zobacz czy będziesz mógł wtedy wybrać coś do instalacji
<wejq> sda4 wywalic ?
<qermit> tak
<wejq> próbowalem przed chwila zamontować którykolwiek dysk
<wejq> bez skutku
<wejq> to tak poza tym fstabem xD
<wejq> musze sie szarpnąć, kupić sobie zewnętrzny dysk i przerzucić wszystko. Zrobić całkowity format i zorganizować ten dysk na nowo
<qermit> wejq: jeszcze mogę tobie poradzić odpalenie serwerowej wersji instalki
<qermit> jest co prawda instalator konsolowy, ale daje dużo więcej możliwości
<wejq> no to jest ciekawe że gparted widzi 320gb nieprzydzielonego miejsca
<wejq> xXDDD
<wejq> czemu on nie czyta windowsowych tablic
<qermit> pewnie czyta, tylko słabo
<wejq> mam tak tylko na tej wersji
<wejq> ;/
<qermit> wejq: np ubuntu desktop nie umie LVM, a serwer nie ma problemu z tym
<qermit> potem sobie dociącnieszj ubuntu-desktop z tasksel
<wejq> ubuntu serwer instaluje sie konsolowo czy ma graficzny interfejs ?
<foreste> czy to prawda ze nowe ubuntu 12.10 ma miec reklamy ?
<wejq> wololo
<qermit> wejq: konsolowo
<qermit> i tak powinno się instalować linuksa
<wejq> wiem
<wejq> ale nie o tej porze xDD
<foreste> bo slyszalem ze ma ubu byc jak gg 10;x
<qermit> foreste: podejrzewam że LTS Server nigdy nie będzie miał reklam :E
<wejq> nie bo wiesz co qermit, po prostu troche zmeczony jestem, rano przy kawce mam trzeźwiejszy umysł i mniejsze prawdopodobienstwo ze wypierdole przypadkiem 150gb danych jak to mialo miejsce pare miesiecy temu xDD
<wejq> a przy takiej kaszance wole mieć pewność że wszsytko robie świadomie
<qermit> słownictwo
<wejku> Najmocniej przepraszam xD
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-30
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> No cześć.
<xaxes`> o/
<sysek> o Wizard
<shpaq> i /12
<gjm> i /13
<gjm> wygrałem
<shpaq> phi
<ZippoxaSZYq> Siemaneczko
<drathir> bry...
<grek> czesc
<grek> wiecie moze co tu jest nie tak z miejscem
<grek> http://wklej.to/QEwF7
<grek> nie dzialaja sesje php
<grek> niby jest miejsce ale rootfs 100 %
<Dreadlish> dziwne, żeby działały
<Dreadlish> jak każda sesja robi sobie plik w /var
<grek> czyli
<grek> co mam zrobic
<Dreadlish> porządek na dysku.
<grek> to domyslne ustawienia
<Dreadlish> no i co z tego?
<Dreadlish> nigdy sie nie zostawia rootfs na 100%
<drathir> grek: ncdu /
<grek> ok sorki musze wyjsc zapytam pozniej
<grek> dzieki za zainteresowanie
<TheNumb> lel
<TheNumb> zapchany rootfs :D
<freeUser00> Czy ktoś może wie w ubuntu 13.10 włączyli dpm?
<Dreadlish> co?
<freeUser00> Dpm rodeon
<freeUser00> Zarządzanie energią
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj fglrx to się dowiesz.
<maniu> nie wiem czy jest wlaczone, ale latwo to wlaczyc
<maniu> wystarczy kernel 3.11 i wpis w grub
<freeUser00> Na otwartych sterach to chodzi
<maniu> chodzi
<maniu> u mnie temp jest o 10'C nizsza
<maniu> z radeon dpm na otwartych sterach
<freeUser00> Tylko że po dodaniu wpisu nic się nie dzieje. Nadal lekko się grzeje grafika
<freeUser00> Mam rodeona hd 3200
<maniu> kernel 3.11?
<freeUser00> Tak
<maniu> to nie wiem
<maniu> u mnie dziala
<freeUser00> W win8 zimny a linux lekko ciepły wylot powietrza
<freeUser00> Od wersji 13.10 amd nie wyda już sterownika zamkniętego ani nie jest on wspierany
<freeUser00> Pozostał mi tylko sterownik otwarty i chce aby jak najlepiej chodził
<Dreadlish> to napisz do devów drivera xorgowego.
<grek> czesc, mam problem z zajętym miejscem w / http://wklej.to/QEwF7
<grek> podpowiedział by ktoś co mogę z tym zrobić
<gjm> posprzątać
<grek> 10 gb na system trochę chyba mało
<gjm> Mało?
<gjm> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<gjm> /dev/sda3        12G  3.6G  7.0G  34% /
<grek> mam teraz 100 % zajęte strony z sesjami się wywaliły bo nie ma miejsca
<gjm> Mówię: posprzątaj.
<grek> nie znam sie za bardzo co moge powywalać, na tym urzadzeniu stoi pare stronek nic sie nie dzieje wielkiego
<gjm> Użyj na przykład ncdu, będziesz wiedział co zajmuje dużo miejsca.
<grek> ok juz sprawdzam, da sie pominąć partycje /home jakos zeby tego nie sprawdzal bo to moze zajac troche a tam dane sa posprzatane
<ChaosEngine> grek: kdirstat
<grek> Konfigurowanie ncdu (1.6-1) ... No space left on device
<grek> on nie ma gui
<grek> tylko przez ssh
<gjm> --exclude
<gjm> grek: ty pomyśl co ty robisz
<grek> co
<gjm> instalujesz na partycji na której nie masz miejsca?
<grek> jak instaluje apt-get install ncdu
<grek> przeciez nie recznie
<marsjaninzmarsa> *facepalm*
<gjm> gdzie to ma się zmieścić?
<grek> zainstalowałem ale dla / liczy z /home wiec moze zajac to pare godzin
<gjm> 20:33 @         gjm │ --exclude
<grek> ok exclude
<gjm> czytaj manuale
<Dreadlish> grek: jak nie masz miejsca, to mam dla Ciebie pierwszą poradę
<Dreadlish> grek: apt-get clean
<Dreadlish> grek: druga porada - skonfiguruj logrotate i wywal stare logi przy okazji
<grek> ok super
<Dreadlish> a o resztę zatroszcz sięsam
<Dreadlish> i zrób sobie po prostu du -shx / jak na ncdu nie masz miejsca
<grek> no to logrotate bedzie ok - to logi tyle zajmuja
<grek> kila gb w kilku plikach
<grek> + main dla root
<grek> mail 900 mb
<Dreadlish> to Ty tam pornuchy trzymasz?
<Dreadlish> i logi bez kompresji? :D
<grek> bo ja to wiem, to taki czesciowo testowy serwer po prostu ubuntu serwer z apache i php + sql :)
<grek> nic wiecej nie trza
<grek> tylko te logrotate
<grek> i bedzie ok
<gjm> Dreadlish: taki drugi wmp
<Dreadlish> gjm: widze.
<Dreadlish> gjm: do shit bad way and think it's good
<gjm> wyjąłeś mi to z ust
<Dreadlish> gjm: ja Ci z ust nic nie wyciągałem :|
<gjm> inb4 sex jokes
<Dreadlish> tak
<drathir> ale i tak moim zdaniem lepiej jest nieswiadomie zjechac w kilka minut caly dysk kilkadziesiat G.
<drathir> breaking bad sie skonczyl, ciekawe co zajmie jego miejsce...
<xaxes`> a propos bb
<xaxes`> http://www.milanos.pl/vid-112293-Bryan-Cranston-czyta-list-od-fanki.html
<xaxes`> wybaczcie źródło, ale nie ja to wygrzebałem z internetów
<drathir> to ja widzialem fotki jak ludzie plakali... Zaraz po zakonczeniu...
<Grand> Witam serdecznie, jestem nowym użytkownikiem Ubuntu i mam kilka pytań. Czy mogę liczyć na pomoc ?
<Dreadlish> zapewne.
<Grand> :D
<Grand> Zacząłem od wersji 12.10
<Dreadlish> to zacznij od 13.04
<Dreadlish> ew. 13.10 jak wyjdzie.
<Grand> Skorzystałem z Pisklaka, poustawiałem wszystko "pod siebie", wygląd dostosowałem za pomocą Unity Tweak Tool, ale jest jedna rzecz, która mnie jeszcze męczy. Motywy. Skąd i w jaki sposób je wgrywać.
<Grand> Zaktualizowałem się już do 13.04
<Grand> No i poza motywami to chciałbym wiedzieć jak mogę sobie na pulpit wrzucić info o komputerze, procesor, RAM, temperatura etc.
<Grand> Ubuntu to dla mnie kompletnie nowe doświadczenie.
<maniu> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-indicator-multiload-in-ubuntu.html
<maniu> a motywy sciagniesz stad: http://gnome-look.org/
<maniu> tam zazwyczaj podane jest jak je zainstalowac
<Grand> Ok dzięki. Co jeszcze powinienem zrobić korzystając z Ubuntu ?
<maniu> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-hardware-sensors-indicators-in.html
<maniu> i indicator temperatury
<maniu> mozna tez zainstalowac lm-sensors
<Grand>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:indicator-multiload/stable-daily
<Grand> sudo apt-get update
<Grand> sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<Grand> Wrzuciłem to w terminal
<Grand> wszystko krok po kroku ogarnąłem.
<Grand> Jak to teraz włączyć ?
<maniu> wpisz w wyszukiwarce unity - monitor
<maniu> i uruchom wskaznik obciazenie systemu
<maniu> *a
<maniu> i wykres powinnien sie pojawic na panelu gornym
<Grand> Ok, jest. Dzięki.
<maniu> potem preferencje i ustawiasz pod siebie
<Grand> W kwestii motywów to wybierać z GTK 3.x ?
<maniu> ta
<Grand> Dzięki.
<bejker> dobry wieczor
<bejker> ktos wie jak w jajko wkompilowac inny modul?
<maniu> modprobe?
<bejker> a cos moze wiecej bo sie na tym kompletnie nie znam
<bejker> powiem tak
<bejker> zainstalowalem ze strony nvidii najnowszy ster do mojej grafy
<maniu> ladujesz dany modul poleceniem modprobe <modul>
<maniu> mozesz tez dodac modul do /etc/modules
<bejker> a nie wiesz gdzie ten modul moze teraz sie znajdowac? bo z tty napieram bo x nie chce wystartowac
<maniu> jaki modul?
<drathir> Grand: co do aktualizacji moim zdaniem musisz sie liczyc nie wiem jak teraz ale kiedys tak bylo, ze po ktorejs z kolei moze sie cos posypac albo wydajnosc juz nie bedzie ta sama wiec moim zdaniem zawsze lepiej na czysto stawiac wczesniej kopie ustawien robiac...
<bejker> od grafiki nvidii
<maniu> oj tego nie wiem, bo nigdy nie uzywalem nvidii pod linuxem
<bejker> bo jak daje startx to wywala ze w kernelu jest inna wersja sterownika zainstalowana
<maniu> to odinstaluj stery i zainstaluj ponownie
<drathir> jak zamkniete stery to chyba z kazdym jajkiem trzeba prze instalowywac stery choc moge sie mylic...
<bejker> bo wsparcie systemu i to co apt-get wykrywa to ten stary ster co mam
<bejker> w sumie ten 304.88 tez ze strony sciagnolem i odpalil
<bejker> a ten nie chce :/
<bejker> bo w sumie walcze aby tv out wlaczyc
<bejker> jakas komenda apt albo grep alby stary sterownik przywrocic?
<bejker> niech chociaz x wystartuje
<maniu> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<drathir> to zapewne w configu recznie trzeba bedzie dodac...
<maniu> wtedy powinnien wystartowac otwarty sterownik
<bejker> maniu:  bo sterownik cos chcial abym jakies dkm zainstalowal czy cos aby moduly przy nowym kernelu zmienial
<bejker> ale mimo instalacji tego nie chce to ruszyc
<drathir> tylko jak zwykle dobrze z glowa usuwac bo czor go tam wie jakie zaleznosci, co kiedys bo tutaj "kfiatki" czasami potrafia byc na debianowych...
<bejker> domyslam sie ze tylko zly modul jest zaladowany
<maniu> no wlasnie moze pociagnac zaleznosci
<drathir> a nie dkms? zapewne automatycznie stery prze instalowywuje tak jakby przy nowym jajku ?
<bejker> drathir:  no dkms dokladnie
<drathir> bejker: a to sprobuj jajko jeszcze raz zainstalowac...
<drathir> powinno to wymusic automatyczne wygenerowanie...
<bejker> a jak bys podpowiedzial jaka komenda bym sie cieszyl
<maniu> podaj wynik uname -r
<bejker> 3.2.0-54
<drathir> sudo apt-cache search kernel i tutaj szukaj ktory masz zainstalowany... Usuwa i instalujesz jeszcze raz, btw o ile sie nie zmienilo nic ubu jajek nie usuwa wiec powinna byc mozliwosc powrotu w razie w do starszego...
<Dreadlish> wat
<maniu> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-3.2.0-54 linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic linux-image-3.2.0-54-generic
<Dreadlish> dpkg -l | grep ii | grep -image-
<bejker> to ktora komenda lepsza bedzie?
<maniu> z glowy podaje wiec nie jestem pewnie czy to zadziala
<drathir> bejker: Dreadlish tutaj profesjonalnie i elegancko podal...
<Dreadlish> do tvouta?
<Dreadlish> ech
<bejker> Dreadlish:  bledna maxymalna liczba powtorzen mi wywala
<Dreadlish> do /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, czy tam /etc/modules.d/blacklist dopisać blacklist nouveau
<Dreadlish> bejker: -- przed -image-
<bejker> czyli ma byc --image-
<Dreadlish> nie
<bejker> ?
<Dreadlish> -- -image-
<bejker> yhym
<bejker> wpisalem -- -image-3.2.0-54-generic-pea
<bejker> i niby o linie oprzeskoczylo
<bejker> dam startx zobaczymy co bedzie
<bejker> to samo, kernel module 304.88 u have version 304.108
<Dreadlish> a nie możesz po prostu zaktualizować drivera xorgowego?
<bejker> aktualizowalem, ale apt-get ma 304.88 a na stronie jest juz 304.108
<bejker> to sciagnolem ta najnowsza wersje i z tty instalowalem
<bejker> i teraz takie jaja :D
<Dreadlish> toś sobie człowieku ładny bajzel zrobił.
<maniu> najlepiej to najpierw odinstalowac stare stery gdy sie instaluje nowsze
<maniu> ta instalacja jest niekompletna
<maniu> gryza sie stery
<bejker> maniu:  ale sterownik automatycznie robil uninstall
<Dreadlish> tro lo lo.
<maniu> widocznie cos spatolil
<bejker> bynajmniej tak wywalalo na ekranie ze uninstall old driver i 100%
<bejker> move all file to /old
<bejker> cos takiego wywalal instalator
<bejker> wydaje mi sie ze sie poprawnie zainstalowalo wszystko tylko modulu nie podmienilo
<bejker> tak jak team speak aktualizowalem
<bejker> niby errory wywalalo a zapomnieli dodac do aktualizatora komendy mkdir ../old
<bejker> i trzeba bylo z reki to zrobic
<bejker> domyslam sie zet tu jest to samo zapomnieli komendy zmieniajacej modul wrzucic
<maniu> moze
<drathir> btw a ktos tu ostatnio nie mial podobnego problemu, z instalacja, ze instalator mkdir old nie potrafil zrobic?
<drathir> lol no wlasnie trzeba do konca page downowac... :/
<bejker> dobra, chlopaki jak stera z apta zainstalowac komenda? bo nawet se wy googlac nie moge
<maniu> najpierw odinstaluj te, ktore masz
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-01
<anonimowy000> czy ktos mi może wytłumaczyć dlaczego xubuntu 12.04.3 LTS posiada kernel 3.2.0 a inne wesje lts 12.04.3 3.8.0?
<anonimowy000> i chuj nikogo nie ma ;/
<BlessJah> /http://plan-pwr.pl/dwb7w56v3thf
<gjm> O, przyda się.
<matti> hej
<matti> mam problem z kartą graficzną Ati
<matti> zainstalowałem sterowniki ze strony amd catalyst
<matti> http://pastebin.com/ShvEn6n5
<denysonique> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683170
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 683170 in unity (Ubuntu) "should be possible to display only windows from the current workspace in the launcher" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<denysonique> w tym przypadku nie mam pojecia po co istnieje kilka pulpitow
<TheNumb> mateusz: sprawdź to samo ale używając fglrxinfo
<TheNumb> fcuk
<TheNumb> Poszedł ten cały matti już :<
<shpaq> fcuk to producent odzieży
<denysonique> frencz konekszyn jułkej
<Guest39900> hej
<ryva321> hej
<gjm> Nie.
<ryva321> yeah
<ryva321> ban na ip już nie działa
<ryva321> mam już fetora 19
<ryva321> a ty
<ryva321> zbutuj-pl
<ryva321> nowa nazwa  tego kanału ;)
<gjm> Idź sobie.
<ryva321> mam skarge, bo mój ban się spóźnia, i to jest niedopuszcalne
<gjm> Nasz klient - nasz pan.
<ryva321> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ryva321> to jest na gwrancji?
<ryva321> to jest efekt uzywania windowsa
<ryva321> powrót legendy
<ryva321> i am
<gjm> zapomniałem jak to leciało
<Dreadlish> jakoś tak.
<ryva321> dalej jestem
<Dreadlish> gjm: +b *!*ryba*@*
<Dreadlish> waht
<Dreadlish> co ty za klejenta masz?
<ryva321> zgłaszam reklamacje
<gjm> paste fail
<ryva321> czy ją przyjmiecie
<gjm> dwa razy "+b" wpisałem
<Dreadlish> 15:47:38               -- | [#ubuntu-pl] +b!*@* zbanowany przez gjm (~gjm@unaffiliated/gjm) na wto, 01 paź 2013 15:46:42
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze wywal
<Dreadlish> MEEH
<Dreadlish> -b !*@*
<Dreadlish> albo
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> dobrze
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> czekaj, bo mam taki mały terminal że nic nie widzę
 * Dreadlish rzuca 50calowym telewizorem w gjm
<gjm> tylko se nasyfiłem
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> ;]
<qermit> no, jeszcze tylko jeden semestr i wracam do żywych
<buharin> zna ktos jawe?
<gjm> Jechałem kiedyś Jawą.
<Pabl0Escobar> buharin: a jakie masz pytanie
<confluency> Ja też, ale unikam jej od lat.
<buharin> zastanawiam sie jaka zrobic komunikacje
<buharin> serwer - serwer
<Pabl0Escobar> buharin: jak masz tak sprecyzowane pytania to życzę Ci sukcesu
<gjm> On jest fachowcem, nie czepiaj się :>
<buharin> Pabl0Escobar, zalozmy ze mamy urzadzenie zewnetrzne ktore po wifi
<buharin> ktore wyswietla CI strone w html
<buharin> a ja tak myslalem czy mozna jakos profesjonalniej
<buharin> :P
<Pabl0Escobar> dobra, ja jestem chyba idiotą ale w ząb nie rozumiem tego co napisałeś
<buharin> Pabl0Escobar, no bo to trzeba Wizarda on jest fachowcem
<buharin> Pabl0Escobar, to skomplikowana rzecz
<gjm> Pabl0Escobar: Albo na odwrót.
<Pabl0Escobar> widzę, tak skomplikowana że nie można jej po ludzku opisać, cóż wracam na swój poziom intelektu i dalej będę starał się złożyć te klocki duplo, po 3 miesiącach jestem blisko
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-02
<drathir> bry...
<shpaq> taki se
<mateusz> Cześć, mam pytanie, muszę się połączyć do servera za pomocą 'mc' tylko że serwer przyjmuje połączenia tylko z kluczem ssh
<mateusz> czy jest jakaś opcja połączyć się jakimkolwiek menedżerem plików używając klucza ssh?
<ftpd> http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201211/page06.html
<ftpd> Masz bana na Google?
<mati75> mateusz: rozwiń sobie menu i masz połącz po powłoce
<mateusz> mati75: ftpd: dzięki, nie mam bana ;>
<ftpd> A klucz Ci zadziała, jak się nazywa id_rsa.
<ftpd> A jak się nazywa inaczej, to zdefiniuj w ~/.ssh/config
<denysonique> mateusz: dolphin
<TheNumb> denysonique: jest coś, czego dolphin nie umie? :D
<sq3pmk> kawy nie robi :(
<TheNumb> sq3pmk: ano :<
<Dreadlish> u niektórych nie potrafi działać
<Dreadlish> ale to i tak wina qt :/
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam kern.log wielokosci 4gb
<grek> a log rotation włączone
<grek> co moge zrobix z tym fantem ? :)
<gjm> Zainstaluj Windowsa.
<grek> a bardziej praktyczna porada
<grek> to serwer na ovh
<gjm> Myślę że to dla Ciebie najlepsze wyjście.
<Ashiren> kup kota
<grek> takie logi
<grek> Oct  2 17:38:38 ns367177 kernel: BANDWIDTH_IN:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1c:c0:8b:1a:76:00:22:91:08:1c:00:08:00 SRC=77.255.2.96 DST=94.23.24.18 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=120 ID=951 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=10131 DPT=80 WINDOW=32768 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0  Oct  2 17:38:38 ns367177 kernel: BANDWIDTH_IN:IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:1c:c0:8b:1a:76:00:22:91:08:04:00:08:00 SRC=77.255.2.96 DST=94.23.24.18 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=120 ID=952 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=10132 DPT
<grek> a czemu akurat dla mnie ma to byc wyjście
<gjm> Bo nie umiesz w Linuksa.
<grek> duzo nie umiem ale cos tam już umiem, nie każdy musi byc administratorem chyba
<Dreadlish> większy verbose mode
<Dreadlish> ja pierdole.
<Dreadlish> whoops
<BlessJah> jestem i czuwam
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wołałeś?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: idź spać
<Dreadlish> bo ja zaraz Cię rozliczę ;D
<BlessJah> niedawno wstałem
<BlessJah> z czego chcesz mnie rozliczać?
<gjm> BlessJah - Super OP, siedzi i czycha zamiast coś wnieść…
<gjm> DUM DUM DUM
<Dreadlish> taki super op, co sie op ierdziela.
<BlessJah> gjm: ty siedzisz, nie czychasz i też nic nie wnosisz
<Dreadlish> i tylko mnie kickuje
<Dreadlish> a raczej kickuje tych co nie lubi
<Dreadlish> bo jest bidżej zią
<gjm> bo ja jestem spoko ziom
<BlessJah> mam po prostu hilighty
<Dreadlish> to je wywal
<Dreadlish> po co Ci one :V
<gjm> a czemu masz hilighty? bo nie masz życia
<Dreadlish> grek: jakoś ja takich problemów nie mam
<Dreadlish> 0       /var/log/kern.log
<grek> ciesze sie że nie masz ale pewnie masz inne - każdy ma swoje, ale ok to chyba od włączonych network starts
<Dreadlish> nie, tylko masz po prostu jakieś debug mode odpalone
<gjm> Ty co chwilę masz jakiś problem…
<grek> to powodowało zapisywanie loga do kern przez kilka dni plik 4 gb
<Dreadlish> albo masz log na iptablesie wszystkiego
<grek> a log rotate co tydzien było
<BlessJah> gjm: hilighty mam, żebym nie musiał spędzać czasu na przeglądaniu backlogów, bądź, co gorsza, czuwaniu 24/7
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: i co, żyje Ci się z tym lepiej?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: będziesz wywalał za to, że ktoś trzy godziny wcześniej rzuci kurtyzaną?
<Dreadlish> to jest śmieszne jak serek wiejski z lidla :V
<gjm> Mój stary mówi: "Nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu"
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie, bo i po co? zazwyczaj wystarczy upomnieć
<jacekn> grek: te logi wygladaja mi jak iptables. Masz tam skonfigurowane?
<Dreadlish> gównianne logowanie w iptablesie najlepszym zapychaczem dysku
<gjm> uważaj, "gówno" to brzydkie słowo
<Dreadlish> gunwo :V
<jacekn> grek: prawdopodognie uzywasz "-j LOG" gdzies
<Dreadlish> zaczne jak te tępe gimbusy z wszystkich cośtamczanów
<grek> log włączone były przez webmina - nie śmiać sie.. bandwitch monitoring wyłączyłem to i zobacze co się będzie działo
<gjm> ho ho ho holokaust
<Dreadlish> webmin
<Dreadlish> jezu
<grek> włączyłem to żeby zobaczyć gdzie transfer idzie bez większej analizy jak to działa ale obejdzie sie
<grek> a co w nim złego, nic ciekawszego free nie znalazłem - żeby dodać vhosta czy ustawić crona zdaje mi sie że nie jest takie złe - nie robi śmietnika jak cpanel
<grek> zreszta nie wiem nie znam sie - jak sa inne lepsze chetnie poznam
<Dreadlish> jak widać zrobiło Ci śmietnik.
<grek> no tu masz racje - nie trzeba było klikac w co sie nie wie ale na jakis czas chcialem sprawdzic - gdzie idzie transfer niczego ciekawego nie znalazłem ok dzieki za pomoc teraz pewnie bedzie pieknie smigalo-
<Dreadlish> nie wystarczyło po prostu w accceslog popatrzeć?
<Dreadlish> ew. vnstata zainstalować, czy coś?
<grek> pomysle teraz musze isc dzieki -  dla mnie czy vnstata czy ten webminowy nie wiem ktory lepszy sprawdzilem i juz wiem zeby nie uzywac webminowego - bezmyślnie moze tak
<drathir> btw darkstat czy jakos tak jest ciekawy...
<drathir> a webmin nie taki tragiczny, ale z configami trzeba duzo sie bawic, bo czasem potrafi byc w tyle za wersjami aplikacji i namieszac troche... Ale na poczatek bardzo przyjemny do nauki/testowania...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-03
<marsjaninzmarsa> głupie Ubuntu
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie mogę Steama normalnie pod Debianem zainstalować, bo oczywiście .deb wymaga niestandardowych pakietów, które trzeba ręcznie zaciągnąć z repo Ubuntu. :/
<marsjaninzmarsa> lol, wbiłem na #ubuntu-pl z tekstem "głupie Ubuntu" i mnie jeszcze nie wyjebali.
<marsjaninzmarsa> jakbym poszedł na Pragę i o tej porze krzyczał "głupia Legia", to już bym był pokarmem dla rybek w Wiśle. :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> o kurna, Steam jest w repo Jessie! <3
<marsjaninzmarsa> zainstalowałem Steama. Przepadłem. ;_;
<drathir> to pod debianem czy pod ubuntu w koncu?
<marsjaninzmarsa> pod Debianem
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale miałem przy poprzedniej próbie (pod Wheezy jeszcze) problemy z zależnościami z Ubuntu, teraz po przejściu na Jessie przeszło już bez problemu z repo.
<marsjaninzmarsa> drathir: ^
<Voldenet> marsjaninzmarsa: nikt Cię za pisanie prawdy nie wykopie
<Voldenet> ;-)
<marsjaninzmarsa> :D
<drathir> marsjaninzmarsa: tak z ciekawosci jakim cudem pod debianem zaleznosci z ubu ?
<gjm> <haker>
<jacekowski> mam powrotny bilet z bangkoku do heathrow przez abu dhabi, biznes klasa, kupiony w promocji wiec zmienic nie moge dat bez placenia strasznych oplat (taniej wyszlo mi kupic nowy bilet), jak ktos chce to oddam, 24 listopad, etihad airways
<ftpd> Chwalisz się?
<ftpd> Kto na #ubuntu-pl będzie chciał lecieć z Bangkoku do Heathrow ot tak, z dupy?
<gjm> Wszyscy.
<shpaq> hmm
<shpaq> 24 listopada? mógłbym pojechać i sobie wtedy wrócić
<shpaq> ale w sumei co mi z heathrow
<qermit> sufrow
<qermit> syfrow
<qermit> dwa razy zgubili mi bagaż
<qermit> w ciągu jednej podróży
<drathir> ftpd: to mile, ze ktos mysli i daje info nawet gdyby nikt nie skorzystal sam fakt sie liczy...
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> hrhr
<bastetmilo> Cześć!
<gjm> I czołem.
<Dreadlish> tak
<Quintasan> \o
<jacekowski> ftpd: ktos moze bedzie chcial poleciec, a taki bilet moze zaoszczedzic troche pieniedzy
<ftpd> Koniecznie. Zwłaszcza, że nie podałeś terminu.
<gjm> ftpd: Nie podał?
<jacekowski> ftpd: 24 listopad podalem
<ftpd> jacekowski, Jest tylko jeden listopad. Nie może być dwudziesty czwarty.
<bastetmilo> a gdzie lecicie?
<gjm> Na Marsa.
<maross> Panowie używam otwartych sterowników ati i nie wiem jak ustawić vsync
<maross> Gdzie można to włączyć?
<maross> W zamkniętych sterach wchodziłem w catalyst control center i ustawiałem
<maross> Kurcze tyle ludzi a nikt chociaż nie podpowie
<xaxes`> może to przez to że nikt z aktualnie czytających czat nie zna odpowiedzi? :V
<xaxes`> bo, na przykład, są posiadaczami nvidii
<maross> Też możliwe
<drathir> maross: sprobuj wedlug tego https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<drathir> czy zadziala nie mam pojecia...
<maross> Poczytam, ale mam ubuntu 13.10
<jacekowski> ftpd: umrzyj
<drathir> maross: w teorii stery powinny configow w podobnych miejscach szukac w praktyce moga miec rozne...
<maross> Tylko tam pisze, że domyślnie vblank sync jest włączone a mi tymczasem okienka podczas przesuwania lekko klatkują
<maross> Czyli wyłączone
<drathir> czy ja wiem przy vsync fps-y spadaja i sa ograniczane do predkosci odswiezania ekranu o ile sie nie myle...
<drathir> glxgears
<maross> Trochę to kłopotliwe jak się ogląda film na pełnym ekranie.
<maross> Czasami obraz jest pocięty
<drathir> jesli max 80 to zapewne wlaczone...
<drathir> a w filmach to juz moze byc wina kodeka uzytego najlepiej sprawdz na mplayer plik
<maross> Ok powiedzmy, że już niech jest vsync wyłączone. Druga sprawa to DPM., bo mi lekko o kilka stopni temp podchodzi wyżej niż w windowsie
<maross> W grafie
<maross> Czytałem jak włączyć ale temp ta sama
<maross> Mam kernel 3
<maross> 3.
<passat74> cześć
<maross> 3.1
<maross> 1
<maniu> 3.1? to tam nie ma dpm ;p
<maross> 3.11
<maross> Klawiatura mi szaleje
<maniu> wpis w grubie jest?
<maross> Jest
<maniu> to pisz tam gdzie trzeba
<maniu> u mnie roznica jest o ~10'C
<maniu> oczywscie nizsza
<maross> Mi właśnie o te 10
<maross> Stopni
<maross> Chodzi
<maross> Wtedy byłoby ok
<maross> Temperatura nadal ta sama po tej optymalizacji
<maross> Widocznie nie obsługuje mojej karty graficznej a mam rodeona hd3200
<maniu> zainstaluj moze najnowsza poprawke dla 3.11 czyli 3.11.3
<maross> Lub poczekam na stabilną wersję xubuntu 13.10
<maross> ?
<maniu> tez mozna
<maross> W sumie i tak się cieszę, że z distra na distro jest coraz lepiej. Nie było by tego problemu gdyby nie fakt, że ati już nie robi sterów do mojej karty. Sterownik nie współpracuje z kernelem
<maross> W 3.
<maross> W 3.8
<maross> Działał
<maniu> no, ja mam wspierana karte, a stery od wersji 13.3 nie dzialaja...
<maross> Czytałem, że ati chyba kod źródłowy cały lub jakieś jej części opublikowało. Liczy, że sami sobie je zrobimy tzn programiści od linuxa
<maross> Pewnie już nie będzie sterów
<maniu> no wlasnie dzieki temu kodowi zrodlowemu jest dpm w 3.11
<maniu> raczej beda, bo steamOS
<maniu> hehe
<maniu> zreszta ati ostatnio powiedzialo cos w stylu: userzy linuxa beda wniebowzieci ;p
<Dreadlish> co to tu sie odwyrabia?
<Dreadlish> maross: słabo czytałeś.
<Dreadlish> maross: specyfikacje kart opublikowali
<maniu> nvidia zrobila to samo juz
<Dreadlish> no i?
<maniu> no i bedzie lepiej na otwartych
<maniu> powinno
<Dreadlish> jeszcze żeby było komu to dobrze napisać.
<maross> Dawno temu i niedokładnie przeczytałem
<maross> Mój błąd
<Dreadlish> z tym, że to było wczoraj.
<Dreadlish> śmieszne pojęcie czasu masz.
<Dreadlish> ew. bardzo słabą pamięć
<Dreadlish> no ale nic.
<Dreadlish> a na dobre zarządzanie do radeonów hd3xxx jeszcze poczekasz długo.
<Dreadlish> taniej by było po prostu zmienić kartę.
<maross> Czytałem o tym z rok temu.
<maross> Nie zmienię karty bo to laptop
<maross> I nie masz racji. Moja karta należy do grupy catalyst legacy czyli już nie wspierana. Szybciej się uwiną. W końcu to tylko niedziałające dpm. Temp i tak jest niska. Otwarty sterownik działa dobrze. Wszystko chodzi idealnie
<maross> Różnica na oko to jakieś 5
<maross> Stopni
<maross> W porównaniu z win
<maross> 8.
<gjm> Mierzysz temperaturę okiem?
<maross> Tak
<Dreadlish> to daj to oko
<marsjaninzmarsa> drathir: ściągnąłem .deb z oficjalnej strony a tam wymaga zależności z Ubu
<marsjaninzmarsa> na szczęście w repo Jessie jest też wersja bez nich
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale starsza, niż na stronie.
<maross> No nic lecę dalej experymentować
<drathir> marsjaninzmarsa: jakie deb?
<marsjaninzmarsa> drathir: plik .deb ze strony Steama.
<drathir> Dreadlish: hd4570 jak dobrze pamietam na 10.04 elegancko dzialala lacznie z ati stream...
<drathir> a ati na win juz nie obsluguje w nowych sterach, ale pod linuxem kto wie moze jeszcze cos dodaja z brakujacych rzeczy...
<drathir> marsjaninzmarsa: tylko jak masz debiana to odradzam dodawac repo ubu, bo smietnik zrobisz, lepiej odpowiedniki z debiana recznie pobrac...
<marsjaninzmarsa> drathir: no wiem, ofc.
<marsjaninzmarsa> pobrałem normalnie samą paczkę .deb z repo przez przeglądarkę
<marsjaninzmarsa> a potem się zorientowałem, że steam jest też w repo jessie
<gjm> <haker>
<marsjaninzmarsa> i nie trzeba instalować z .deb
<DaZ> <cfaniak><dresik>
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-04
<jacekowski> 1st
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: co bys polecila na dzien dzisiejszy z wlasnego doswiadczenia do prostej edycji stylow wp np zmiany domyslnego obrazka w headerze strony zmiany kolorow itp. ?
<bastetmilo> drathir: prosta edycja w panelu administratora?
<drathir> bastetmilo: dziekuje, wolalem sie zapytac, bo niestety czasem proste rozwiazania moga byc nie do konca dobre...
<marsjaninzmarsa> potrzebuję przesłać plik z Windowsa na Linuksa przez LAN
<marsjaninzmarsa> możliwie przy zerowej konfiguracji, możliwie z linii komend
<marsjaninzmarsa> znam adresy IP w sieci lokalnej. nie chcę stawiać Samby ani niczego podobnego dla jednego pliku.
<Stirlitz_> winscp?
<marsjaninzmarsa> Stirlitz_: thx, tak właśnie myślałem, ale nie byłem pewien, czy to dobry traf. :)
<marsjaninzmarsa> Stirlitz_: używałeś już tego kiedyś? jesteś w stanie jakoś mnie naprowadzić?
<Stirlitz_> no ale w czym problem? toto sie przez ssh łaczy
<marsjaninzmarsa> "Błąd sieci: Połączenie odmówione"
<Stirlitz_> masz serwer ssh uruchomiony?
<wqq> marsjaninzmarsa: jak masz zainstalowanego pythona, to możesz użyć SimpleHTTPServer
<marsjaninzmarsa> Stirlitz_: AFAIK mam. :P
<marsjaninzmarsa> kurwa mać no
<marsjaninzmarsa> gdybym chciał przesłać plik z Linuksa na Windowsa - nie ma problemu, na tysiąc różnych sposobów
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale już w drugą stronę to kurwa nie da rady. :/
<marsjaninzmarsa> Windows widzi zasoby Samby z Linuksa, ale nie potrafi do nich zapisywać.
<marsjaninzmarsa> Linuks nie widzi zasobów Samby z Linuksa (i nie potrafi z nich odczytywać). :/
<marsjaninzmarsa> o
<marsjaninzmarsa> O.o
<marsjaninzmarsa> zadziałało...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-05
<Voldenet> dziwne, u mnie smb działa między linuchem i windowsem elegancko
<Voldenet> z AD
<sysek> ojej, ktos tu jest
<BlessJah> owszem
<Ashiren> oh
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> cześć
<czoken_> Witam, mam problem z dźwiękiem w ubuntu. Jest w słuchawkach nie ma w głośnikach laptopa. Odpowiedź terminalu na komende aplay -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6197195/
<czoken_> Jest w stanie ktoś mi pomóc z tym problemem?
<czoken> żyje tu ktoś?
<CookieM> tak, ale chyba nikt nie zna rozwiązania Twojego problemu albo spróbuj poszukać na forach internetowych ubuntu
<czoken> No właśnie idę zgodnie z poradnikiem, i to nic nie daje
<czoken> Ubuntu system który instalujesz i działa ;-;
<Ashiren> :c
<denysonique> ergh
<denysonique> jak ja nie lubię 'hajlatowanie kogoś kogo już nie ma'
<Galvatron> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Galvatron> Po odpaleniu przez najnowsze Wine PPA Final Fantasy 7 ze Steama mój oryginalny (nie żaden remiks) 12.04.3 - kernel 3.8, X.org z 13.04 -  zaczął gubić rozdzielczość i odświeżanie po każdym restarcie X-ów. W komputerze posiadam 7300GT + sterowniki Nvidii 304.88 z repozytorium. Nie pomogła reinstalacja X-ów i sterownika czy wywalenie .config/monitors.xml. Kończą mi się już pomysły.
<Galvatron> Środowisko to standardowe Unity
<Dreadlish> 12.04
<Galvatron> Nie używam "proposed", "backports" ani zadnych "dziwnych" PPA, typu xorg-edgers, X-SWAT etc.
<mati75> wróć
<mati75> przez wine czy przez steama?
<mati75> może xorg.conf coś świruje
<Galvatron> Ta gra jest tylko na Windows, więc przez Wine za pośrednictwem Steam dla tej platformy.
<Dreadlish> mati75: hint: to ubuntu - tam nie ma xorg.conf ;d
<mati75> aha, w ten sposób
<mati75> Dreadlish: ja wiem, mnie od 3 dni wkurwia ich tryb live cd
<Galvatron> Dreadlish: Własnościowe sterowniki uzywają xorg.conf
<mati75> za cholere nie chce się autologin zrobić
<Dreadlish> mati75: miałem zamiar pobiadolić i na staruchu wrzucić ubu
<Dreadlish> ale uznałem, że niektórzy by tego nie znieśli ;D
<mati75> ubuntu ssie jak ukraińska dziwka
<Dreadlish> tak, piszmy to na kanale ubuntu
<Dreadlish> zaraz bidżej przyjdzie i nas wywali
<Dreadlish> (tak, wiemy, że to czytasz)
<mati75> to niech wywala
<mati75> tylko się zbłaźni
<Dreadlish> tylko to jest okrutna prawda
<mati75> jebany kanał na którym nie mam opa to kanał ubuntu
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> Cahnserv
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> że Ty nie masz.
<mati75> w sensie przy swoim nicku nie mam @
<Dreadlish> why nie masz :<
<mati75> bo nie uznaje ubuntu
<mati75> a mam aż 3 pakiety w ich repo
<Dreadlish> no tak, ty paczkujesz debiana raczej
<mati75> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> a na #debian-pl jest chory psychicznie i tylko dlatego nie lubie tego kanału ;D
<mati75> w tym 1 domyślnie w xubuntu 13.10
<mati75> join, left, join, left
<Dreadlish> ta
<mati75> idle, idle, idle forever
<Dreadlish> no tak, zboczyliśmy z tematu
<mati75> chcesz grać, kup sobiw windows
<Dreadlish> ew. spirać
<gjm> będę grał w grę
<bastetmilo> jaka?
<bastetmilo> gta v?
<maniu> tumb rajder
<gjm> pasjans
<Dreadlish> minesweeper
<Stirlitz_> no co jest opy? juz sie nie banuje trolli, czy sa równi i równiejsi?
<xaxes`> 1st
<Dreadlish> 1st!
<Dreadlish> xaxes`: fok u
<xaxes`> fakku u too
<gjm> 1st
<gjm> Stirlitz_: A Ty nie masz opa?
<Biszkopcik> 1st bitches!
<Dreadlish> gjm: ma, ale chciał poopieprzać ;D
<dweller> Stirlitz_: gdyby mieli banować troli to na pierwszy ogień selfban by musiał iść
<gjm> nie trolluj
<gjm> :>
<Dreadlish> :D
<dweller> ja nie mam opa
<dweller> więc mogę
<dweller> bo jak mnie zbanujesz to moja racja, a jak nie to Stirlitza
<dweller> teoria gier for the win
<Dreadlish> tak
<Stirlitz_> gjm, jako że "demokratycznie" tu rządzicie, nie używam
<gjm> chcesz to mi zabierz
<gjm> wololo
<Stirlitz_> w morzu martwym to nie ma znaczenia
<ftpd> Elo.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-06
<gjm> Joł.
<Dreadlish> jou
<CookieM> \o
<drathir> bry...
<blondyn> witam jest jakiś coś do włączania i wyłączania wygaszacza ?
<bjfs> blondyn: np. poszukaj o "xset dpms" (o ile mowa o wygaszaczu w trybie graficznym, bo inaczej to stty)
<blondyn> bjfs, a da się to zrobić zeby działało tylko jak chodzi vlc ?albo tylko jak jest jakis film ?
<blondyn> bjfs, ok nie ważne znalazłem se XD
<blondyn> bjfs, dzięki
 * bjfs przewraca oczami
<blondyn> :*
<gjm> <:
<bjfs> może nowy weechat faktycznie będzie mniej ramożerny od poprzednika ;s
<blondyn> bjfs a w jakim jesteś środowisku graf.?
<bjfs> grafika = X'y, tekst = konsola
<gjm> wat
<Dreadlish> wat
<blondyn> a te Ygreki to jakieś wodotryski ? XD
<bjfs> X11, Xorg... odrób swoją pracę domową...
<gjm> e~k,~yhggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh
<gjm> oj, kot
<blondyn> oki idę oglądać film dzięki bjfs nie muszę co minuta podchodzić i naciskać spacje XD
<gjm> XD
<ryva321> hej
<rywa321> gjm: banujesz mnie a ja cały czas wchodzę
<gjm> <haker>
<rywa321> troll hacking nowy rodzaj kackingu
<rywa321> Plskie prawo tego nie obejmuje
<rywa321> *Polskie
<gjm> Idiotów nie sieją…
<Matan> Bry
<Matan> 'Seen Matan
<Matan> Hmmm... Coś nie działa...
<Matan> 'seen Matan
<Matan> `seen Matan
<Dreadlish> łot
<gjm> Nie ma bota…
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> '[]
<gjm> co ten kot
<Matan> Suabo
<marsjaninzmarsa> jaki kot?
<gjm> normalny
<gjm> cztery łapy, ogon, futro
<bastetmilo> kot gjma
<gjm> łazi i wciska
<Dreadlish> włącz mu kaloryfer
<Dreadlish> uzna go za bardziej cool
<szymon_g> greetings
<szymon_g> ktore paczki musze usunac by wywalic sugestie amazonu z dasha? ubuntu 13.10
<maniu> ustawienia -> prywatnosc i wylaczyc wyszukiwanie online
<szymon_g> ok, jaki to pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za to? nie chce miec tego calkowicie
<maniu> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<szymon_g> nie ma tej paczki w 13.10
<maniu> to ukryli skusyny jakos ;p
<ink3> alo:)
<ink3> szukam jakiegos fajnego distro live, zeby dostepne bylo duze repozytorium *.deb.
<xaxes`> ubuntu
<ink3> z mozliwoscia trzymania distra na pendrive i dogrywania kolejnych paczek
<xaxes`> ubuntu
<ink3> xaxes`, na pewno? wyprobowalem jakies live, ale po zainstalowaniu jakiejs paczki, nie zachowala sie po restarcie.
<xaxes`> no bo musisz zainstalować na pendrajwie
<ink3> da sie bez plyty cd?
<Ashiren> unetbootin nie da rady :?
<ink3> bo ja sciagnalem jakies live i skorzystelem z unetbootin
<ink3> Ashiren, tak zrobilem.
<Ashiren> :c
<ink3> Chyba trzeba sobie zrobic ten zapis ustawien, myslalem ze to domyslnie jest zrobione.
<Ashiren> wygrzebalem cos takiego https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ink3> Ashiren, dokladnie mam to samo;)
<ink3> zaraz sie pobawie
<ink3> mam tylko nadzieje ze jest to aktualne, bo widze tam numerki 8.xx a teraz ubuntu ma chyba juz 13.xx
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-29
<mati75> ari-tczew: możesz wrzucać pakiety do repozytorium?
<ari-tczew> mati75: mogę, universe/multiverse
<mati75> ari-tczew: tam, to moje z debiana się kopiują
<mati75> ari-tczew: więc w sumie mogę do debiana wrzucić
<mati75> ari-tczew: przydałoby się kadu pchnąć nowsze z debiana
<ari-tczew> mati75: no teraz się nie skopiują, bo jest Final Freeze
<mati75> ari-tczew: widziałem
<ari-tczew> mati75: potrzebujesz coś pilnie wrzucić jeszcze w 14.10?
<mati75> ari-tczew: wszystko wpadło już co miało wpaść
<ari-tczew> mati75: co do kadu to fakt, w Debianie jest nowsza wersja
<ari-tczew> można by zsynchronizować jako bug-fix release
<mati75> bo będzie bardzo narzekanie
<mati75> po wydaniu
<ari-tczew> swoją drogą, używa ktoś jeszcze protokołu gg?
<ari-tczew> ja mam od jakiegoś czasu prawie pustą listę
<mati75> czasem się ktoś trafi
<ari-tczew> mati75: ok, zajmę się kadu
<ari-tczew> dla pewności sprawdzę diff między wersjami ubuntu i debiana
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-30
<john_matthew> jaka jest komenda do zobaczenia urzadzen w pc, cos jak menadzer urzadzen w windows?
<john_matthew> mam
<john_matthew> http://nerald.eu/p/435/3417/gigabitowa-karta-sieciowa-pci-tp-link-tg-3269-gigabit-ethernet-1000-karty-pci-karty-sieciowe-komunikacja-i-lacznosc.html
<john_matthew> ta karta pociągnie internet powiedmzy do 50 Mb/s ?
<jacekn_> john_matthew: czy karta 1000 Mb/s pociagnie internet do 50 Mb/s? Tak, nawet 10 takich internetow pociagnie :)
<john_matthew> wlasnie mam problem
<john_matthew> bo mam w pcie
<john_matthew> jakas stare karta graficzna i kolega powiedzial mi ze wolno dzialajacy interenet to jest jej wina
<john_matthew> jak w ubuntu mozna sprawdzic karte sieciowa
<john_matthew> oj karte sieciowa** :)))
<jacekn_> john_matthew: jak masz inne urzadzenie w sieci to jakiegos iperfa sprobowac odpalic
<drathir> john_matthew: nie chce krakac ani nic insynuowac, ale pytanie czy "kolega" mial dostep do tego kompa moze mogloby byc na miejscu...
<drathir> john_matthew: tplink o ile nie ma wady fabrycznej jakiejs to problemow nie stwarza przewaznie...
<drathir> dodatkowo dobrze dowiedziec sie jaka predkosc neta od prowidera...
<john_matthew> to jest akadamiek
<john_matthew> akademik
<john_matthew> sciec w calym akademiku jest taka sama
<john_matthew> sprawdzalem gniazdko na laptopie
<john_matthew> i na speedtescie dochodzilo do 30 Mb/s
<john_matthew> u mnie ledwo 1 Mb/s
<drathir> john_matthew: to zapewne do ady ktos po torrencie nie leci ;p
<drathir> admina*
<john_matthew> porty p2p zablokowane
<john_matthew> wiesz jak sprawdzic w ubuntu jaka mam karte sieciowa?
<drathir> lspci zapewne poda...
<john_matthew> RTL8211CL Phy Gigabit LAN
<john_matthew> to jest moja zintergrowana sieciowka
<drathir> a co do poblokowanych portow to i na to zapewne obejscia moga znalezc... sprawdz "mtr 8.8.8.8" z ciekawosci...
<drathir> john_matthew: podawales kiedys mac-a administracji z ciekawosci?
<john_matthew> bezposrdenio nie, ale bylo cos takiego jak rejestracja komputerow
<john_matthew> i wtedy po macu pewnie rejestrowali
<john_matthew> aczkolwiek teraz mam nowy komputer "nie rejestrowany"
<drathir> john_matthew: to tez sprawdz predkosc po skloaja na nowe kompy w sieci, kto wie, nigdy nie korzystalem z takiej akademickiej sieci to nie wiem jakie tam zabezpieczenia maja...
<john_matthew> rozmwialem z adminem
<drathir> wait... lag ;/
<drathir> sprawdz predkosc po skopiowaniu mac-a moze maja zabezpieczenia na nowe kompy w sieci*
<john_matthew> juz to robilem
<john_matthew> nic sie nie zmienialo
<drathir> i?
<john_matthew> i pod windowsem sprawdzalem i pod linuxem
<drathir> hmmm...
<john_matthew> nie wiem kupie ta karte sieciowa
<john_matthew> tego dlinka
<john_matthew> moze pomoze
<drathir> to zobacz "mtr 8.8.8.8" z ciekawosci jakie pingi tam masz...
<drathir> john_matthew: prosty test podlacz ta karte pod drugiego kompa i przesyl sprawdz, ale watpie, ze to wina karty...
<john_matthew> raczej nie bede mial jak tego sprawdzic
<john_matthew> jeszcze
<john_matthew> spwadze moze adres mac z laptopa ktory podlaczalem przed chwila
<john_matthew> ale w sumie karte sieciowa moge kupic tak czy siak
<john_matthew> ta zintegrowana
<drathir> john_matthew: nikogo "pokoj obok" nie znajdziesz, zeby sprawdzic?
<john_matthew> 90% ma laptopy
<drathir> ewentualnie po sieci akademickiej, choc nie wiem czy izolacji kompow nie maja...
<drathir> john_matthew: al podlaczonej z innym kompem przetestowac...
<drathir> u Ciebie podlaczonej...
<john_matthew> sprawdze
<john_matthew> aczkolwiek tak czy siak
<john_matthew> karte kupie
<john_matthew> bo jade do sklepow
<drathir> nigdy za wiele...
<drathir> w sensie sieciowek...
<john_matthew> a z tym mtr to o co chodzi?
<drathir> polecam intel lub realteka chipsety...
<john_matthew> a moglbys jakas konkretna polecic?
<drathir> john_matthew: zeby sprawdzic pingi jakie masz...
<john_matthew> jakby mi torrenty dzialaly to czulbym sie juz jak w domu :))
<drathir> ja tam jako dodatkowa bralbym cos tp-linka, zeby nie przeplacac, albo bardziej multi rozwiazanie to jakas pod usb... ;p
<john_matthew> dlatego chyba wezme http://www.komputronik.pl/product/143956/Sprzet_komputerowy_/Sieci_i_komunikacja/TP_Link_TG_3468.html
<drathir> i zawsze o ile sie da, zeby wol wspierala ;p
<john_matthew> wol?
<john_matthew> wake on lan
<drathir> john_matthew: dokladnie...
<ukzz> Jest ktos aktywny ?
<drathir> !link_status
<gjm> ja jestem pasywny
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ukzz> Pytanko panowie mam co do 'virutal path' o ile tak to mozna nazwac
<drathir> ukzz: jesli je zadasz to przypuszczam, ze osobom bedzie latwiej na nie odpowiedziec...
<ukzz> kurcze niewiem jak to sformulowac, napisze zaraz o co dokladnie chodzi
<john_matthew> niestety nie pomoglo
<john_matthew> najsmiejszejesze jest to
<john_matthew> ze zaraz jak odpalilem komputer
<john_matthew> na speedtescie wyszlo mi tak jak powinno cyzli kolo 16 Mb/s
<john_matthew> ale chwile pozniej
<john_matthew> juz tylko do 1 Mb/s
<jacekn> john_matthew: moze po prostu pogadaj z adminami
<john_matthew> wlasnie on mi polecil zakup nowej karty sieciowej
<Ashiren> a zasilacz
<john_matthew> zasilacz?
<john_matthew> co ma zasilacz do prędkości internetu?
<gjm> kek
<Ashiren> oh nie rozumie :c
<john_matthew> jeszcze jedna z przypadlosci jest fakt
<john_matthew> ze niektore strony laduja się bardzoooo wolno
<john_matthew> inne szybko
<Ashiren> a co to za karta
<jacekn> john_matthew: sprawdz predkosc po sieci lokalnej najpierw and jak to jest 2 karta ktora ma ten problem to raczej nie jej wina
<jacekn> john_matthew: moze kabel, switch albo admini cos kombinuja
<john_matthew> kabel nie
<john_matthew> bo sprawdzalem tym samym kablem
<john_matthew> inny komputer
<john_matthew> i wszystko dzialalo
<john_matthew> bardzo dobrze
<drathir> john_matthew: iptraf pobierz...
<drathir> lol ciekawe co to za admini ;p
 * drathir pamieta, ze ktos tutaj lub kanal obok walczyl z akademikami hrhr
<drathir> john_matthew: pobierz mtr tez ;/
<drathir> jacekn: wez pod uwage, ze o ile dobrze rozumiem obie karty nowe, wiec moze na sieci blokowac...
<john_matthew> ale co moga blokowac na sieci oprocz adresu mac?
<drathir> john_matthew: ip przez dhcp?
<john_matthew> uruchomilem iptraf
<john_matthew> ale nie potrafie tego czytac
<john_matthew> jeszcze sprobuje zmienic adres mac na ten z laptopa, ktorego dzisiaj probowalem i ktory dzialal
<drathir> john_matthew: drugie general interface stats i karte lan zobacz
<drathir> czy jakiegos wielkiego ruchu z Twojej strony nie ma...
<john_matthew> eth0 i lo bez zadnej aktywnosci a eth1 activity na poziomie 4kbits/sec
<drathir> czyli luz...
<drathir> teraz sprawdz mtr 8.8.8.8 czy nie ma pingow z kosmosu, lub strat...
<john_matthew> jak to sprawdzic?
<drathir> sudo apt-get install mtr-tiny
<drathir> jak dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> mtr 8.8.8.8
<drathir> pokaze trase pingi oraz % straty
<john_matthew> nieprawidlowa operacja mtr-tiny
<john_matthew> ale mam
<john_matthew> juz
<drathir> sudo apt-cache search mtr
<drathir> ok
<john_matthew> wpisalem sudo mtr
<john_matthew> i mtr 8.8.8.8
<drathir> nie musi byc z sudo
<drathir> mtr 8.8.8.8 wystarczy...
<john_matthew> pojawilo mi sie cos
<john_matthew> ale zadnych danych nie ma
<john_matthew> host
<john_matthew> lost %
<john_matthew> itp
<john_matthew> jpc (0.0.0.0)
<drathir> lol czyli blokowane ;p
<drathir> a ping 8.8.8.8 daje cos?
<john_matthew> 100% packet loos
<john_matthew> loss
<john_matthew> 56 bytes of data
<drathir> hrhr jeszcze lepiej...
<drathir> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<drathir> ale dziala w ogole net teraz?
<john_matthew> dziala
<john_matthew> jak widac
<john_matthew> i slychac mnie :)
<john_matthew> speedtest pokazuje do 1 Mb/s
<john_matthew> czasem skoczy do 1.5
<drathir> a ping 8.8.8.8 -I eth2 ?
<john_matthew> to samo
<drathir> lub eth1
<john_matthew> eth1
<john_matthew> to samo
<drathir> lub eth0?
<john_matthew> eth0
<john_matthew> nie jest podlaczony
<john_matthew> eth0 jest zintegrowana
<john_matthew> eth1
<john_matthew> to ta nowa
<drathir> a zamien 8.8.8.8 na google.com np.
<john_matthew> 56 bytes of data
<drathir> i daj "dig google.com"
<john_matthew> i co podac
<drathir> Server na dole co jest podane jakie ip?
<john_matthew> 127.0.1
<john_matthew> cos tam dalej
<drathir> a w ip link masz jakies tunele z ciekawosci?
<john_matthew> tunele?
<drathir> tun/tap w nazwie pointtopoint type
<john_matthew> nie ma
<john_matthew> musze spadac na basen, odezwe sie pozniej, dzieki za pomoc
<drathir> a ip route co masz w default?
<drathir> ciekawe jesli pingi by blokowali...
<drathir> john_matthew: /me tu caly czas jakby co choc nie zawsze odrazu odpisuje i w sumie ciekaw jestem...
<jacekowski> ehhh, samolot opozioniony 2h a na przesiadke w dubaju mialem 1:30
<drathir> ;/
<drathir> jacekowski: co w takiej sytuacji? za free na nastepny przepisuja? bo raczej watpie, zeby czekali ;/
<john_matthew> jestem
<john_matthew> ciekawym jest jeszcze fakt, ze niektore strony
<john_matthew> jak chocby glupie forum
<john_matthew> http://forum.marvelcomics.pl/
<john_matthew> nie chca się ładować
<john_matthew> tzn po 3-4 min dopiero się wczytuja
<john_matthew> drathir
<jacekowski> drathir: zalezy
<jacekowski> drathir: jak duzo ludzi sie przesiada to lecisz nastepnym mozliwym lotem, czasami nawet inna linia lotnicza
<jacekowski> drathir: na odwrot
<jacekowski> drathir: jak duzo ludzi sie przesiada z tego samolotu opoznionego to czekaja
<jacekowski> drathir: opozniony samolot to mniejsze koszty niz 30-100 ludzi ktorych trzeba przenocowac, jedzenie kupic i wyplacic odszkodowania
<jacekowski> drathir: ale zalezy tez ile opoznienia
<drathir> 188.165.19.194
<jacekowski> ale nie podoba mi sie to ze w tym business longue tutaj nie maja takich fajnych foteli ze sie mozna wygodniena pol lezaco usiasc
<jacekowski> na heathrow maja takie
<jacekowski> ale co gorsza, loda sobie chcialem zjesc, tylko jeden lokal na calym lotnisku sprzedawal lody
<drathir> jacekowski: a to w sumie racja... w ta strone nie pomyslalem... czyli moze poczekaja, ale minus i tak, bo za duzo czasu i tak nie bedzie tylko "w biegu" wszystko...
<drathir> john_matthew: a sprobuj zmienic dns-y moze?
<jacekowski> mi to ostatecznie zwisa
<jacekowski> nawet lepiej jak bedzie opoznienie
<jacekowski> bo odszkodowanie musza wyplacic i to mi wyplacaja
<john_matthew> na jakie?
<jacekowski> 8.8.8.8
<drathir> jacekowski: nie no z tymi lodami to masakra ciekawe czemu tak...
<drathir> john_matthew: w /etc/resolv.conf dodaj nowa linijke w taki sam sposob jak ta z nameserver 127.0.0.1 i ta 127.0.0.1 na poczatku linii # daj...
<drathir> john_matthew: i jak jacekowski napisal 8.8.8.8 jako adres servera...
<john_matthew> wlasnie
<john_matthew> mam dostep do laptopa
<john_matthew> ktory ciagnie z tego samego gniazdka
<john_matthew> tym samym kablem
<john_matthew> na speedtescie 49.45 Mb/s
<drathir> jacekowski: a z ciekawosci pomijajac fakt ze to moze byc niebezpieczne w takim samolocie idzie zasnac czy za glosno?
<drathir> john_matthew: nie masz czasem proxy w przegladarce tak btw ?
<john_matthew> a nie wiem, w proxy sie nie bawilem
<john_matthew> a internet tak samo dziala i pod windowsem
<jacekowski> wylacz ipv6
<drathir> choc nie wiem czy da sie speedtesta z-cache-owac...
<john_matthew> czyli w tym reslov.conf dodac nowa linijke "#127.0.0.1"?
<john_matthew> jak wszedlem na strone
<john_matthew> http://test-ipv6.com/
<john_matthew> to mam No IPv6 address detected
<drathir> john_matthew: wszystkie oprocz nameserver 8.8.8.8 powinny byc z # na poczatku lini...
<drathir> http://onion.com/1poM3Wu
<john_matthew> w tym reslov.conf mam tylko nameserver 127.0.1.1
<john_matthew> i nic wiecej
<jacekowski> john_matthew: wylacz ipv6 i tak
<john_matthew> jak to wylaczyc
<jacekowski> kernel bez ipv6 najprosciej
<jacekowski> alternatywnie modyfikacja do /etc/gai.conf
<Ashiren> so gay
<jacekowski> zeby preferowalo ipv4
<jacekowski> ale przynajmniej mam cale farscape na laptopie
<jacekowski> z claudia black
<john_matthew> zmienilem mac na ten z laptopa i nic nie dalo
<drathir> john_matthew: ip stale czy zmienne przypisuje?
<john_matthew>  a tego nie sprawdzalem
<john_matthew> a i jeszcze jeden szczegol
<john_matthew> wszystkie laptopy z mojego pokoju maja ta sama przypadlosc
<john_matthew> oprocz tego z innego pokoju
<john_matthew> tzn. mieszkam z 2 gosciami u ktorych na laptopach rowniez net dochodzi do 1 Mb/s
<john_matthew> maksymalnie
<john_matthew> przynioslem laptopa z innego pokoju
<john_matthew> i u mnie podlaczylem
<john_matthew> i wszystko dziala elegacnko
<jacekowski> wifi czy kabel?
<john_matthew> kabel
<john_matthew> wiec logicznie sie wydaje, ze to chodzi o jakies rozpoznawanie komputerow w sieci, ale ciekawe po czym
<john_matthew> chyba na dzisiaj koniec walki
<john_matthew> dzieki drathir za pomoc
<john_matthew> jutro jeszcze raz pogadam z gosciem ktory ma jakis wklad w ta siec
<john_matthew> i moze czegos nowego sie dowiem
<jacekowski> no to osuszanie baru w samolocie czas zaczac
<Guest92336> http://9gag.com/gag/aGVeBEn?ref=tp ;d
<drathir> jacekowski: a duze przebitki cenowe tam maja?
<jacekowski> za darmo
<jacekowski> w biznes klasie
<jacekowski> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Emirates_Airbus_A380-861_onboard_bar_Iwelumo.jpg
<drathir> jacekowski: lol bez jaj... a jaki limit?
<jacekowski> drathir: ile dasz rady
<jacekowski> drathir: taki jeden ode mnie z pracy ladowal w toalecie
<jacekowski> drathir: i zaloga uznala ze lepiej go tam zostawic
<drathir> jacekowski: lol to niezle, te bilety to chyba majatek kosztuja...
<jacekowski> £5k za powrotny do NZ
<jacekowski> LGw->DXB->BKK->SYD->CHC
<jacekowski> i spowrotem
<jacekowski> a mile zbieram na moje prywatne konto
<jacekowski> wiec moje wlasne loty place za klase ekonomiczna i potem za mile orbie upgrade do biznes
<drathir> jacekowski: i to w kazdym z tych lotow ta sama klasa i bar dostepny czy tylko w wybranych polaczeniach?
<drathir> jacekowski: no to elegancko, ze wystarczastarcza na taka zamiane... a nie jak polskie punkty na paliwo np po x latach stac na zapach do auta czy skrobaczke do szyb;p
<AlexQ> Brywieczór
<AlexQ> Chciałem zainstalować Ubu, ale instalator, jak i GParted widzą moje partycje inaczej, niż są one w rzeczywistości ułożone
<AlexQ> Najpierw wynikało to chyba z tego, że robiłem w Windowsie (jego własnym menadżerem partycji) jakieś roszady kiedyś i druga partycja (D:) była rozłożona na dwa człony
<AlexQ> a pomiędzy nimi było zostawione trochę wolnego miejsca
<AlexQ> w ogóle to nie było partycji logicznej, a Windows pozwolił mi tam w ten środek wcisnąć dwie nowe partycje niesformatowane (RAW)
<AlexQ> na których chciałem zainstalować Ubu
<AlexQ> oczywiście tego wszystkiego nie było widać w instalatorze
<AlexQ> więc wywaliłem całkiem to D
<AlexQ> i utworzyłem po ludzku nową partycję NTFS, niestety podstawową, zamiast zrobić partycję rozszerzona (to 4 partycja na dysku, na początku jest ukryta z Win7 install i jakieś dziwne system reserved 100 MB nie wiem po co (?))
<AlexQ> za nią trochę miejsca na Ubuntu
<AlexQ> wszystko już normalnie, po kolei
<AlexQ> przekopiowałem z powrotem pliki oczywiście etc.
<AlexQ> ale Ubuntu i tak widzi dysk inczej
<AlexQ> inaczej*
<jacekowski> drathir: bar jest tylko na a380, w innych trzeba obsluge pytac i ci przynosza
<jacekowski> drathir: taki jeden ode mnie z pracy regularnie lata pierwsza klasa, bo malo prywatnych lotow robi to zuzywa punkty na upgrade do pierwszej klasy
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-01
<drathir> jacekowski: a bardzo meczacy taki lot czy idzie sie przyzwyczaic/przyzwyczajic(w sumie nie jestem pewien poprawnej formy ;/)?
<drathir> ale cos tak na pierwszy rzut oka drugie mi cos malo pasuje...
<jacekowski> drathir: w biznes klasie jeszcze sie da przezyc
<jacekowski> ale na lotnisku w dubaju mnie zebrali od razu z samolotu i zawiezli do drugiego razem z jeszcze jednym kolesiem
<jacekowski> tylko pytanie czy zdazyli bagaz przeladowac
<drathir> jacekowski: oj to nieciekawie ;/ czyli z tego co widze w takich podrozach "nudzic" sie nie da...
<jacekowski> ale sukces jest taki ze jestem juz w .th
<jacekowski> czyli jeszcze tylko .au moze pojsc nie tak
<drathir> jacekowski: a jakby odpukac nie zdazyli to bys musial czekac na lotnisku na bagaz czy lotnisko by dostarczylo na swoj koszt?
<jacekowski> linia lotnicza dostarcza do hotelu na ich koszt
<jacekowski> ale to oznacza ze dostaje moj bagaz 24h pozniej
<drathir> jacekowski: dobrze, ze na swoj koszt sie zajmuja dostarczeniem, ale bez wszystkich rzeczy to slabo tak troche w sumie...
<jacekowski> zdarza sie, dosyc czesto
<jacekowski> jak rowniez czasem bagaz gubia i nigdy go juz nie widzisz
<drathir> ala ;/ a to jakos ubezpieczane jest w cenie biletu na jakas sume?
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> zawsze jest napisane ze jest zakaz przewozenia rzeczy wartosciowych
<jacekowski> wiec jak ci zgubia cos drogiego to jestes w dupie
<drathir> ta, ale pakowac walizki do okreslonej kwoty to tez tak nie za ciekawie...
<jacekowski> jakby moja zgubili to bylby pewnie problem
<jacekowski> bo tam mam samych narzedzi za ~£3k
<drathir> ;/ a znowu gdyby nawet dla pewnosci kurierami wysylac to tez nie fajnie, bo znacznie drozej zapewne...
<jacekowski> jak chcesz ubezpieczenie na taka kwote to wychodzi drogo za kuriera
<drathir> no i stres z odbiorem na czas dochodzi zapewne...
<drathir> a z ciekawosci do podrecznego lapka pozwalaja?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> tylko ze jest ograniczenie 12kg
<jacekowski> a w ekonomicznej 7kg
<drathir> uff to jeden plus...
<jacekowski> w ryanair jest 15kg w easyjet nielimitowany
<jacekowski> tylko ze laptop jest akurat dosyc tani z calego mojego sprzetu i latwy do odzyskania
<jacekowski> bo wchodze do sklepu wyciagam firmowa karte i kupuje laptopa
<gjm> taa…
<jacekowski> problem jest z calym sprzetem zpecjalistycznym
<jacekowski> ktorego nie kupie w taki sposob
<drathir> lol /me sie w takim razie nie odwazy pytac co to za sprzet ;p
<jacekowski> specjalistycznym*
<jacekowski> http://meech.com/en/products/static-control/test-and-measurement/983v2-static-locator
<jacekowski> a chocby takie cos
<jacekowski> a teraz w bagazu mam pudelko z czyms takim
<jacekowski> http://www.plchardware.com/Products/RA-1756-L73S.aspx
<jacekowski> £6k
<drathir> jacekowski: wow fajne cudenko...
<drathir> jacekowski: i jakosciowo widze, ze chyba wyzsza polka bo firma na gieldzie chyba nawet udzialy ma...
<jacekowski> rockwell automation powstal jak sie rozpadla firma ktora sie nazywala rockwell
<jacekowski> a rockwell byl firma ktora zbudowala prom kosmiczny
<drathir> hmmm... i widze, ze uzycie sprzetu tez dosc ciekawe...
<jacekn> jacekowski: jesli o bagaz chodzi to prywatne ubezpieczenie podrozy sobie kup i bedzie z glowy, grosze kosztuje
<john_matthew> drathir
<drathir> john_matthew: obecny ^^
<john_matthew> co do mojego problemu
<john_matthew> kolejna wskazowka
<john_matthew> wszedlem przez jakas strone proxy
 * drathir jest bardzo ciekaw...
<john_matthew> w adres ktory mi nie chcial dzialac normalnie i wszystko smiga elegancko
<drathir> john_matthew: to coraz bardziej mi na "zabawe" admina wyglada...
<drathir> w sensie fw Cie wycina...
<drathir> zmien dns-y...
<john_matthew> jeszcze raz jak to zrobic
<john_matthew> i na jaki dns
<drathir> albo vpn-a uzyj...
<drathir> /etc/resolv.conf
<drathir> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<drathir> ewentualnie dnscrypt-a sprobuj...
<john_matthew> po prostu dopisac na koncu tego pliku?
<drathir> w nowej linijce
<john_matthew> a cos mowiles o "#" zeby gdzies dopisac
<drathir> a reszte linijek na poczatku kazdej dac # oprocz tej nameserver 8.8.8.8
<drathir> po prostu, zeby tylko ta z nameserver 8.8.8.8 widzialo...
<john_matthew> niestety nie pomoglo
<john_matthew> a wszedlem na strone http://unblock.pl/ i poprzez nia wsszystko dziala tak jak powinno
<drathir> to dnscrypta wyprobuj...
<john_matthew> a gdzie to znajde?
<drathir> powinno w repo byc...
<john_matthew> probowalem w jakims repo, ale chyba nie ma
<john_matthew> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shnatsel/dnscrypt
<drathir> albo ze zrodel...
<drathir> http://dnscrypt.org/
<drathir> john_matthew: pamietaj o  libsodium
<john_matthew> nie mam zielonego pojecia co to jest
<Ashiren> zapewne jakas zaleznosc
<john_matthew> a ten dnscrypt to dla mnie czarna magia, sciagnalem ta paczke z dncrypt.org ale nie mam zielnego pojecia jak to uruchomc
<jacekowski> jacekn: prywatne ubezpieczenie nie pokrywa sprzetu co ja mam i nie do takiej wartosci
<jacekowski> w ogole, w sydney jestem, pelno pajakow
<jacekowski> w tajlandii w ogole paranoja z ebola
<jacekowski> wychodze z samolotu a tu z kamera termowizyjna stoja i jak ktos tylko jakos za cieplo im wyglada to na bok biora
<totalizator> jacekowski: http://imgur.com/gallery/qHpBe
<dweller> "Seems to me you wasted a perfectly good death shoe. Store it in a plastic bag till they hatch, plant death shoe where ever death is needed."
<dweller> podrzucić w czarnej dzielnicy gdzieś w USA
<Guest98623> i co wtedy
<dweller> będzie biała jak śmierć
<Guest98623> kto
<dweller> parówka
<Guest98623> cool
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-02
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> no to NZ w koncu
<prs> jacekowski: czemu NZ?
<jacekn> jacekowski: z tego co pamietam moje pokrywa zagubiony bagaz do £1.5k ale musialbym sprawdzic. Nie 100% ale zawsze cos
<jacekowski> prs: bo tutaj sprzedalismy linie cala
<john_matthew> drathir
<gjm> drathir
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> jacekowski: jeden plus, ze oni na powaznie ebole biora w polsce to chyba w ogole nie sprawdzaja...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-03
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hej, potrzebuje dwoch maszynek wirtualnych, zrobilbys vboxdrv?
<prs> jacekowski: jaką linię?
<a55h0le> czesc dziele z 2 wspolokatorami siec upc i jak na pewno wiecie nie mozna podzielic transferu
<a55h0le> jaki router byscie polecili?
<a55h0le> exit
<gjm> nick do dupy
<Dread> bardzo
<borsoko> Siemanko
<borsoko> Moglby mi ktos pomoc w sprawie nie moznosci odpalanie ubuntu gui?
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> prs: do mleka w proszku
<jacekowski> prs: do pakowania do puszek
<jacekowski> prs: tzn. maszyna co rozpakowywuje palety z pustymi puszkami, potem maszyna co je czysci, potem sterylizacja UV, potem maszyna co wklada lyzeczki do puszek, potem maszyna ktora to napelnia, potem taka co puszke zamyka, potem laser co pisze wszystkie daty i inne rzeczy na puszce
<jacekowski> prs: a potem jeszcze maszyna co wklada ulotki potem taka co zaklada plastikowe wieczko, x-ray, pakowanie do kartonow, a potem spowrotem na palete
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pong
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chodzi o tego vboksa
<BlessJah> jacekowski: projekt studencki, potrzebuje pod CI/build/testy, pozyje do konca roku
<Szuki> Chlopaki mam pytanie bo nie moge doszukac sie na Google. Korzystam z openvpn jestem polaczony wszystko smiga. Adres IP sie zmienia. Jedyne co mnie nurtuje to fakt, ze po zalogowaniu przez SSH serwer pokazuje moje realip. Czy to jest jakas prawidlowosc SSH czy po prostu tak to jest skonfigurowane po stronie serwera, ze mnie identyfikuje wlasciwie ?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: virtualboxa?
<jacekowski> Szuki: to znaczy ze twoj vpn jest zle skonfigurowany
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> BlessJah: virtualbox nie dziala z grsec
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kvm ci moge udostepnic
 * BlessJah nie umie w kvm
<jacekowski> no to albo naprawisz virtualboxa zeby z grsec sie nie gryzl, albo sie bedziesz musial kvm nauczyc
<kklimonda> hihi
<BlessJah> ciezko sie w tym robi? ogarne?
<jacekowski> uzywales qemu kiedys?
<Szuki> jacekowski: wszystkie uslugi dzialaja prawidlowo
<Szuki> wszedzie widzi moje vpnowe IP
<jacekowski> ssh tez powinno widziec
<Szuki> korzystam z openvpn-as postawionego na moim vps
<BlessJah> nigdy
<Szuki> no wlasnie tu nie widzi czy mozliwe , ze uslugodawca vpn ma tak skonfigurowane, ze pokazuje moje prawdziwe i nie uwzglednia vpn?
<Szuki> tylko po polaczeniu za pomoca putty ssh pokazuje ze polaczylem sie ze swojego ip
<Szuki> a korzystam z vpn via serwer , z ktorym lacze sie przez ssh
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ide do pracy na razie, napisze ci co i jak za godzine jakas
<Szuki> uslugodawca vps nie vpn zle napisalem
<Szuki> mam vps tam postawionego openvpn-as lacze sie klientem openvpn z poziomu windowsa - wszedzie widzi moje vpnopwe amerykanskie IP, a jak w tym czasie odpalam ssh tam widzi moje real
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w jakiej strefie czasowej jestes?
<Szuki> i szukam odpowiedzi na pytanie czy tak po prostu ma byc czy cos gdzies mam nie tak:)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: NZ
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 8:01 teraz jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dodalem cie do grupy kvm
<BlessJah> czyli moge juz wszystko?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kvm --help sobie poczytaj
<jacekowski> i google
<BlessJah> kk
<jacekowski> zrobisz sobie dyski twarde, konfiguracje jaka chcesz i potem odpalasz cos z stylu kvm -hda dysk.img -net costam
<en0x> trzeba bylo jacekowski zainstalowac eucalyptus i bys mial zero pierdzielenia sie
<en0x> w jakies kvm command line
<jacekowski> a jest .deb tego?
<en0x> pewnie i jest
<en0x> popatrz
<jacekowski> popacze
<en0x> mhm
<jacekowski> ale teraz ide do roboty
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na razie coś testowego porobie, w mieszkaniu jeszcze nie zamontowali neta, wiec mam i tak ograniczony dostep
<BlessJah> jacekowski: podobno nowy grsec juz nie gryzie sie z vbox
<kklimonda> ucz sie kvma, a nie kombinujesz ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ciezkie toto
<kklimonda> poproś jacekowskiego, by ci postawił libvirta, będziesz mógł klikać ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: poproboje z tym co mam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wyglada na to ze chyba trzeba bedzie kernel inny zeby siec z tym mostkiem zrobic
<BlessJah> meh :/
<BlessJah> pod lotniskiem kasuja 10zl za 10 min parkingu oO
<drathir> BlessJah: a to wlasciciel lotniska?
<BlessJah> drathir: parkomat
<jacekowski> w UK jest jedno takie lotnisko ktore zaczelo takie rzeczy odstawiac
<jacekowski> £2 za 15 minut
<jacekowski> i nie mozna nawet odejsc od auta
<jacekowski> bo holuja od razu
<BlessJah> ale tez stalem pod samym terminalem :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-04
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> also 1st
<Ashiren> :3 http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhgf1sLSkJ1qfyzelo1_500.jpg
<BlessJah> b/v
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8327027712/h63C9EE7E/
<scx> Kto wie jak *skutecznie* zablokować _autoodtwarzanie_ HTML5 Video w Chrome? Chodzi mi o możliwość włączania tego elementu na żądanie tak jak w przypadku dodatku typu FlashBlock dla obiektów typu Adobe Flash Player (akurat ta opcja jest też wbudowana w Chrome i chyba domyślnie dostępna w Operze).
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> scx: adblock ustawienia nie ma...?
<scx> drathir: A ma?
<scx> Chodzi mi o coś w stylu click to play.
<drathir> scx: pod ff z tego co pamietam ma flash/html5/silverlight...
<scx> drathir: Pytam o Chrome a nie o Firefoksa.
<scx> Pod tym drugim wszystko działa jak należy.
<scx> No może poza tym, że wtyczka jest w wersji 11.2.x zamiast 15.x lub nowszej...
<drathir> scx: flashblock pod ff od pewnego czsu zepsuty, bo blokuje na stale... ale sobie flashstopper pod ff tez daje rade i obrazki w miejscu filmiku...
<drathir> scx: powinny byc odpowiedniki pod "chromo-zloma" tez zgaduje...
<scx> drathir: Ale mi chodzi o blokowanie HTML video a nie wtyczki Adobe Flash Player
<scx> Pod Chrome odtwarzacz YouTube domyślnie korzysta z tego pierwszego.
<scx> Wcześniej dało się to zmienić przez wtyczki takie jak "Disable YouTube HTML5 Player" czy "Magic Actions for YouTube".
<scx> Teraz w sumie też można, ale od pewnego czasu używanie YouTube w wersji Flash stało się aużywalne.
<scx> Przebolałem jeszcze problemy z buforowaniem, dziwne zwisy, ale niskiej rozdzielczości nie zdzierżę.
<scx> Zablokować HTML5 video w Chrome nie jest tak prosto jak się wydaje.
<scx> Można usunąć pewne biblioteki, żeby Chrome w ogóle nie mógł odtworzyć wideo, ale nie o to mi chodzi.
<scx> Istnieją wtyczki takie jak "Magic Action for YouTube", "Stop YouTube Autoplay", "Stop YouTube HTML5 Autoplay", ale one blokują HTML5 video tylko w wybranych przypadkach.
<scx> Nie radzą sobie z osadzonymi filmikami na stronach czy nawet zwiastunami kanałów.
<scx> Istnieje także rozszerzenie "HTTP Switchboard" pozwalające na blokowanie różnych elementów, ale robi to per site.
<scx> Czyli gdybym zechciał włączyć jakiś filmik mając otwartych kilkanaście kart z filmikami to odtworzy mi je wszystkie na raz.
<scx> Dlatego szukam rozwiązania, które działa jak popularne rozszerzenia do blokowania obiektów Flash typu Click to Play, ale oczywiście dla HTML5 video.
<scx> Ewentualnie zadowolę się czymś co skutecznie blokuje samo autoodtwarzanie (jakoś przebolę, że film się ładuje) we wszystkich możliwych przypadkach.
<scx> drathir: ^^
<drathir> scx: to sprobuj bezposrednio z google na dole beta tresty i tam wylacz odtwsarzacz html5...
<drathir> o ile sie da teraz tak...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/2rXcfus.jpg
<kklimonda> kooty
<scx> drathir: Masz na myśli to? https://www.youtube.com/html5
<scx> To nigdy nie działało tak jak powinno.
<scx> Zresztą, wymusić używanie Flash Playera jakoś się da. Problem w tym, że po ostatnich zmianach jest on aużywalny (jeśli chodzi o odtwarzacz na YouTube).
<drathir> scx: to dziala na pauzowanie odtwarzania w sumie Stop YouTube HTML5 Autoplay
<drathir> ale i tak w tle wczytuje...
<scx> drathir: no właśnie chodzi o to, że nie działa
<scx> Tzn. działa tylko na wybranych filmach.
<drathir> hmmm...  a daj taki na ktorym nie dziala...
<scx> Jak masz na jakiejś stronie osadzone filmiki z YouTube albo na samym kanale zapowiedź kanału to to rozszerzenie tego nie blokuje.
<scx> http://www.youtube.com/user/MaturaToBzduraTV
<scx> (jako niezalogowany)
<scx> (zalogowanym nie wyświetla się zwiastun kanału w ogóle)
 * drathir jest ciekaw czy wszystkie dodatki w  chrome takie slabe?
<kklimonda> nie wszystkie, ale większość nie urasta tym z Firefoksa do pięt, przynajmniej pod względem interfejsu
<CookieM> wolę fx-a, chrome jest taki... hipsterski, no ale ma najnowszego flasha, więc nie da się go nie mieć w arsenale aplikacji do sieci
<drathir> scx: fajne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sNZA5PhEdc
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/y5kG7w7.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/bPyFCCv.jpg?1
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-05
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> sigh
<gjm> shit
<Prezesoo> siemka
<Prezessso> siemka orientuje się ktoś czy jest coś takiego w środowisko gnome shell jak aktywne narożniki ?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-28
<jajajajan> czesc, mam nie związane z linuksem pytanie , ma ktoś namiary na bloga czestera, kiedyś był pod czester.azalayah.net
<firemark> po co ci blog jak jest Ashiren? On ci zawsze pomoże :-)
 * firemark runz
<jajajajan> nie, nie potrzebuje pomocy przy linuksie
<TheNumb> jajajajan: czestera nie było tutaj miliard lar
<TheNumb> lat
<d42> koty to jest jedyny powód dla którego jeszcze tutaj czasem patrze :3
<jajajajan> kurde ten adres kiedys przekierowywał a teraz umarł
<jajajajan> a ma ktoś może jakikolwiek sposób żeby sie z nim skontaktować?
<jajajajan> albo jak ona miał na imie i nazwisko
<d42> zobacz sobie w jakimś web archive :v
<Ashiren> hm?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-29
<mama> co tu sie wyprawia?
<TheNumb> gdzie tata
<gjm> to jest samotna mama
<Bodzioslaw> :-)
<martin__> witam
<firemark> żegnam
<martin__> to cześć firemark
<martin__> jak nagrać ubuntu na pendrive? tak żeby na uefi działało?
<Ashiren> moze unetbootin
<martin__> witaj Ashiren
<martin__> nom nie widzi mi jak nagram unetbootinem...
<martin__> teraz spróbuję nagrać przez dd
<firemark> jak masz iso to spoko
<jacekn> jest jeszcze startup disk creator w ubuntu on moze da rae
<martin__> nom zobaczymy
<Ashiren> moze rufus
<martin__> Ashiren: "rufus" ?
<Ashiren> rufus
<Ashiren> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<rufus> :D
<Ashiren> .ie, ale domena
<rufus> nie mam "Window$ XP lub nowszy"
<Ashiren> to sobie zrob jako usb
<rufus> hmm nie wiem czemu ale mój pendrive ma "brak dostępu" ...
<rufus> a jaką tablicę partycji powinien mieć pendrive?
<rufus> hmmm ... dziwne nie wystarczyło sudo ...
<rufus> oki nic nie działa ... hmmm
<rufus> dobra poszperam coś w necie cześć :)
<firemark> r/11
<firemark> damn
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-30
<radiosteta> witam, oferuje usługi w całej Polsce
<TheNumb> ban
<radiosteta> TheNumb, za co?
<TheNumb> za reklamowanie się
<TheNumb> to kanał wsparcia
<radiosteta> TheNumb, to nie reklama tylko pomoc
<radiosteta> też służe wsparciem jakbyś nie wiedział
<TheNumb> zawodowo wyciągasz pieniądze nie oferując nic w zamian
<Bodzioslaw> install gentoo
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: pewnie ma funtoo, na bank.
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: wiesz o co chodzi stary :]
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> ignore już wyłapał
<TheNumb> gardzę takimi ludźmi
<TheNumb> żerują na naiwności innych
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-01
<daerragh> Witam. Mam problem z kotem uzytkownika, ktore nie chce sie zalogowac do SFTP. Moze ktos pomoc?
<Ashiren> a konkretniej
<daerragh> sudo adduser --system  --gecos "Deluge Service" --disabled-password --group --home /home/deluge deluge
<daerragh> zrobilem uzytkownika ta komenda
<daerragh> i nie moze sie on zalogowac do sftp
<daerragh> dodalem mu haslo komenda passwd, dalej nic
<Ashiren> a inny uzytkownik
<daerragh> jk zrobie nowego usera komenda adduser i odpowiem na pytania to sftp dziala
<daerragh> natomiast user stworzony ta komenda powyzej nie moze sie zaogowac
<daerragh> nie moze sie zalogowac do sftp. winscp podaje, ze authentication failed
<Ashiren> w jakich grupach jest ten uzytkownik
<Ashiren> albo pewnie jakiejs opcji domyslnej brakuje
<daerragh> grupa deluge, tylko on w niej jest
<daerragh> chodzi o to, ze oczywiscie deluge daemon dziala pod nazwa uzytkownika deluge i chce zeby ten sam uzytkownik mogl tez zalogowac sie przez sftp
<daerragh> ze wzgledu na to, ze folder home uzytkonika deluge to /home/deluge i tam tez pobieraja sie torrenty
<Ashiren> yhm to niestety nie wiem jak ci pomoc
<daerragh> ok
<jacekn> daerragh: a jakiego shella ma ten user w /etc/passwd? Moze jest /bin/false?
<jacekn> daerragh: czy to da Ci shella tego usera: "sudo su - deluge"?
<daerragh> wlasnie sprawdzam /etc/passwd
<daerragh> tak jak mowisz. tylko nie wiem za bardzo co to znaczy...
<daerragh> shell to /bin/false
<Ashiren> czyli to fejkowy shell ktory wylogowuje od razu albo wogole nie pozwala sie zalogowac
<daerragh> wiec jakbym zmienil na /bin/bash to moglo by zadzialac?
<Ashiren> sprobuj
<jacekn> daerragh: tak jest
<daerragh> i po prostu w tym pliku passwd zmieniam to recznie tak jak plik tekstowy?
<Ashiren> z drugiej strony jesli chcesz tylko dostep do katalogu to moze jest inne rozwiazanie
<jacekn> daerragh: /bin/false chyba jest przez to ze uzyles opcji "--system"
<Ashiren> nie
<Ashiren> chsh -s /bin/bash deluge
<jacekn> daerragh: lub "usermod -s /bin/bash deluge"
<daerragh> i nie powinno to popsuc uslugi systemd, czyli deluge daemona, ktory dziala pod userem "deluge"?
<daerragh> i jak dodam haslo do tego uzytkownika deluge, to usluga deluge daemon dalej sie bedzie wlaczac? nie bedzie musiala ta usluga akos podac hasla przed uruchomieniem?
<jacekn> daerragh: nie ale tak naprawde to jest niezbyt dobry pomysl zeby tak to zrobic. Zrob sobie nowego usera w celu logowania a deluge zostaw pod tym z shellem /bin/false
<daerragh> czemu to nie jest dobry pomysl?
<jacekn> daerragh: bezpieczenstwo. Jesli deluge bedzie mial jakas dziure to shell ulatwia troche atakujacemu zycie. Dlatego serwisy sa pod uzytkownikami bez shella
<daerragh> rozumiem.na razie w celach edukacyjnych zrobie tak :)
<daerragh> ale zmienilem tego shella na /bin/bash i dalej nie chce sie zalogowac
<daerragh> zrestartowalem serwer po zmianie i dalej nie chce...
<drathir> daerragh: deluge nie ma domyslnie spaczkowanego systemd service/nie mial...
<drathir> daerragh: zawsze mozesz deluged pod swoim userem uruchomic...
<drathir> jak  chcesz pod deluge to po prostu dodaj sie do grupy deluge i powinno wystarczyc...
<drathir> btw ktos uzywa lvm-ow na codzien moze?
<jacekn> daerragh: czy jest cos ciekawego w /var/log/auth.log?
<daerragh> duzo tu tego, troche by mi zeszlo zeby to przeanalizowac... generalnie wpadlem na pomysl, ze chyba sprobuje jednak zawojowac z vsftpd
<daerragh> chyba bedzie latwiej i userzy standardowo nie beda mieli dostepu do shella
<daerragh> no i raczej mniejsze zuzycie procka, bo nie ma szyfrowania, ktore i tak nie bedzie potrzebne
<drathir> daerragh: nie lepiej po ssh?
<drathir> i deluged per user?
<drathir> zawsze configa mozesz sam utworzyc domyslnego jakby co...
<daerragh> no wlasnie deluged juz zrobilem na 3 userow, wszystko dziala ale kombinuje jak z tym pobieraniem plikow po sftp lub ftp
<drathir> daerragh: lepiej po ssh chyba...
<drathir> daerragh: jak i tak deluge z konsoli beda obslugiwac...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-02
<Wachu> more cp
<Voldenet> czy chodziło mu o cp -v | more?
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: lel
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam ;)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<XxHardXtremexX> Nom wieczór jest teraz. Ja chyba zaraz idę spać.
<Ashiren> :o
<XxHardXtremexX> ?
<Ashiren> !
<XxHardXtremexX> Klient irc będzie tu cały czas przecież, więc co tam :p
<XxHardXtremexX> Nawet, gdy zasnę to będzie
<Ashiren> niesamowite
<XxHardXtremexX> Co tam panowie porabiają? :D
<tomasz__> Czytami do poduszki Energię duchową Bergsona.
<XxHardXtremexX> Dobra, idę spać. Branoc.
<cbang> czesc od roku bawie sie crunchbangiem a dzis walcze z instalacja bunsenlabs i nie moge sobie poradzic z problemem proxy przy podlaczeniu mirror'a, mozecie pomoc?
<Dread> nie.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/AmdZTnI.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-03
<TheNumb> 1st
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Skfvzj5.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OIlLAN4.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gFg4tzM.jpg
<blabs> czesc mam problem z firewire pomoze ktos? zapodalem sudo ln /dev/fw0 /dev/raw1394 i sudo chmod 664 /dev/raw1394 ale ubuntu dalej nie widzi kamery :/
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam ;)
<gjm> ten nick
<XxHardXtremexX> Mój wiem, że jest dziwny :p
<XxHardXtremexX> Chodziło ci o mój xD
<gjm> nie, o mój
<XxHardXtremexX> A xD
<XxHardXtremexX> Myślałem, że mój >.<
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/MGssP.jpg
<XxHardXtremexX> mrrr ;3
<XxHardXtremexX> Daj mi jakiegoś :D
<Ashiren> koci palac http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/am8xXev_460sv.mp4
<gjm> typowy kot
<XxHardXtremexX> Ashiren: Czy jest dostępna rekrutacja na zespół tłumaczący ubuntu?
<Ashiren> skad mam wiedziec
<Ashiren> tu nikt nie uzywa ubuntu :v
<XxHardXtremexX> >.<
<Ashiren> =.=
<XxHardXtremexX> Przecież jest to support ubuntu, więc chyba powinni...
<XxHardXtremexX> Pfff.... znać się*
<Ashiren> ale sobota
<XxHardXtremexX> Rozumiem
<Quintasan> Wie ktoś jak implicit state można przetłumaczyć na polski?
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKB1jYO_460sv.mp4
<d42> :3
<d42> biedny kotek
<XxHardXtremexX> A czemu biedny? ;3
<d42> jakiś wystraszony
<XxHardXtremexX> :D
<XxHardXtremexX> Oj tam
<XxHardXtremexX> Najwyżej przytuli się do pani/pana
<XxHardXtremexX> Lub do mamy
<d42> koty nie mają takich rzeczy :u
<Ashiren> :3 :s https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8571275264/h0FC26DAC/
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/azVZXmx_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-04
<blabs> czesc gdzie w ubuntu-mate ustawic autoplay dla plyt dvd?
<grek> czesc czy jak ustawie proxy w przeglarce to strona jest w stanie sprawdzic czy jestem za proxy ?
<TheNumb> grek: zależy jakie proxy
<grek> najbanalniejsza zmiana ip - przez taka wtyczke https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jumbo-proxy-switcher/mnjmjnofadekgmfahkikcjbckdofddbb?hl=en-US
<grek> moje ip itp podaja zee jestem w uk o to mi chodzi tylko czy po stronie serwera strony oni sa w stanie to sprawdzic ze lacze sie przez proxy z poziomu php czy cos w naglowkach mozee jest doklejane info ?
<Ashiren> http://proxy.net.pl/wykrywacz-proxy-15.html
<Ashiren> to zalezy od proxy czy cos dokleja
<grek> ok dzieki
<grek> super a jak ccos to mozna kupic prroxy zeby np miec stale ip z uk ?
<grek> stosuje sie cos takiego ?
<Ashiren> juz bardziej sie stosuje vpn
<grek> to sie kupuje adres ip uk z vpn ?
<TheNumb> nie ma darmowych vpn
<grek> nei musi byc darmowy
<grek> duzo to kosztuje ?
<TheNumb> grek: patrz na query
<grek> ten proxy switcher co podalem dokleja ze jest proxy w naglowku
<fhf> grek: większość proxy dokleja taki nagłówek, najlepiej tak jak tu było powiedziane kupić sobie VPNa, to będzie koszt maksymalnie paru euro na miesiąc ;)
<TheNumb> 10 zł
<TheNumb> ;p
<grek> spoko gdzie to mozna kupic ?
<grek> ok mam
<grek> :)
<grek> a mozna na stacjonarnym kompie w uk udostepnic polaczenie vpn dla mnie z pl ? na windzie ten komp ja na ubuntu ale to chyba nie robi roznicy
<Ashiren> tzn chcesz postawic server vpn
<drathir> grek: a pozniej wbijaja Ci sie jakies chinskie ip w proxy ff ;/
<drathir> jedna wtyczka proxy taka byla pod ff...
<grek> tak serwer vpn na windzie u znajomka wuk
<grek> acha czyli to banalne -  ok super
<drathir> grek: wez lepiej vps-a ;p
<drathir> wiekszy pozytek...
<grek> mam juz serwery w pl ,  stanach i francji chetnie bym wziol w uk ale teraz nie mam po co a to juz wiecej $
<grek> vpsa z remote desktop o to ci chodzi ?
<drathir> grek: tak normalnego vps-a w uk najtanszego...
<drathir> grek: linode ma chyba w uk tez...
<grek> glownie ovh teraz uzywam bardzo zadowolony jestem ale dobry pomysl -
<drathir> grek: zalezy do czego Ci potrzeba...
<grek> i remote desktop czy na tym vps postawic serwer vpn
<grek> zeeby zarejestrowac sie u bukmacherow w uk
<grek> dla anglikow - sprawdzaja wszystko co mozna
<grek> zamieskznie, telefon i ip z uk musi byc krystaliczne
<drathir> grek: zawsze tez mozesz poszukac shelli darmowych... no ale tu jakosc rozna jest...
<grek> nie musi byc darmowy
<drathir> grek: zwyklego linuxa debiana na vps-ie i tam vpn-a wrzucic...
<grek> wazne zeby nie byl zasmiecony ip i nalepiej pochodzil z firm dostawcow netu a nie wielkich serwerowni - to tez latwo przeciez sprawdzic i zabiara mi bonusy
<TheNumb> grek: a to tego nie dostaniesz :D
<TheNumb> nikt nie oferuje takiej usługi
<grek> nie ? :)
<drathir> grek: zalezy jak bardzo sprawdzaja, bo tez moga sie przyczepic jak hosting zobacza ;p
<grek> no wlalsnie podobno baardzo bo jak maja wyplacic np 1000 funcakow to szukaja jak tego nei zrobic
<grek> - ok pierwsze sprawdze postawienie serwera vpn u tego znajomka - takie cos bylo by chyba 100 % nie sprawdzalne
<grek> chyba zeby byla firma w uk ktora ma dostep do netu i ma tez serwer do wynajecia ale to chyba nie czesto sie zdaza nie wiem dlaczego w sumie :)
<drathir> grek: co najwyzej u kogos znajomego server postawc, ale nie wiem czy ktos sie zgodzi...
<grek> a czemu sie nie zgodzi przeciez niz zlego nie chce zrobic
<grek> oni dyskryminuja obcokrajowcow
<grek> :)
<grek> ten serwer vpn jest w miare bezpieczny na windzie ?
<TheNumb> grek: oczywiście, że robisz coś złego
<grek> dlaczzego ?
<TheNumb> Bukmacher wymaga żebyś mieszkał w UK.
<TheNumb> A ty łamiesz regulamin
<grek> robie to dla znajomego ktory mieszka ale sam nie umie
<TheNumb> jasne, jasne
<grek> to na jego papiery adres zamieszkania i telefon
<grek> no to sprawdzaja jako pierwsze
<grek> ip jest ostatnim elelementem
<grek> trza wysalc papiery do weryfiakcji itd
<grek> a w takiej sytacji to juz chyba nie robie nic zlego
<drathir> no bo do osoby ip w razie w slady beda prowadzic...
<fhf> grek jak dobrze skonfigurujesz ten serwer vpn wbudowany w winde to bedzie to nawet dzialac
<fhf> tylko potrzebujesz przekierowac porty na routerze
<fhf> i za kazdym razem zapewne znac nowy IP bo bedzie pewnie dynamiczny
<grek> to zrobie a ten windows bardzo sie naraza ? zeby czlowiekowi sie nie powlamywali czy cos
<grek> zainstaluje dyndns czy cos
<grek> to nie problem
<fhf> jak juz Ci wystawi IP to mozesz sie przeciez przez RDP tam podlaczyc i po prostu klikac lokalnie :P
<fhf> kazdy komputer publiczny jest narazony, ale jak instalowane sa pacze na bierzaco to jest w miare bezpiecznie
<fhf> a i tu sami swoi nie trzeba sie kryc ze to dla kolegi :D
<fhf> bieżąco*
<grek> nie chce mu kompa zajmowac
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-03
<Guest28145> czesc
<Guest28145> wiesza mi sie laptop na nowej instalacji kubuntu 16.04, po zwieszeniu odpalilem go z live
<Guest28145> zeby zobaczyc czy cos w logach pisze
<Guest28145> ale /media/disk/var/log/dmesg ma tylko 30b pusty
<Guest28145> gdzie mozna cos jeszcze znalesc ?
<TheNumb> journlactl
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz wskazać lokalizacje na podmontowany dysk
<TheNumb> Parametr --root dla journalctl
<TheNumb> Zobacz sobie man journalctl
<Guest28145> ok dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-05
<grek> czesc mam zamrozenia kompa na 16.04 procesor intel laptop dell
<Dread> no i?
<grek> wyczytalem ze moze byc to od kernela - http://askubuntu.com/questions/823781/random-freeze-after-15-30-minutes
<Dread> no dobra
<Dread> ale dalej każesz nam wróżyć z szklannej kuli
<Dread> ile lat ma ten lap
<Dread> co ma w środku
<grek> mialem domyslny 4.4 chyba - dałem 4.7
<Dread> może Ci dysk zaczyna umierać
<Dread> etc. etc.
<grek> nie raczej nie http://www.dell.com/pl/p/inspiron-11-3147-laptop/pd
<grek> 3147 model , z 2 lata ma, dysk zmieniony rok temu na ssd
<Dread> 'raczej nie' czy sprawdzałeś smartmontoolem?
<grek> teraz chyba sie nie wiesza ale nie dziala mi karta graficzna usb - tzn dziala ekran jest ale jest jakis bug jak by nie bylo odswierzania
<grek> chodzi mi jaki moge ew inny przetestowac
<Dread> >karta graficzna usb
<grek> tak ma 3 monitory (wewnetrzny + hdml + usb)
<grek> moze jakis starszy kernel ?
<grek> zauwazylem ze jak w biosie wylacze intel speed steep - nie zamraza sie
<grek> ale niesamowicie wolno dziala, przestawilem recznie na max taktowanie i dalej baardzo wolno - nie wiem moze to "turbo" jak mam sppedstep wlaczzone widze tryby z turbo i bez
<Dread> a nie myślałeś, że to po prostu wina tej gówniannej karty?
<grek> jak wlacze  w biosie speedstep - smiga ale sie zmraza wiec chyba tu jest problem w sensie dyskoww nie ma co sprawdzac ?
<grek> ale zmraża sie jak ma speedstep wlaczony nawet na 1 monitorze
<grek> ta gowniana karta jest gowniana - ale dziala filmow na tym sie nie da ogladac ale do programowania fullhd uciaga
<grek> i dziala ok na starszym kernelu
<grek> ta karta
<grek> jaki moge dac najstarszy na 16.04
<grek> kubuntu ale to chyba nie ma roznicy od ubuntu
<grek> skoro nowszy nie dziala to moze starszy :)
<grek> albo jakis najnowszy niestabilny moze akutat zadziaalc
<grek> masz moze wiedze ?
<grek> 4.8 ?
<grek> http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/10/linux-kernel-48-released-available-for.html
<grek> w sumie sprawdzic nie zaszkodzi chyba
<Dread> nie wiem
<grek> wole wolniej niz bez tego monitora bo przyzwyczailem sie a mam tylko jedno wyjdzie na monitor wiec jedynie usb
<grek> ok zainstaluje 4,8 moze cos pomoze, szkoda bo dziaa monitor sie swieci moge przeniesc okno na ten usb monitor ale myszka znika
<grek> ok reboot
<grek> wyglada ze dziala :)
<fl3sh> czym robić pełny backup systemu?
<fl3sh> to tylko ~3GB, ale szybko musi się przywracać
<gjm> rsync
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-06
<jacekows1i> fl3sh: zalezy po co backup
<jacekows1i> fl3sh: bo na problemy z aplikacjami snapshoty btrfs beda idealne
<TheNumb> Btrfs do niczego się nie nadaje
<gjm> Arch ssie.
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<TheNumb> gjm: tak, arch ssie
<Dread> arch ssie po same kule
<Ashiren> skad wiesz
<Dread> bo widziałem :>
<Gasher> ciekawe konwersacje widzę
<Dread> he
<Bodzioslaw> taki nowy
<Bodzioslaw> w folii caly
<Ashiren> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/alwsl-to-sposob-na-zainstalowanie-Arch-Linuksa-w-Windowsie-10-i-nie-tylko,News,76684.html
<gjm> Ashiren: Pff… mam Archa na Windowsie od dawna.
<gjm> Co nie zmienia faktu, że Arch ssie.
<Bodzioslaw> gjm: gentoo?
<Bodzioslaw> ubuntu?
<Bodzioslaw> co teraz fajne jest
<fl3sh> jacekowski: bardziej obawiam się że mi dysk padnie, albo maszyna
<fl3sh> i muszę jak najszybciej ją reanimować, albo postawić to na nowej
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-07
<jacekowski> fl3sh: raid na takie sytuacje jest
<fl3sh> wiem ale to jest 'serwer' w akademiku i tam nie ma czegoś takiego jak raid
<TheNumb> Soft RAID nic nie kosztuje
<TheNumb> Dorzuć dodatkowe dyski iż rób fl3sh
<TheNumb> I zrób*
<newboy> Witam, dopiero co zainstalowalem ubuntu, jakies rady zeby usprawnic system?
<newboy> To normalne ze swiezo po instalacji paru aplikacji mam juz 280 procesow?
<newboy> a ok dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-08
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4rp7ecrqI1qkk65ko1_500.jpg
<Voldenet> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1dmOIdDYyc
<Voldenet> happy caturday ;)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/60adb0d2e1064260a24de0b4a412367b?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=be753f191fc7ca62e7ea4c15cb0f9cf9
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/ls0v4qvqs6qx.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a1XLNe8_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/MhXnfla.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-09
<pceuropa> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/29/meet-orwl-the-first-open-source-physically-secure-computer/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Post&utm_content=ORWL&utm_campaign=Device-fy17-iot-content-technical&
<gjm> top bk
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-02
<malutka> \o
<gjm> \o
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-03
<malutka> \o
<drathir> bry...
<Jacek_> Cześć, ostatnio moje Lubuntu 16.04 się sypie. Miesiąc temu wysypała mi się aktualizacja i musiałem naprawiać system z płyty
<Jacek_> Teraz nie mogę wykonać aktualizacji
<malutka> Jacek_: zainstaluj archa :>
<Jacek_> zaraz wkleję komunikat po sudo apt-get ubdate
<Jacek_> Archa jak archa, myślałem o Manjaro
<Jacek_> ale póki co jest Lubuntu.
<Jacek_> Poniżej błędy po sudo apt-get update
<Jacek_> Czytanie list pakietów... Błąd!
<Jacek_> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<Jacek_> E: Wystąpił błąd podczas przetwarzania libclang-4.0-dev (NewVersion2)
<Jacek_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<Jacek_> E: Nie udało się otworzyć lub zanalizować zawartości list pakietów.
<Jacek_> w trybie graficznym instalator ulega awarii na tym samym etapie i wyłacza się
<Jacek_> co jest grane?
<malutka> Próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć komputer jeszcze raz? :>
<Jacek_> hahaha, no tak ;p
<Jacek_> pomocy potrzebuję niestety bardzo, komputer używany do pracy :/
<Jacek_> Tu komunikat w trybie graficznym:
<Jacek_> E:Problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing libclang-4.0-dev (NewVersion2), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<malutka> drathir: pomożesz koledze?
<malutka> jako operator wzywam Cię drathir :P
<gjm> Jacek_: Przenieś gdzieś ten plik i spróbuj jeszcze raz.
<malutka> oo albo gjm :P
<Jacek_> ok, działam, dam znać
<drathir> malutka: juz nadrabiam...
<drathir> Jacek_: a wiesz ze podbno ubu dropuje 32bit? czy masz multiliba?
<drathir> Jacek_: komputer do pracy == debian + brak 3rd paczek zainstalowanych...
<Jacek_> nie, nic nie słyszałem, a mam właśnie 32-bit
<gjm> anon dominik 2017 i używanie 32-bitowego systemu
<gjm> czy to prawdziwe życie
<Jacek_> nie będę tu zanudzał dlaczego 32-bit :)
<Jacek_> specyfika wykonywanej pracy, więc komputer mam starszy
<Jacek_> moment, przenoszę ten plik :)
<gjm> trochę ci się z tym schodzi
<malutka> xD
<Jacek_> bo czytam Was ;p
<Jacek_> nie, nie przenoszę kopiuj=>wklej ;)
<drathir> Jacek_: nie wiem czy juz dropnelo, ale tez mialo... co do pacczki ciekawe, ze wersja dev w uzyciu...... ogolnie sprawdz czy nie masz jakichs dodatkowych repozytoriow dodanych...
<Jacek_> dodatkowych repo nie mam
<Jacek_> nie miałem takiej potrzeby
<Jacek_> miałem w 14.04, ale podczas przejścia na 16.04 przestały działać i usunąłem
<drathir> dodatkowo uzywanie polskich mirrorow ? cekawe czy to w ogole aktualne jest...
<Jacek_> sprawdzam czy działa
<Jacek_> działa!
<Jacek_> dzięki wielkie
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> no i gitara
<Jacek_> a możecie mi bardziej przybliżyć co kombinują z 32-bit?
<Jacek_> nie miałem ostatnio czasu śledzić
<gjm> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-drops-32-bit-desktop/
<drathir> zapewne jak zwykle oszczedzaja miejsce na serwerach...
<Jacek_> dzięki! Tak to jest jak się ma działalność i robi po 14h na dobę :(
<Jacek_> to chyba dotyczy 17.10 tylko
<gjm> przecież wszystko jest opisane
<Jacek_> no widzę czytam :) To nie dotyczy mojego środowiska graficznego niby
<gjm> Saving to: ‘59D3BB79?akdm=0&filename=Xilinx_ISE_DS_14.7_1015_1.tar’
<gjm> lename=Xilinx_ISE_DS_1   1%[                             ] 122.91M  26.2KB/s   eta 2d 21hm
<gjm> słodki jeżu
<Jacek_> Debian mówicie?
<Jacek_> polecacie?
<Jacek_> dobra, nie zawracam już głowy :) Dziękuję za szybką i profesjonalną jak zawsze pomoc
<Jacek_> miłego dnia :)
<firemark> 9
<firemark> dammit
<firemark> e wtf skad tyle tekstu tutaj
<drathir> z chinskich serverow ciagniesz ^^
<TheNumb> dziwny ten jacek
<TheNumb> ja mam dzialalnosc i robie max 9h :|
<TheNumb> pracoholizm tlumaczy posiadaniem DG :D
<malutka> xD
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> heho
<firemark> fifo głupcy
<malutka> lifo i lilo
<dfgg> FULLY ENCODED, 9046 X N, RANDOM ACCESS WRITE-ONLY-MEMORY
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-04
<malutka> cześć \o
<gjm> no elo
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<malutka> damn...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-05
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> TEST :>
<gjm> CIONRZOWY
<malutka> gjm, gjm, gjm ...
<Ashiren> pewnie przegral
<Mhrok> hejo
<malutka> cze
<gjm> malutka: żarcik kosmonaucik
<Mhrok> Co tam, co tam?
<malutka> macz
<firemark> zjadłbym taką jedną cionrzkę, całkiem dobry owoc
<malutka> gjm: hajlajtnij mnie tu
<Mhrok> malutka: a ja mogę?
<malutka> możesz... ale i tak nie działa...
<Mhrok> Nie ma za co!
<malutka> a teraz ktoś? :>
<Mhrok> malutka: Dla Ciebie zawsze!
<malutka> super! działa \o/
<malutka> dzięki!
<Mhrok> malutka: a co tam dłubiesz?
<malutka> dźwięk, żeby był na hajlajtnięcia i w pm, bo nie działał na weechat :3
<Mhrok> malutka: a masz weechata na kompie, czy gdzieś dalej?
<malutka> na kompie
<gjm> nie było mnie
<Mhrok> Kocham sklepy internetowe, które szanują klienta. Towar dostępny, kupuję. Dziś telefon, że jednak nie mają, bo cośtam. :|
<drathir> Mhrok: reklama ?
<drathir>  k reboot...
<Mhrok> Kupowałem powerbanki w swiatbaterii. "dostępne". Całe szczęście, że inny kolor tylko musiałem wybrać.
<Mhrok> Nie był to problem, bo chodziło mi głównie o dwa różne kolory, ale niesmak kupowania rzeczy, które nie istnieją pozostał.
<malutka> co to za trzaskanie drzwiami znowu?
 * Mhrok grzecznie zamyka za sobą drzwi
<Mhrok> Dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-06
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<drathir> bry...
<krzywyzielarz> Witam, znacie jakiś sposób żeby zmusić puttyy do wysysłania znaków zgodnych z VT100+, wybranie tego z konfiguracji keybord nic nie zmienia, łączę się z serwerem IBM F80 AIX 4.3
<Mhrok> helou
<malutka> cze Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: jak tam piątek?
<malutka> wporządalu, bieganko zaliczam i piję wino do lustra :3 Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: wino do lustra? Meh
 * Mhrok wychodzi tańczyć
<malutka> połamania nóg Mhrok :P
<Mhrok> malutka: Z jakąś fundacją będziemy uczyć tańczyć osoby niewidome. :o
<malutka> ...dobrze, że nie głuchonieme.
<Mhrok> malutka: niektórzy pełnosprawni się zachowują, jakby nie słyszeli muzyki :D
<malutka> xD fakt Mhrok
<Mhrok> Dobra, idę się wpakować w odpowiednie ubranie :D
<Mhrok> Miłegooo!
<drathir> Mhrok: pytanie czy Ci co uczaw opaskach?
<drathir> Mhrok: i witam...
<malutka> jutro sobota... Ashiren - przygotowany? :3
 * malutka tak naprawdę sprawdza, czy przy piątku wieczór ktoś siedzi na kanale...
<firemark> nie masz co robić droga panno
<malutka> nie mam :>
<malutka> przez to, że jestem operatorką kanału, nie mogę skąd iść sobie ot tak... :> na miasto czy na piwo :P
<malutka> dfgg: ?!
<gjm> co
<Mhrok> malutka: nadal tu jesteś?
<gjm> hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_dj4BHNfPDHXx7l4mTxZWqoxHUQpX8BzJ.jpg
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> malutka: https://i.redditmedia.com/zewa3zMD014WIVTw1CWm5iaPCflLPJwQPryUDsZQQZQ.jpg?w=576&s=2c83e7859909cbade0ff0f529b4b1164
<malutka> :o Śliczniusi!!!
<malutka> dzięki Ashiren :]
<malutka> ten jest mój^
<Ashiren> repost z gentoo https://i.redditmedia.com/m4BdvgsCSeBHTBvMUAv9FJ8wDBSqHnjYcSSmwgkauPI.jpg?w=1024&s=ef695896b5df8dd90fe4fe08963ea0ed
<gjm> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<gjm> z gentoo
<gjm> lubiłem cię
<gjm> ale rozumiesz
<gjm> bode manuj
<TheNumb> Bane
<uh> bry. sprawę mam. mam sobie mini serwerek z postawioną sambą, ldap, plex. Potrzebuję programik na telefon co się połączy z serwerem i będzie odtwarzał muzykę. Jest taka opcja w PLEXie ale jest płatna.
<firemark> mini serwer z sambą?
<firemark> to jak proszenie się o bugi :P
<firemark> i włamania
<firemark> uh: nie ma czegoś przez http?
<firemark> chociaż nie, stream i http to głupie.
<firemark> Ashiren: wklejaj chociaż :3 na koncu bym wiedział ze nie musze klikać
<uh> firemark: można, ale wtedy ściągam dane na telefon. a ja chcę streamować
<uh> firemark: to co zamiast samby?
<firemark> sczerze kurde, nie wiem :D ale po ostatnim ataku spowodowany bugiem w sambie wolę mieć wszędzie sambę wyłączoną
<uh> firemark: to zablokuj porty samby.
<firemark> a wlasnie
<firemark> port ssh sobie musze zmienić :P
<Ashiren> firemark: to by bylo redundance, nieprawdaż
<malutka> co z tymi kotami dzisiaj? (proponuję rudego:>)
<Ashiren> czyli wolisz bezduszne koty
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/8pObXXWFWc_esw59erLQPlMfSQuE5A1hwhPGZkiVNgY.jpg?w=791&s=7b1166689c3229018553033ec2caec4c
<malutka> :o śliczniusi \o/
<malutka> sama takiego miałam Ashiren, w sensie rudego... po prostu sentyment :>
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.cowboygunworks.com/images/2009/Jimmy_catonshoulder.jpg
<malutka> najs :>
<gjm> głodnym
<gjm> ;~;
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> firemark: mpd...
<Aguli> nie mam pojęcia jak zainstalować ubuntu. Za każdym razem zapisuje mi pliki w wubi, który nie jest wspierany. Tak czy inaczej wejść do systemu nie moge
<Ashiren> no trudno
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/tEPwRue.jpg
<firemark> i tak kliklem .-.
<Mhrok> hejo!
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltm39fGR0g1qze0hyo1_500.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> kot w worku
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzyreo3waj1qz5dg8o1_500.jpg
 * Mhrok dobranoc
<Ashiren> malutka: ostatki https://i.imgur.com/860qO48.jpg
<malutka> Awwww!!!!
<malutka> Ashiren: ten najśliczniejszy <3
<malutka> taki sam był!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-08
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> \o
<dfgg> malutka: tajest pani oerator :P
